#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-18
<MCR1> Is there a IRC channel dedicated to Compiz development also, now that Compiz has moved to lp ?
<ahayzen> MCR1: From the compiz wiki...'#compiz channel  is for help and community chat, and the #compiz-dev channel is for discussion about development'... hope that helps
<MCR1> ahayzen: Not really, because #compiz-dev is quite dead... :(
<ahayzen> :(
<MCR1> But I am happy that development of Compiz itself seemed to have moved to lp:compiz :)
<MCR1> I am currently helping with adding "unsupported" plug-ins to lp:compiz (converting from git to bzr and merging with the new source), but I have some questions left and communication via launchpad is slow and ineffective
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1011083
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1011083 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Wishlist: Move working "unsupported" plugins to the main bzr repo and integrate them into the compiz-plugins-extra package for easy installation" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<MCR1> Uh oh! Launchpad down :P
<MCR1> Is there a chance that Emerald might be used as future standard Unity-window-decorator ?
<gord> not really
<MCR1> gord: What are the arguments against it ?
<gord> no one interested in doing the work? ;)
<MCR1> gord: Actually there won't be much work involved in achieving this. In fact I got Emerald running here since ages, now on 12.04.
<MCR1> gord: Currently the original source does not compile on 12.04, but somebody already fixed that - and there is just one small bug I know of in Emerald, which would have to be eliminated ofc.
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1009570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1009570 in Compiz "Emerald: All Emerald buttons disappear when restoring fullscreen window" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> MCR1, what would be the benefit of using it?
<MCR1> Multiple benefits :), mhr3
<mhr3> like?
<MCR1> glow, transparency, advanced visual appearance on the visual side
<MCR1> also support for animated buttons
<MCR1> a fully working and already developed configurator (Emerald Themer)
<MCR1> and programmable title-bars and buttons on the functional side
<mhr3> i see... so extreme customizability
<MCR1> no, not only - we could make Quantal look really great with a default theme
<MCR1> http://imagebin.org/216898
<MCR1> but ofc I like the fact that I can shade/unshade set sticky/unsticky roll-up/down with a button ;)
<MCR1> Unity-2d will be dropped as I've heard, so Emerald, which was designed for running with Compiz would be ideal for Ubuntu
<MCR1> Unity is looking stylish already, combined with Emerald we could blow everything else away ;)
<gord> well work would be needed to port the current theme over right? along with work to get zero pixel borders and such, i mean if you wanna do it, fantastic, get it working and get a conversation going
<MCR1> That is why I am here ;)
<MCR1> I want to help with Compiz/Unity development 8-)
<MCR1> Got a launchpad account, already set up branches to merge with Compiz (wip) to get lost functionality back there (workspacenames is already merged with lp:compiz), but I would like to know, if there would be support for Emerald and what would need to happen to evolve Emerald to a point to be fit for Compiz/Unity in 12.10 ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: I guess the question is for you ^^
<gord> MCR1, you might try posting to the unity-dev mailing list
<MCR1> gord: Yeah, probably should do that.
<MCR1> Currently 44 branches are proposed for merging into Unity :)
<MCR1> hmmm
<MCR1> Just found out that by re-compressing the .png files in plugins/unityshell/resources (with Trimage Image Compressor) a lot of the png files could be optimized thus improving performance by lowering loading times - maybe I should add a branch for this ? : http://imagebin.org/216909
<MCR1> I guess most of those .png files could also use indexed 8bit colors, which would further reduce filesizes 40-60%.
<mhr3> MCR1, we've been there, it's a balance thing, you do less io, but more cpu to decompress it
<MCR1> mhr3: So you ran actual tests on that ?
<MCR1> on the indexed color thing as well ?
<MCR1> 8bit->24bit vs. 40/100% filesize ?
<mhr3> compression yes, indexed colors no afaik
<MCR1> I guess all those values could differ a lot depending on the hardware used, no ?
<MCR1> mhr3: Is there a link to those tests ?
<mhr3> MCR1, sure, it's very hardware dependant, i dont think the results are still somewhere, it was comparison of daily build bootchart vs reference ones
<MCR1> I guess there is quite a bit of potential regarding file and package sizes, maybe the improvements in loading performance might be partially eaten up by additional resources needed for conversion to 32bit and decompressing, but overall things should be much more optimized there, alone when thinking about package sizes and download times, no ?
<MCR1> I mean, I see potential to lower the .png resources filesizes to about 30% of their current size, without any visual impact or regression...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey jay
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: welcome!
<bschaefer> thanks!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: do you have access to the internal wiki page
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, nope, my account still doesn't have permission
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, Ive emailed hr, but I haven't heard back
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so at this point im not sure what I should be doing haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, i am writing to #is. See if they can help...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, on freenode? cause I don't see anyone in #is
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it is on canonical... I don't think you have access yet
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah...hmm...
<JanC> I suppose they are mostly the same people as #canonical-sysadmins on Freenode?  ;)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: someone from #is is looking into it...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, thanks!
<bschaefer> JanC, thats good to know thanks!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also thanks, talking with someone now
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yw!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, so im all set up
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I don't see you on the other IRC, not sure what channel you're in
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: good!, I am on #dx and #coding-ninjas
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, sweet
<Zhenech> charles, thanks for merging!
<Neis> Hi all! I would like to know how I can integrate my application with the ubuntu hud
<ahayzen> Neis: As long as your application works with the global menu then you are integrated with the HUD.
<Neis> Mmm, I thought so, but when I run this simple python example, I can't find the exit in the hud...
<Neis> http://zetcode.com/gui/pygtk/menus/
<ahayzen> I had the same issue before with a python app...
<ahayzen> hang on...
<Neis> allright:)
<ahayzen> how are you running the application?
<Neis> from the console
<ahayzen> i think i had to get it to change the process name or something
<Neis> ok, I will search for that:)
<ahayzen> it was like the application had to be 'installed'
<Neis> Mmm
<ahayzen> so it was like the name had to exist as an installed app
<Neis> do I have to change the filename or the displayname or something? Cause changing the procesname is impossible I read on Google
<ahayzen> Neis: This sortof works for me...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1047992/ ... i've changed my application name to nautilus
<ahayzen> but don't know it if will work for u
<Neis> yes it does:)
<ahayzen> and it is in Gtk3
<Neis> thanks:)
<charles> Zhenech: no problem! :)
<ahayzen> so u may have to port the Gtk => gtk etc unless you change to Gtk3
<Neis> I will use Gtk3 from now on
<Neis> thank you :)
<Zhenech> charles, seems you were on a merging spree :)
<ahayzen> Neis: http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<ahayzen> that is a helpful tutorial for Python Gtk3
<Neis> allright:)
<charles> Zhenech: yes, an overdue one...
<ahayzen> Neis: You can also find the undocumented stuff by going.... dir(Gtk)... then for a button... dir(Gtk.Button) ... this will then list the methods and classes etc
<ahayzen> hope that helps
<Neis> ahayzen: where do I have to type that? And do you also know if it is possible to send paramters via the HUD?
<ahayzen> just run it from terminal...
<ahayzen> andy@andy-XFX-Nforce-680i-LT:~$ python
<ahayzen> Python 2.7.3 (default, Apr 20 2012, 22:39:59)
<ahayzen> [GCC 4.6.3] on linux2
<ahayzen> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<ahayzen> >>> from gi.repository import Gtk
<ahayzen> >>> print dir(Gtk)
<ahayzen> Neis: What do u mean by send parameters?
<Neis> Ah like that. WIll try in a minute. What I mean with sending paramters: like if i wanted to exit the application with a specific error code, i could type in the hud 'exit 0'  zero for example
<ahayzen> i don't think that is currently possible.... the HUD is currently, to my understanding, just an extension or alternative to the current global menu
<ahayzen> but you could create an menu entry called 'exit 0'
<ahayzen> which then could be connected to a function that does what you want
<Neis> yeah, but actually i wanted to create a simple chat app where you could respond in a chat via the hud:) Will have to tackle that one differently
<Neis> thanks for your great help, that documentationfunction is really helpful
<ahayzen> hmmm...would probably have to talk to some more knowledgeable people about who know more about HUD
<Neis> I can try the mailing list
<ahayzen> yep
<ahayzen> i find Gtk3 is lots of trial and error at the moment as there isn't much documentation
<Neis> programming can be a pain indeed
<ahayzen> well it is new so all of the documentation is for the old version .... also everything is going to Python3 aswell
<ahayzen> i am currently porting my applications to Python3
<Neis> ahayzen: another thanks for your help. I'm outie:)
<elky> Well, my work desktop has just done the disappearing icons thing
<thumper> elky: that sucks
<thumper> I've not found any reliable way to reproduce that bug
<elky> It's probably one of the apps I always have open. I'm starting to think it could be keepassx because i don't always close it down when i move between computers.
<thumper> elky: if you can work out how to reproduce it, we can fix it!
<ajmitch> elky: that's the sort of thing that happens to me after being logged in for weeks
<JanC> do you mean the icons in the launcher disappearing?
<ajmitch> trying to reproduce it is a pain
<elky> ajmitch, I've actually had it happen within hours, once.
<elky> JanC, well for values of disappear. they get all piled on top of each other at the top of the panel
<ajmitch> aka bug 806248 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher icons are all rendered up in top left corner" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806248
<elky> but their active areas are still spread out along the panel, but at exaggerated intervals
<JanC> hah, I've seen both: piling up & disappearing
<elky> yes, i didn't find that while looking. i raised a new one
<ajmitch> it's been around for awhile, I first saw this happen in natty :)
<elky> yeah, it's been around forever
<JanC> and in both cases the intervals are exaggerated
<elky> knowing what to search for is probably the limiting factor
<elky> ZOMG IM NOT THE ONLY ONE
<ajmitch> lucky you :)
<thumper> I used to get it regularly on my desktop
<thumper> not seen it for ages now
<thumper> running precise now
<elky> yeah ive never had it on my work desktop
<elky> i'm now up to having access to 3 machines that it happens on
<elky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/962852 is the bug i raised if someone wants to add it as a dupe
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 962852 in unity (Ubuntu) "icons stuck at top of unity dash" [Low,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-19
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you?
<mhr3> busy :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, quick question then: what's the status of zeitgeist datasources? Are they maintained? Any plan on packaging some of them? Having some of them by default?
<mhr3> davidcalle, manish in #zeitgeist will know details, but basically upstreaming is preferred
<davidcalle> mhr3, thanks :)
<ana_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1C8f-grtD7-Kpe7glE2b1jjMY_Ez5HLKoJiYf5YlfjwE/edit
<ana_> Hello Bill, I added the question to the screen I am referring to. Thanks in advance
<melodie_> hello
<melodie_> I would like to learn about the Unity launcher panel and if there are methods to configure it, and especially configure the lauchers so that the children won't remove them while clicking ? what can be done to fix them ?
<melodie_> hi again
<melodie_> is there someone likely to help me solve a little issue with the unity panel ?
<melodie_> I would like to learn about the Unity launcher panel and if there are methods to configure it, and especially configure the lauchers so that the children won't remove them while clicking ? what can be done to fix them ?
<CookieM_> you might try this: http://ubuntuguide.net/unsettings-ubuntu-unity-desktop-tweaking-tool
<melodie_> hi CookieM_
<CookieM_> hi
<melodie_> CookieM_, your link : "
<melodie_> "Unsettings can only change your users’s settings, you can’t use it to change global settings or do anything else that needs root privileges."
<melodie_> this means you can't forbig unpriviledged users to change the launch bar icons. I want to set up the launch bar and make it fixed, solid as rock !
<melodie_> any other suggest ?
<paanii> hi
<paanii> i want to remove the format option when i right click the usb drive in the launchpad
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-20
<elky> ok wow, unity is flipping out when i alt-tab now.
<elky> this is going to become very old very quick
<hyperair> so it seems there's unity on a tablet now.
<hyperair> i wonder how you close maximized windows on that thing
<hyperair> don't the window buttons only appear when you hover over the top bar?
<zgreg> hyperair: no
<zgreg> but the buttons are too small for touch usage
<zgreg> as-is unity is a pretty lousy touch UI
<zgreg> but I'm sure there are plans to improve the situation
<popey> didrocks sil2100 bug 1015593 is that crasher
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1015593 in Compiz "crash in gtk-windows-decorator meta_get_button_position" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015593
<didrocks> thnaks popey
<philipballew> Is the ppa, ppa:unity-team/ppa the most up to date version of unity today, or can I compile from upstream of that?
<davidcalle> philipballew, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
 * philipballew high fives davidcalle 
<davidcalle> philipballew, directly from trunk, can be unstable, but I'm running it on my workstation without issues.
<philipballew> Its just going to be for my 12.10 testing machine anyway. I could also compile as well then from the trunk. Do you know how far behind this is from the actual code trunk itself being written.
<philipballew> Wanting to test some unity mods ill be working on, and some lenses
<davidcalle> philipballew, I don't think it works on 12.10, it depends on 12.04 gnome libs. But I could be wrong. It's really close to trunk actually, I think a build is triggered almost each time a commit is pushed to it.
<davidcalle> didrocks, ^ am I wrong?
<philipballew> Hum, I see. and gnome libs for 12.10 are even around
<philipballew> *are not
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> philipballew: staging has no garantee to work though :)
<didrocks> yeah, it's depending on boost 1.49 which is only available on 12.10
<sil2100> DBO: do you have a moment for those BAMF MRQ's now? ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: one of the merges failed, because of a test failed...
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you look into that?
<toabctl> how can i use a GtkSwitch in an GtkMenu as Item? I try to use a GtkSwitch in a appindicator.
<toabctl> my code is here but the GtkSwitch is not shown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051458/
<__h__> toabctl: The appindicator only supports menu items
<__h__> toabctl: it was a design decision
<__h__> toabctl: but as you can see in the sound menu, and the weather indicator ship some extra widgets, so it is possible after all
<toabctl> __h__, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-21
<Andy80> hi all. I've two different versions of QtSDK installed on my system. The last one I installed is the one I do NOT want visible on the Launcher. Every time I start the old QtCreator, I click on "Keep on Launcher", but if I exit and the click again on it, the NEW one is loaded instead. Where can I change this? Thanks.
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi!
<sil2100> Trevinho: did you have a look at that failing test
<sil2100> Trevinho: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-bamf/71/console
<sil2100> bilal: I looked at the MRQ for software center integration - looking rather nice, but we would probably need some automated tests for these
<sil2100> bilal: as Didier said, software center integration usually breaks everything, so we need to be utterly sure that it's safe
<greg> hi i have a basic question
<greg> how can i make my ubuntu LTS 12 work with unity... its not an optio when im logging in
<greg> and niether are Gnome or anything
<sil2100> greg: what do you mean?
<sil2100> Trevinho: ping
<alkazar> pong?
<sil2100> andyrock: hiii!
<Trevinho> sil2100: hi, I'll look at the fail soon
<Trevinho> sil2100: I got the mail but I was not at home
<Trevinho> sil2100: checking soon
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks
<andyrock> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> Trevinho: I was actually building this branch on my quantal system and I didn't see the test failing
<sil2100> Trevinho: but jenkins thinks otherwise
<sil2100> andyrock: you know what I want to ask of you..? ;)
<andyrock> sru something?
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/994163 <- exactly, 5.0 MRQ pretty please with cherry-pick on top ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 994163 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity launcher shows internal partitions after they have been unmounted" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> sil2100, will ok
<sil2100> andyrock: big thanks
<andyrock> sil2100, big welcome
<smoser> hi.
<smoser> i upgraded to quantal yesterday. i use pentadactyl with firefox. pentadactyl released version has some issues with newer firefox so i'm using a nightly build from pentadactyl.
<smoser> the menu bar is present in the UI, and normally its not (File, Edit, View, History...). in pentadactyl, you can toggle this by 'set guioptions' but that has no affect for me.
<smoser> i'm wondering if it could be related to a change in how the menu-bar-in-panel-bar works rather than in firefox/pentadactyl
<smoser> seb128? ^ sorry to be so ignorant as to not be able to diagnose the problem more than that.
<smoser> (sorry to single you out also. i opened http://code.google.com/p/dactyl/issues/detail?id=883 which is possibly invalid if this is an ubuntu issue)
<seb128> smoser, better to ask chrisccoulson, but firefox works so that seems an issue with pentadactyl, whatever that stuff does
<smoser> seb128, thanks. as i said, this is all magic to me :) thanks for the redirect.
<sil2100> Trevinho: did you have a moment to look at that failing test?
<Trevinho> sil2100: checking....
<Trevinho> sil2100: I can't get why it's failing... I've not changed the test at all
<Trevinho> sil2100: also it's not the test itself to fail
<Trevinho> (otherywise we would have logs for that)
<Trevinho> sil2100: probably there are problems running it
<Trevinho> sil2100: if it doesn't run over X or Xvfb can fail, but again I get no warnings for that (on the server)
<Trevinho> seb128: are the bamf tests running under X or not?
<seb128> Trevinho: not sure but I would assume under xvfb
<Trevinho> in the meanwhile I'll try again... maybe it was only one issue
<Trevinho> seb128: there's not one by default, I mean I must run it manually... right?
<seb128> trevinho: what? xvfb? I would assume that whatever run the test run it for you, i.e make check
<seb128> didrocks probably knows better
<didrocks> right
<sil2100> hm
<didrocks> make check after a configuration with --headless-tests
<Trevinho> seb128: currently the bamf's Makefile uses xvfb... exactly
<didrocks> to run all the test, normally under xvfb                                                           │ Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<didrocks> Daekdroom: sorry, copy and pasting xvfb to not make a typo and middle click
<didrocks> Daekdroom: seems it copied until the end of the line :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmhm... bamf used to listen to the --enable-headless-tests configure flag... has been that changed?
<didrocks> Trevinho: it didn't AFAIK
<didrocks> Trevinho: and that's what I'm running on the merger
<didrocks> so the test seems to be flacky in headless env
<Trevinho> didrocks: make check-headless when is ran?
<Trevinho> didrocks: if I run make check on tty1, with --enable-headless-tests it works to me...
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's make check-headless which is run
<didrocks> Trevinho: right, but you are not in a chroot
<didrocks> with a fake dbus
<didrocks> (the one runned by dbus-test-runner)
<Trevinho> didrocks: libbamf doesn't listen to make check-headless:
<Trevinho> + make check-headless
<Trevinho> make: *** No rule to make target `check-headless'.  Stop.
<Trevinho> + make check
<Trevinho> Making check in lib/libbamf
<Trevinho> (from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-bamf/71/console )
<didrocks> Trevinho: if this target doesn't exist, the merger is using make check
<Trevinho> didrocks: make check exsists, make check-headless doesnt'
<didrocks> yep, so it runs make check
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes... But I'm wondering, are them running on a different environment, or not (and it's up to me to setup a fake xserver?)
<didrocks> Trevinho: the "only" differences is that it's running under a chroot, xfvb and dbus-test-runner are installed
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, but I mean... make check-headless and make check, would run in the same place, right?
<didrocks> Trevinho: oh indeed
<didrocks> no difference between them
<didrocks> the code is stupid and simple
<didrocks> make check-headless || make check
<Trevinho> ok...
<didrocks> so if the first one succeed -> fun, enjoy, stop
<didrocks> if it fails || to the second one
<didrocks> and return the status of the second :)
<didrocks> no rocket science here, just… shell! :)
<Trevinho> it would probably nice to get even a make xcheck to get the fake env on the builder reducing some makefile duplication between different projects... isn't it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, that would be lovely :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, one thing... is G_MESSAGES_DEBUG set to a value there?
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, nothing done in particular no
<Trevinho> didrocks: because if the problem would be the missing xserver, then the test should warn about it
<Trevinho> while I get only an unknown error with no messages... :o
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, I think sil2100 can log into the machine with me and we can have a look building with this
<didrocks> if this can help you
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, thanks...
<Trevinho> please sil2100 can you check that?
<Trevinho> sil2100: it failed again... but I get no output here
<Trevinho> I don't know what has been changed
<Trevinho> few weeks ago it was passing with no problems
<sil2100> Trevinho: it fails on your machine as well?
<sil2100> Or do you mean the merger?
<sil2100> It's indeed strange, since I remember running the test this morning on the new branch and all tests were successful
<Trevinho> sil2100: I get no failures here
<Trevinho> sil2100: both running it under x and under tty1 with headless...
<sil2100> Really strange thing...
<Trevinho> sil2100: any discovery so far?
<sil2100> Trevinho: sadly, no... something's wrong in the merger probably?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I don't know... I've retried and it failed again... is a file like test-bamf-results.xml generated locally (on the merger server?)
<sil2100> Trevinho: hm, not sure now
<sil2100> Trevinho: since we have to pack up for today
<sil2100> But I'll look at it when I'm in the hotel
<sil2100> Trevinho: if you find anything, drop me an e-mail
<sil2100> Trevinho: big thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-22
<scientes> so its impossible to remove the trash icon in the launcher?
<scientes> its kinda big when you only have 800x480
<scientes> and it cant even be used to close applications, by dragging them to the trash
<sil2100> Trevinho: hello!
<sil2100> Trevinho: we fixed the BAMF thing, thanks for the pointer - if it wasn't for that, we probably would still be at it
<sil2100> Trevinho: so now the MRQs are merged (practically)
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you give me a sign when you're online?
<morphis> heyho
<morphis> anyone here I can ask something related to the "Product Strategy" team and it's open positions at Canonical?
<popey> hi morphis
<popey> morphis, any particular type of role you're interested in (assuming it's for you)
<morphis> popey: yes, it's for me
<morphis> popey: it's the role as "System Developer"
<popey> we have about 10 positions open
<popey> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=441
<popey> that one?
<morphis> popey: yes
<morphis> popey: I applied back in may
<popey> ok.
<morphis> and never got any response
<popey> let me take a look
<popey> lets take this to pm..
<morphis> yes, please
<Zhenech> mh
<Zhenech> what are the expected update plans for the ayatana libraries in precise? e.g. libdbusmenu, 0.6.1 is in precise, 0.6.2 is in quantal, will precise get 0.6.2 (if needed for fixes)) or will 0.6.1 be patched?
<Trevinho> sil2100: here I am
<sil2100> Trevinho: excellent! Now what did I need from you... hmm...
<sil2100> Too much is going on
<Trevinho> sil2100: was that dbus-launch binary just missing on the merger installation?
<sil2100> Trevinho: yes, since it seems some precise package dependencies changed 'magically'
 * AlanBell is building a compiz branch
<AlanBell> is there anything special that needs to be done when running compiz built from lp:compiz like rebuilding unity?
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/compiz/texttracking is the branch I am building
<sil2100> andyrock: hellooo, can I bother you with a small cherry-pick of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/994163 for 5.0? ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 994163 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity launcher shows internal partitions after they have been unmounted" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sil2100> andyrock: nothing urgent, since the unity SRU is planned for next week
<andyrock> sil2100, ok... i'm SRUing it right now
<AlanBell> so with my rebuilt compiz, how do I run it?
<AlanBell> do I need to remove my packaged version of compiz/unity?
<AlanBell> if not, how do I know which one is running?
<popey> AlanBell, hello!
<AlanBell> popey o/
<popey> AlanBell, how did you build it?
<AlanBell> cmake -i  .. turning off the KDE thing
<AlanBell> then make
<popey> I'd be inclined to build a package out of it, to make it easy to install/remove
<AlanBell> in a build directory in the compiz directory
<AlanBell> and I kept installing dependencies until it shut up and worked
<popey> where did the source come from? bzr branch or apt-get source?
<AlanBell> bzr branch
<popey> from where?
<AlanBell> lp:compiz
<popey> you on quantal?
<AlanBell> yup
<popey> you can easily get the build deps using "apt-get build-dep compiz" btw
<AlanBell> yeah, I did that
<AlanBell> it needed some other stuff before it would shut up
<AlanBell> any idea how to make a package from the source tree?
<popey> sure
<popey> something like...
 * popey types in a pastebin
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054669/
<popey> sommat like that
<popey> you'll end up with a deb in ../build-area
<popey> however.. we're in the middle of some transitions with that packaging..
<popey> you might be better off doing "apt-get source compiz" and build that instead
 * popey is off to get a train..
 * popey wanders off singing "Waterloo!"
<AlanBell> I don't get that at all
<AlanBell> so I end up with a directory with folders compiz and ubuntu in it
<AlanBell> one being lp:compiz (or actually my branch of it)
<AlanBell> and the other being that packaging branch which appears to have all of compiz in it and not just the /debian directory
<AlanBell> I go into the ubuntu directory and try bzr bd but there is no such command
<AlanBell> or anything similar that I can find
 * AlanBell installs bzr-builddeb and tries again
 * AlanBell installs a few more missing dependencies and things appear to be building
<AlanBell> that built something, but failed to sign the .dsc file because I am not didrocks
<AlanBell> and I can't see how to specify my gpg key using bzr bd :(
<seb128> it's not failing, it's just not signing
<seb128> the debs are in ../build-area still
<seb128> you can specify the key with bzr bd -- -kKEYNUMBER
<AlanBell> ok, building again
<AlanBell> so does this make debs that can be put in a ppa or do I need to do something different to make source debs?
<seb128> bzr bd --source
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> so I have this ubuntu packaging branch in a directory next to the one I want to build which is called compiz
<AlanBell> how does it know when I am in the ubuntu tree that I want to build the other one?
<seb128> it doesn't?
<seb128> you either need to merge the diff you want in the ubuntu dir
<seb128> or to copy the packaging bit to the other one
<AlanBell> oh, bother, I am building the wrong thing then
<AlanBell> this can't be normal :(
<AlanBell> so I cp -a ../ubuntu/debian from the packaging branch to the directory with the branch I want to build
<AlanBell> then bzr bd --source -- -k2766C6AD to build my tree
<AlanBell> and it says bzr: ERROR: Please add "debian/changelog" to the branch using bzr add.
<AlanBell> well I don't want to do that, because it shouldn't be there in that tree
<AlanBell> this is too hard /o\
<bobweaver> ping davidcalle   :)
<bobweaver> I was looking at 100 scopes and seen the watchseries one I have installed on ubuntu tv but it is not searching how to debug this thing ?
<bobweaver> I will push code now that I changed and then post here
<tedg> AlanBell, You should be able to merge the dev branch you want into the packaging branch.
<tedg> So basically bzr branch packaging
<tedg> cd packaging
<tedg> bzr merge dev
<tedg> bzr commit
<tedg> bzr bd
<bobweaver> code and debian packages are here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/watchseries/files
<davidcalle> bobweaver, you need the lens that goes with it. But... I wouldn't advise you to distribute it.
<bobweaver> the lens is the series code correct ?
<bobweaver> I have added that
<bobweaver> code >> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/watchseries/files
<davidcalle> bobweaver, you should find a tvshows branch, it's the lens
<davidcalle> watchseries is a scope for it.
<bobweaver> yeah but the lens is called series
<bobweaver> on the branch correct I will grab link
<bobweaver> lens  >>  https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/series
<bobweaver> ??
<davidcalle> bobweaver, oh right
<bobweaver> is there a different lens ?
<davidcalle> bobweaver, but I wouldn't advise anyone to distribute this, this is a bit too much on the illegal side of things.
<davidcalle> bobweaver, the folder I have is named tvshows, but yeah, it's the same thing
<bobweaver> yeah I am not going to push
<bobweaver> this is for me
<bobweaver> but will not search
<bobweaver> just spins
<bobweaver> I add .sessions file also and also ps aux says that it is running
<bobweaver> both scope and lens
<bobweaver> but icon that I assign wont show up but Shortcuts key works
<bobweaver> because it says "Search TV series "
<davidcalle> bobweaver, hmm, you don't need a .sessions
<davidcalle> *checking the branch*
<bobweaver> thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> bobweaver, IRC, you want 11.10 compatible lenses, right?
<davidcalle> IIRC*
<bobweaver> yup
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I'm not used to your way of building, I use a setup.py file, but all you need for this lens+scope to work is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055082 . Nothing more.
<bobweaver> Yeah I mimic the endusers system to make for different packaging
<bobweaver> wait it is working for you ?
<bobweaver> my debian packages ?
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I won't see anything working without an Oneiric install.
<bobweaver> ahh
<davidcalle> :)
<bobweaver> him maybe I am missing a lib or something ?
<bobweaver> some sorta dependency ?
<davidcalle> python-lxml maybe
<bobweaver> checking now
<bobweaver> nope that is installed
<bobweaver> I am going to add some filters to see if they show on lens
<davidcalle> bobweaver, try to run the lens and the scope daemons manually.
<bobweaver> scope is faing to own name Oo
<davidcalle> bobweaver, so it's already running
<davidcalle> bobweaver, kill the lens first, then the scope
<bobweaver> correct when I call the lens it sees the scpoe and starts it
<bobweaver> but still no filters or shows
<bobweaver> davidcalle,  do you have teamviewer or somesota remote software ?
<davidcalle> I see a mistake around line 101... the def watchseries method in the scope should be replaced by http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055097/
<davidcalle> bobweaver, Googl+ hangout?
<davidcalle> bobweaver, there is screen sharing
<bobweaver> ok I will try to set that up
<davidcalle> bobweaver, anyway, I won't be able to do it not, it's quite late here
<bobweaver> cool
<davidcalle> bobweaver, now*
<davidcalle> If you still have the issue tomorrow, I'll be happy to help :)
<davidcalle> bobweaver, what does the scope say when you start it? No error?
<bobweaver> nope no errors just changed the code and trying
<bobweaver> still nothing
<bobweaver> even the filter is not showing up
<bobweaver> as far as starting the scope 1st it just sits there with a flashing cursor
<bobweaver> I will try with $?
<bobweaver> 1
<bobweaver> Oh my
<davidcalle> What happens if you start the scope, then the lens, then unity make a search in the lens? The scope should asy something, or crash...
<davidcalle> say*
<bobstv> davidcalle:  http://imagebin.org/217507
<bobstv> that is what happens
<davidcalle> bobstv, and making a search in the lens does nothing at all in the scope terminal?
<bobstv> I weill try
<bobstv> will *
<bobstv> Nothing at all
<bobstv> http://imagebin.org/217508
<bobstv> http://imagebin.org/217509
<bobstv> output from lens http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055134/
<bobstv> still nothing in the terminal where scope is ruinning
<davidcalle> bobstv, the lens output looks normal. I'm looking at the code.
<bobweaver> I am going to add filter to lens to rule out lens 100 %
<davidcalle> ok
<bobweaver> Is there a limit to the number of lens on may have in for the icons to show up ?
<davidcalle> On Unity 3D, it can entirely fill up the lens bar, almost 20 lenses.
<davidcalle> bobweaver, that's not a real limit, it's just that Unity is not designed to display more of them.
<davidcalle> Oh, you don't see the lens icon?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> it is the lens not the scope
<bobweaver> filters are not working either
<bobweaver> filters that I just hardcoded in ^^
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I see something, but maybe that's not the main issue : in the .lens file "DBusPath=/net/launchpad/unity/lens/Watchseries"
<davidcalle> Should be lower case
<davidcalle> watchseries
<davidcalle> To match the dbus path in the daemon
<bobweaver> I have altered daemon
<bobweaver> hang on getting code togeather
<davidcalle> That's the only thing I see. (Back in ten minutes)
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/watchseries-not-working    << what I have Right now
<davidcalle> bobweaver, in your .lens file : DBusPath=/net/launchpad/unity/lens/Watchseries should be DBusPath=/net/launchpad/unity/lens/watchseries
<bobweaver> thanks
<davidcalle> bobweaver, and of course, you have to unity --restart for it to pick up the new .lens file.
<bobweaver> still nothing
<davidcalle> bobweaver, is the lens showing up with the right icon?
<bobweaver> no I have to press the shortcut key to get it to show up
<davidcalle> Ok
<bobweaver> I am going to start from scratch
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I'm wondering if there is a conflict because the scope has the same name.
<bobweaver> could be
<bobweaver> I fought for days with the TV "video " lens and the youlens that was also named video-les
<bobweaver> lens *
<davidcalle> bobweaver, you could try removing the .scope file from the unity/lenses/watchseries and see if the lens appears
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-23
<bobweaver> Lens is there
<davidcalle> bobweaver, woohoo :)
<bobweaver> Icon is now
<bobweaver> still no icons nor search
<bobweaver> but  \o/
<davidcalle> bobweaver, now, it should be just a matter of changing the name of the scope.
<davidcalle> bobweaver, filters are here?
<bobweaver> no but this is a reinstall of something that I saved well a deb of it about 2 hrs about
<bobweaver> will code in now
<davidcalle> Ok :)
<davidcalle> bobweaver, have a good evening/night ;)
<bobweaver>  \o/ Filters are there
<OwaisL> Hey everyone, I've a question about the launcher api. Is there a way to insert entries to LauncherFavorites exposed by the api?
<OwaisL> Also, enumerate_app_infos() returns an empty list? Probably I'm not initializing properly or something
<OwaisL> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/Unity-5.0.html#Unity.LauncherFavorites
<nafcool> hey guys
<nafcool> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<nafcool> i hv installed the libunity-dev
<nafcool> and got unity.h
<nafcool> but when i try to compile a simple program using the header file
<nafcool> it says glib.h not found
<nafcool> plz. help
<mhall119> nafcool: you'll have better luck on Monday, when people come back to work
<nafcool> mhall119: oh....ok
<ChildPrice> !ops
<ChildPrice> ban me
<ChildPrice> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ChildPrice> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ChildPrice> ban me
<ChildPrice> yay
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Budwesier> hahahaha
<Budwesier> ban me
<Budwesier> keep feeding in
<Budwesier> yes
<Budwesier> come on
<Budwesier> ban me
<Budwesier> come on boy
<Budwesier> the adrenaline rush!
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<AlanBell> Budwesier: whats with the histrionics?
<Budwesier> ?
<Budwesier> yo niko
<AlanBell> the attention seeking behaviour?
<niko> yo
<Budwesier> you niko bellic from gta 4?
<Budwesier> why wont you guys kline me?
<AlanBell> whats in it for you?
<Budwesier> i get high its wierd but its true!
<Budwesier> i will do anything to get klined
<AlanBell> maybe read a book, or watch telly instead if you are bored
<Budwesier> welcome to the party Myrtti
<Budwesier> telly is boring, and i already finished the hunger games triology
<AlanBell> ah, I enjoyed that
<Budwesier> the next train isnt to 4:23PM
<AlanBell> the book is much better than the film
<Budwesier> hunger games?
<Budwesier> Awesome book series
<Myrtti> Budwesier: I'm busy trying to learn a card game, please stop playing around
<Budwesier> Myrtti: then ban me
<Budwesier> heres the deal you guys ban me in this room i will disconnect from freenode for the weekend i promise
<Myrtti> may I suggest buying Lord of the Rings card game, you can play it on your own
<Myrtti> really entertaining
<Budwesier> Myrtti: that what u trying to learn?
<Myrtti> yup.
<Budwesier> my next book is the games of thrones
<Budwesier> wait a minute
<Budwesier> why am i trying to get banned when i could buy the kindle book now?
<Budwesier> and read it?
<AlanBell> good question, press that button
<Budwesier> what button?
<AlanBell> one click purchase
<AlanBell> well dunno if kindles go click
<Budwesier> they do!
<Budwesier> peace
<AlanBell> enjoy your read
<Budwesier> i just bought the book
<Budwesier> cya what a waste of life trying to get banned
<Budwesier> i bought the 4 book pack for $30 and its on my kindle fire
<AlanBell> I couldn't agree more
<Budwesier> before i go
<Budwesier> i recommened reading the hunger games triology!
<Budwesier> your thoughts?
<AlanBell> yeah, I read all of it
<Budwesier> nice!
<Budwesier> smell ya later boring ops
<Myrtti> what a waste...
<Debolaz> Wow, conversation actually went on in here. :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-24
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> please ban me
<Yankees52> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Yankees52> please kline me
<Yankees52> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<elky> Yankees52, what happened to those kindle books?
<Yankees52> kindle is dead
<Yankees52> plus i just had 3 40z budwesier
<Yankees52> s
<elky> You should plug it in to charge occasionally.
<Yankees52> so please ban me
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> BAN ME
<Budwesier> PLEASE
<elky> Nobody who can is around.
<Budwesier> I JUST DRANK BUDWEISER THE KING OF BEERS
<Budwesier> YOU ARE
<Budwesier> elky is ~melissa@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.elky (Melissa Draper)
<Budwesier> SEE @UBUNTU
<Budwesier> SO YOU CAN BAN ME THE KING OF BUDWESIERS
<Budwesier> PLEASE =)
<elky> I can't here.
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> oh i c ur name isnt here
<elky> try /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-unity list
<Budwesier> whats that do?
<elky> shows you who actually has ops
<elky> anyone with o in their flags.
<Budwesier> ojj
<Budwesier> oh i see
<Budwesier> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Budwesier> maybe staff will ban me?
<Budwesier> so melissa baby what do you do for ubunt?
<Budwesier> u
<Budwesier> my job is to get drunk every night
<Budwesier> ?
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> !OPS
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> !staff
<ubot5> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<quirkyquark> mhall119: are you around?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> can someone says me where trash source are?
<alo21> I would like to fix some bugs, but unity's folder are very dispersive
<AlanBell> alo21: the unity source is lp:unity not sure what you mean by the trash source
<alo21> AlanBell: what is the file .cpp which is about the trash in the Launcher
<alo21> ?
<AlanBell> launcher/TrashLauncherIcon.cpp
<AlanBell> mostly
<AlanBell> grep the source for Trash to find other places it is mentioned
<alo21> AlanBell: ok thank you
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-17
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, hey, I'
<tsdgeos> I'!
<Saviq> m down with some bug I need to fight off
<Saviq> so I won't be much responsive today
<mzanetti> hf
<mzanetti> Saviq: which one I might ask? the CPU consuming stuff?
<Saviq> :P
<mzanetti> I'll take that as a yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how is CI regarding the scopes thing? does it build or?
<Saviq> if CPU == brain, then yes, very much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should be fine
<tsdgeos> oki
<mzanetti> that'd be awesome... its pretty annoying how the device suddenly drains battery when Wifi gets bad
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me clarify... I'm sick ;) not fighting any bugs in the software...
<mzanetti> damn
<mzanetti> poor guy
<mzanetti> have a good rest then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: get well1
<tsdgeos> !!
<pstolowski> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> didrocks: hey! when do you expect latest changes in scopes stuff to land in saucy?
<didrocks> pstolowski: when the stack will build successfully and pass tests, sil2100 is going to look at what happened once back
<didrocks> pstolowski: seems we have arch mismatch on powerpc I guess
<didrocks> pstolowski: note that some stack we are depending on still didn't fix the tests failing for a week
<didrocks> (indicators, hud)
<pstolowski> didrocks: uh, fair enough.. thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can you recommend anyone from the sdk team to do a rereview of that branch?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: he said he was sick and wouldn't be around
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you have anyone to recommend to nic-doffay ↑↑↑ ?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, k
<greyback> nic-doffay: which branch?
<nic-doffay> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientation-helper-anim-alias/+merge/168489
<greyback> nic-doffay: as it is vaguely layouts related, try zsombi
<greyback> Saviq: get well soon!
<nic-doffay> greyback, cool ta
 * greyback needs to do a reinstall, has completely b0rked his saucy install
<greyback> back in <1 hour or so
<nic-doffay> Anyone up for a small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/change-gradient-colours/+merge/169244
<luv> hey, not sure about the Ubuntu bug reporting process in launchpad ... if a bug is marked as incomplete and I (the reporter) do provide the needed info  ... should I change the state back to new?
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, got time for a tiny infographic review?
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: sure
<greyback> yay for squeaky clean install!
<dednick> larsu: ping
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: hey, those look like the old colours!
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, yeah design wanted to change them back.
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: surprise surprise! :p
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, haha yeah.
<greyback> interestingly part of my install is in German. I did choose English as my language, but it did detect Berlin as my location
<greyback> mzanetti: know who to talk to, in order to enable arm builds in a PPA?
<mzanetti> greyback: cjwatson
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: however, he won't do it without you giving good reasons
<greyback> mzanetti: okay
<mzanetti> greyback: but good point... I'd like to have one too :)
<greyback> mzanetti: cjwatson not the person to ask, instead need to use https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion to request armhf individually
<mzanetti> greyback: ah ok. thanks
 * greyback bbian
<greyback> bbiab even
<larsu> dednick: morning
<dednick> larsu: hey. question about the indicator files. Is there any more info that's going to be stored in there? like title, default icon & empty text (when there's no menus).
<larsu> dednick: not yet :)
<larsu> title should come from the service, as it might change, no?
<larsu> default icon makes a lot of sense
<larsu> what do you mean by empty text?
<dednick> larsu: for example if the messaging indicator has no menus, it shows "You have no more messages".
<dednick> larsu: although i guess not all indicators will have that.
<larsu> didnick: right, and I was hoping to keep translatable strings out of the indicator files
<larsu> we can just have it as an attribute on the menu
<dednick> larsu: ya. i didnt think it was a great idea to have them in there, but just wanted to check if there was an intent
<dednick> at the moment it's all just in the client.
<larsu> dednick: right, and I'll move as much as possible to the service (once I get to messages again), so that you have no indicator-specific code in there
<dednick> larsu: thanks
<mterry> pete-woods, in testing, you'll need https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libusermetrics/fix-include/+merge/169450 too
<pete-woods> mterry: well spotted!
<mterry> pete-woods, I'm in the middle of a branch for unity to use libusermetrics
<pete-woods> mterry: sounds cool
<tedg> sil2100, So when these two HUD branches land I think GEdit should work again: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/idle-clear/+merge/169583 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/duplicate-bus-names/+merge/169584
<tedg> (it does locally, hopefully for autopilot too)
<sil2100> Holy shat!
<sil2100> That sounds awesome, let me look at those
<dednick> Cimi: i've still got the review of ubuntu-settings-components on my list of things to do
<dednick> i havent forgotten :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: since Saviq's out, figure you might know...we can modify the unity dep's to stop pulling nux in phablet build ?
<MacSlow> Is there any way to compile unity/8.0 atm on Saucy? Hitting "UnityExtras-6.0.gir:-1: In PreviewPlayer: error: type reference 'ExtrasPreviewPlayerClass' not found" Do I have to downgrade to vala 0.18?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: been quite centered in the lvwph thing and not fully up to date with the rest of the work, i *think* probably yes, but not sure
<kgunn> tsdgeos: thanks
<greyback> MacSlow: it worked for me last week. You might need to remove the unity_build entirely and start afresh with 'build -s'
<MacSlow> greyback, it's from a fresh branch (with unity_build removed etc)
<mzanetti> dandrader: Q_INVOKABLE static :)
<greyback> MacSlow: oh then I'm not sure.
<mzanetti> dandrader: sounds wrong :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, it works
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's the problem?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not really a problem... But Q_INVOKABLE makes methods of objects invokable. Which doesn't fit with static... anyways, I remember once I had to use "virtual static" which also worked, but causes a WtfException in my brain
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ./build -s && ./build worked here in saucy
<tsdgeos> just did it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... odd
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, maybe those issues are side-effects of the errors I saw during the udate...
<tsdgeos> maybe i have some packages installed you don't and that should be part of the build depends and are not
<tedg> sil2100, Those landed, when you get a chance, fire away!  :-)
<tvoss_> less /var/log/X0
<tvoss_> less /var/log/X0qsudo service lightdm restart
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey :)
<sil2100> tedg: \o/ re-running!
<sil2100> tedg: let's see how it spins
<mterry> sil2100, didrocks: Can I get some pre-NEW reviews of lp:libusermetrics?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't remember your advices on testing the compressed height of the Calendar :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, perhaps... just finishing pulling the latest package-updates
<didrocks> mterry: I can do it now, sure!
<didrocks> mterry: would be nice to have a different long description between the -dev and the library package itself
<didrocks> sorry, they are
 * didrocks grabs some coffee
<mzanetti> Cimi: hehe
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, basically the suggestion was not only test is the assignment of the property works, but also to test if the whole thing actually expands
<Cimi> oh indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, you suggested to do verify (newHeight > oldHeight * 5) or so
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, we didn't really have the possibility to know the exact newHeight in the test
<mzanetti> Cimi: obviously it would be better to check if it goes to the correct height
<mzanetti> Cimi: but as we can't do that, I suggest to go as close as possible
<mzanetti> Cimi: e.g. (newHeight > oldHeight * 5) && (newHeight < oldHeight * 7)
<tedg> sil2100, Is it done yet?  :-)
<sil2100> tedg: it's still running ;) I think we're waiting for ARM to build
<didrocks> mterry: dude, you are annoying…
<didrocks> mterry: I find nothing to tell or fix on your package :p
<mterry> \o/
<didrocks> mterry: I can argue about this empty debian/docs file
<mterry> oh heh, didn't notice that
<didrocks> or that debian/changelog is native where it shouldn't (daily release should fix that)
<didrocks> mterry: the only thing is the digia copyright files, we ship the exception licenses with the other packages
<didrocks> maybe you should do it?
<mterry> didrocks, you mean like a separate COPYING.digia file or something?
<didrocks> mterry: let me find you an example without you having to download Qt :p
<didrocks> mterry: apt-get source qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src
<didrocks> LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt
<mterry> didrocks, Kaleo
<mterry> didrocks, k I meant
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> mterry: ah, one thing
<didrocks> the -dev package is shipping ./usr/include/libusermetrics-1/libusermetricsoutput/UserMetrics.h
<didrocks> being arch: same
<didrocks> that doesn't fit, you can install multiple archs in //
<didrocks> (the .pc is in a multiarched dir, not the headers)
<mterry> didrocks, with same contents, that's fine though, eh?
 * mterry thought that was the case
<didrocks> mterry: I'm not 100% clear on multiarch vs foreign && same
<didrocks> let me look for this :)
 * mterry isn't either
<didrocks> muTo enable more than one architecture version of a package to be installed at the same time (generally libraries and dev- packages) files need to be moved so they don't clash. These packages are marked 'Multi-Arch: same'.
<didrocks> so it seems we can't install files in the same dirs, right? ^
<didrocks> Although Debian policy currently doesn't allow -dev packages with headers which vary across architectures to be Multi-Arch: same, users may set up cross-build environments using only -dev packages for the target arch. Having your runtime library package built as Multi-Arch: same makes it easier to build software against your library in such an environment.
 * didrocks doesn't understand that one though :p
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, thought we do that plenty of places...
<didrocks> yeah, and reading the same page:
<didrocks> "/usr/include: no change
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> (I'm on http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation)
<mterry> didrocks, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/advanced.en.html
<mterry> didrocks, search for "path should have exactly the same file content"
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> it's that smart?
<didrocks> interesting
<mterry> didrocks, ::shrug::  I guess?
<didrocks> so ok, good to know, I still find the debian wiki confusing, but that link makes it clear :)
<didrocks> mterry: I still wonder why we have arch:foreign thus
<mterry> didrocks, multiarch is still a bit magic for me
<didrocks> as it can be arch: same with all files being exactly the same
<didrocks> mterry: I bet we are not the only ones in that case :)
<didrocks> ah, an example of arch: foreign is a helper tool
<didrocks> (from that page)
<didrocks> but the libfoo-doc: arch:all should be able to be arch: same I guess (even if pointless)
<Cimi> mzanetti, review
<mterry> pete-woods, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libusermetrics/licenses/+merge/169821
<sil2100> tedg: argh!
<sil2100> tedg: failing again, but this time differently :D! (still a success!)
<seb128> hum
<sil2100> tedg:  MismatchError: After 30.0 seconds test failed: u'Quit\u2002(File)' != u'Quit'
<seb128> what icon theme is used on the touch image?
<sil2100> tedg: it seems it's not displaying the context anymore?
 * seb128 is surprised that ubuntu-mobile-icons is not installed by default
<didrocks>  seb128: IIRC, it's the ubuntu-mobile-icons
<didrocks> oh, it's not?
<seb128> not on the raring image at least
<tedg> sil2100, Hmm, it should be...
<mzanetti> Cimi: lin?
<mzanetti> link?
 * didrocks prepared a lovely package though
<seb128> I'm apt-get installing it
<Cimi> mzanetti, lp:ubuntu-settings-components :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: any idea? ^
<sil2100> tedg: let me paste you the videos, it's showing interesting stuff
<pete-woods> mterry: thanks! I'm glad you know what you're doing with that stuff
<sergiusens> didrocks: customization/package-lists/core.list.chroot:ubuntu-mobile-icons is in for saucy...
<didrocks> seb128: the package is ready for some time already, not sure why it's not used in raring ^
<seb128> ok, so fixed in saucy I guess...
<seb128> does the saucy image works on grouper now?
<didrocks> seb128: depends, do you care about having something displayed?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sort of yes :p
<didrocks> seb128: it seems there are progress, ogra has "flashes" now :p
<seb128> ok, I'm keeping my raring image on  it meanwhile
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yw ;)
<mterry> didrocks, trunk is about to land the LICENSE* and debian/docs fixes; if you like things as they are, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/usermetrics/+merge/169824
<didrocks> mterry: I'll just take it for the debian/docs fix :p
<didrocks> mterry: is the indicator team upstream for usermetrics?
<mterry> didrocks, apparently
<mterry> they own trunk
<mterry> didrocks, mostly just pete-woods looking after it
<didrocks> mterry: mind putting the project in ascii order? :)
<mterry> didrocks, that wasn't me!
<didrocks> mterry: I see that, but you are so kind that you are going to fix it, isn't it? :)
 * mterry grumbles
<didrocks> fginther: hey, when merging something, can we force people to use ascii order in the .cfg files? It's going to be easier to follow what's in or not please :) ^
<pete-woods> mterry, didrocks: I'd like to be involved here, so I don't repeat all these mistakes I've made
<didrocks> pete-woods: not sure what mterry fixed before now (just a missing LICENSE file for Digia exception) and an useless debian/docs empty file. But from what mterry handed over to me, it was awesome!
<mterry> didrocks, there was a cleanup branch before
<mterry> pete-woods, I could walk through the changes in the cleanup branch if you like?  Maybe in private chat so as not to take over the channel?
<mterry> didrocks, branch updated with sort powers
<pete-woods> mterry: if there's just the stuff I've seen, that's okay, but I thought I had done something wrong with including non-ascii characters in the source tree or something like that for a moment
<pete-woods> then realised that change was for however it is we build the images
<mterry> pete-woods, no, didrocks was just saying that the branch to enable daily-release for libusermetrics was not sorted
<mterry> yeah
<didrocks> mterry: \o/ approved! will you redeploy it for tomorrow or should we?
<didrocks> mterry: I'll pull it on the archive side as well
<mterry> didrocks, let me see if I remember how.  :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: seb128 grouper does work on saucy, there are still some open issues though
<didrocks> sergiusens: does it?
<didrocks> 15:30:07          ogra_ | sniff ... and the appmanager still dies on grouper
<didrocks> 15:30:43          ogra_ | tough there is a lot of flashy stuff going on on the display now ... i wonder if i can call that progress
<didrocks>                         | :P
<sergiusens> didrocks: that's flipped container
<didrocks> ahhhh :)
<seb128> is there any saucy without flipper container?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, the default one
<sergiusens> seb128: yeah, just phablet-flash
<seb128> ah, I don't use the script
<seb128> I should, maybe ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, I'm trying to resolve the error with unity check job on saucy...
<sil2100> didrocks: otto has a problem with installing libunity-core-6.0-5
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked the contents of the daily-build PPA and the error message makes no sense
<sil2100> didrocks: it says: Depends: unity-services (= 7.0.0daily13.06.13-0ubuntu1) but 7.0.0daily13.06.17-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sil2100> didrocks: but the binary package for amd64 (now that I think about it, I'll check i386) has a dep on 7.0.0daily13.06.17-0ubuntu1 for unity-services
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, need to check i386 :)
<sil2100> didrocks: but I check i386 binary package of libunity-core and I see unity-services (= 7.0.0daily13.06.17-0ubuntu1), unity-common (= 7.0.0daily13.06.17-0ubuntu1) in the Depends:
<sil2100> In DEBIAN
<didrocks> interesting
 * didrocks would like that apt gives more info
<sil2100> hmmm
<mterry> didrocks, btw, I deployed cu2d-config
<didrocks> mterry: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: got it
<didrocks> sil2100: the ABI was changed
<didrocks> sil2100: the package is libunity-core-6.0-6 not libunity-core-6.0-5
<sil2100> Ah! I remember something about the soname last week
<sil2100> Shiit
<sil2100> But hm
<sil2100> Someone did not bump the names in the deps during the ABI bump ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: you mean, on the cu2d-config?
<sil2100> didrocks: fixing, preparing merge!
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/libunity-core_bump/+merge/169837
<didrocks> sil2100: approved! thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you can redeploy from your branch to run that earlier
<sil2100> didrocks: redeploying!
<mzanetti> Cimi: isnt this the same as I reviewed last time?
<sil2100> tedg: any luck with the HUD issue reproduction?
<tedg> sil2100, Yup, I can.  Looking into it.
<sil2100> tedg: thanks :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, you reviewd only one test or all the others?
<mzanetti> Cimi: everything to do with Calender
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you write this whole repository?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> oh... wow
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok...
<sergiusens> sil2100: didrocks those apt errors are really frustrating :-P
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, the only way to really dig is to chroot and apt-get install manually… Some people can read the apt resolver in debug mode, but tha's quite cryptic most of the time :p
<cyphermox> sil2100: should I start a rerun for indicator-datetime?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, yes, I think that could be a good idea
<sil2100> Please ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: ok
<olli_> Saviq, ping
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hi
<dobey> might anyone know why this crash would happen in lp:unity/phablet? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5774919/
<kgunn> mterry: might want to join #ubuntu-mir
<kgunn> racarr: you could ask mterry here....lightdm & mir
<kgunn> he's been anxiously awaiting
<racarr> I guess I don't really know what I'm asking. I heard some stuff about
<racarr> lightdm coming on to the phone images, and this effecting how the shell will use upstart to launch applications
<racarr> and just trying to get a picture of what all that is in my head
<mterry> racarr, hihi, will join #ubuntu-mir
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-18
<pstolowski> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> sil2100: hi! do you know what's the status of landing the latest stuff in S?
<sil2100> pstolowski: we're really close, Ted submitted the (probably) final fix for HUD
<pstolowski> sil2100: awesome, so today is likely?
<didrocks> pstolowski: what kind of fix can we expect for unity?
<didrocks> (the scopes)
<didrocks> btw :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: I would say so yes
<pstolowski> didrocks: no fix, just a small feature in libunity that's required for phablet tree
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> pstolowski: are the slow previews being worked on?
<didrocks> pstolowski: is it a server-side general issue?
<didrocks> I see a lot of complains on *the* Internet :)
<didrocks> (making even the default opening previews more frustrating)
<sil2100> Yes, those slow previews make things really bad
<sil2100> Since sometimes when I forget that you have to 'double-click' to open, the preview starts but loads really really long
<sil2100> And it's made so bad that you can't really launch the app before the preview appears
<davidcalle> sil2100, didrocks: previews are actually faster with right click. Since, on a left click there is a delay waiting for a double click.
<pstolowski> sil2100, didrocks: the problem with apps is with a software-center helper service, that is started on demands for previews (to five us additional data); it goes away automatically, and it's startup is expensive
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum, loading the images and loading the description takes up some seconds
<pstolowski> s/five/give/
<didrocks> pstolowski: ah, I think it's the main issue, is this daemon expensive?
<didrocks> pstolowski: or when we get results from the app lens, should we start it already?
<pstolowski> didrocks: yes, it easly eats up > 100MB of ram
<pstolowski> didrocks: and it's python
<didrocks> pstolowski: I think it's one of the main thing making the previews/100 scopes not as popular as it can be, do you know if anything is looked at for making the experience better?
<pstolowski> didrocks: it's dbus-activated by 1st preview request, then it stays running for a few minutes
<didrocks> (like starting it when hovering or whatever)
<pstolowski> didrocks: yeah, I agree this sucks atm. and no, it's not actively being worked on now, but I'm sure we will get to it soon
<davidcalle> didrocks, there used to be a fix for previews loading, where awhere preloaded.
<davidcalle> didrocks, sorry, were preloaded*
<didrocks> pstolowski: should I raise that to Thomas?
<davidcalle> didrocks, ugh. a fix, from dednick, that preloaded previews.
<sil2100> Pleaseee
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum, I think it's really the apps scope case which is the worst, not really the others
<pstolowski> didrocks: I'd say just open a bug and make it high/crit for now
<didrocks> but eating too much memory?
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> Wellark, didrocks: HUD TESTS PASSED \o/
<sil2100> Woohoo!
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/\o/\o/
<pstolowski> didrocks: and set it to affect SC
<sil2100> Once armhf gets published, I'll try publishing the stack
<didrocks> pstolowski: I'll do on both, apps scopes and SC
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, how are we re: notifications, can we land today? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: libdbusmenu still building for armhf, but once that's done, I'll re-run indicators as well - then, unity should run as well, so we might have a green Head today even! Shock
<MacSlow> Saviq, could not get the 3 tests going... also was held up by vala-related compilation errors under Saucy (but at least those I got sorted)
<didrocks> sil2100: you can rerun indicators already
<didrocks> sil2100: it will wait on it and run the tests
<didrocks> sil2100: zomg a green Head \o/
<Saviq> MacSlow, can we help on the tests?
<MacSlow> Saviq, and I can no longer see any notifications (with current Saucy) if I run the shell on my desktop...
<Wellark> sil2100: :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, :/, let me know if you need help
<MacSlow> Saviq, first I need to see what/if notifications are also broken on the device itself...
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, the recent state of saucy made things worse for me atm
<pstolowski> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> pstolowski: please, do not hesitate to edit the description (bug #1192081)
<ubot5> bug 1192081 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Previews for applications are really slow to display anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192081
<sil2100> didrocks: hmm, did you re-enable -proposed for daily-release?
<sil2100> didrocks: since indicators check failed because of "indicator-datetime : Depends: libical1 (>= 1.0) but it is not installable"
<didrocks> sil2100: I did so, let me look
<didrocks> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+edit-dependencies
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe there is a trickery if the upload was done before the switch changed?
<sil2100> Just to make sure - if a PPA has a dependency on -proposed, when the PPA is added to a system and packages fetched from that PPA, will the system also fetch the deps from -proposed then?
<sil2100> Or do we have to enable -proposed explicitly on that machine as well?
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: people has to fetch it explicitly as well, the deps are only for build-deps AFAIK
 * tsdgeos finds out why the lvwph test failed in CI
<tsdgeos> obviously there was a bug in the code :-/
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so hm, we need to add the -proposed dep to the daily-release otto machine then? hmm
<sil2100> didrocks: since otherwise it won't find the libical dep
<nic-doffay> Saviq, feeling better today?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, good to hear!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can you recommend me anything from the blueprint to work on?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, only the -check failed
<didrocks> not -build
<nic-doffay> Or something else...
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, fair point, mind pinging jibel? On other discussions :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok!
<sil2100> jibel: ping!
<jibel> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> jibel: hello! So, we have a problem in the indicator's check job using otto - we would probably need -proposed enabled in that test machine
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks: you guys think that would be ok?
<sil2100> Basically indicator-datetime is built in our PPA, but probably it won't migrate from -proposed to the universe if we don't make a release
<didrocks> I think it's needed for handling the transitions
<jibel> sil2100, to enable proposed you can add a file that contains the repository in the directory packages/ of the testsuite
<jibel> sil2100, for example create a file packages/proposed.repo that container the line: deb "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-proposed main universe restricted multiverse"
<jibel> s/container/contains
<jibel> (without quotes even)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> jibel: trying that
<jibel> hm, actually there is a single testsuite for raring and saucy that'll be a problem if we specify a release :/
<sil2100> Maybe we could somehow control this from jenkins?
<jibel> sil2100, I suppose you need that now or can that wait end of afternoon? I'll have more time to fix this detail.
 * greyback moving to office, back in 30
<sil2100> jibel: it would be best if we had that fixed as soon as possible, as many people are waiting for the releases
<jibel> didrocks, is there any test planned for raring in the coming hours?
<seb128> sil2100, can't we just do a direct archive upload of indicator-datetime to finish the libical transition?
<seb128> then merge the changelog in trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: do you need anything on raring or can we let jibel's playing? ^
<seb128> and daily release
<didrocks> seb128: we'll have the same issue tomorrow, as long as libical didn't migrate
<seb128> didrocks, well, my understanding was that indicator-datetime was the only thing blocking it
<seb128> didrocks, so it will move to release if somebody does a manual upload
<jibel> didrocks, if not I'll enable proposed temporarily then disable it until I've time to land a fix to support per release deb entries later today
<didrocks> seb128: weird? IIRC, riddel uploaded it though
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, let's do that
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/12.10.3daily13.06.07-0ubuntu2
<seb128> didrocks, ftbfs
<seb128> didrocks, the pthread issue is fixed in trunk
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, the same thing :)
<didrocks> seb128: well, let's hack it now that we are close to release
<seb128> if somebody upload trunks manually you should unblock libical
<didrocks> jibel: please go ahead ^
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, got a chance?
<sil2100> didrocks: raring can wait ;)
<sil2100> jibel: I'm leaving it in your hands! Give me a sign once it's all ok ;)
<jibel> sil2100, done
<jibel> sil2100, give it a try
<jibel> sil2100, also I pushed a new feature that I wanted to release after today's runs to capture memusage, if any job fails let me know.
<Cimi> Saviq, well, I can move to something else while I wait reviews if you're ok
<Saviq> Cimi, jump over to the shell to make it theme-able
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, chat?
<Saviq> Cimi, aren't we? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, mumble?
<Cimi> Saviq, :P
<sil2100> jibel: will the raring checks work now as well? Or currently only saucy?
<jibel> sil2100, only saucy
<jibel> sil2100, there is no transition in raring that'd require -proposed I hope ? :)
<sil2100> jibel: nooo ;)
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry, no... I started a bit but didn't come too far as it was quite late already.
<mzanetti> Cimi: how would you like the review?
<mzanetti> Cimi: pastebin like last time? or everything via mail?
<Cimi> mzanetti, mail
<mzanetti> Cimi: ack
<Cimi> mzanetti, no rush, I'm looking at unity theming, then I leave for the afternoon and be back tonight
<sil2100> bregma: hi
<sil2100> bregma, dednick, pstolowski: I still see a lot of failures in unity... some of them might disappear if we use the new hud and bamf, but hm
<pstolowski> sil2100: url?
<mzanetti> Cimi: done
<mzanetti> should keep you busy for a bit :D
<sil2100> pstolowski: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/151/testReport/
<mzanetti> Cimi: in the pasted code snippets, search for "REVIEW"
<Cimi> mzanetti, which one?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I've sent a mail with a combination of links and text
<Cimi> mzanetti, oh sorry, I always forget to keep tb running
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, had a quick look
<Cimi> let's have a chat later when I'll be back
<Cimi> I'm going to take those photos, not sure how long does it take but I bet I'll be back before the end of the working day
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok
<mhr3> sil2100, how does one get to the autopilot videos these days?
<didrocks> mhr3: it should be fairly logical now :)
<didrocks> mhr3: let's see if it is, let's say you want to see them on the intel run:
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/151/label=autopilot-intel/
<didrocks> tell me if you find them in the artefacts and what's your thoughts
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, i was on http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/151/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/? and didn't see the build artifacts link anywhere
<sil2100> mhr3: you need to click on the given machine to see those
<didrocks> mhr3: well, that's a jenkins thing, it's never on the testReport/ page
<sil2100> mhr3: so you need to go back, go to the given machine and then you see the artifacts
<mhr3> yea, yea, found it now, thx
<pstolowski> sil2100, didrocks, mhr3: there is something odd about those test failures - videos are very short, there is no waiting etc. for results (which normally indicates results didn't show up on time) - instead they fail on AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_results'. If you look at e.g. unity.tests.test_shopping_lens.ShoppingScopeTests.test_application_scope_has_shopping_results, there are shopping results on the video
<mhr3> pstolowski, i'm fixing that right now
<didrocks> mhr3: you did find one root cause?
<mhr3> yes
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> wooow :)
<Saviq> dednick, hey, can you please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+bugs?field.tag=saucy-regression
<mhr3> didrocks,
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/capital-s/+merge/170045
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-home/capital-s/+merge/170046
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-music/capital-s/+merge/170047
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-video/capital-s/+merge/170048
<mhr3> being consistent involves a couple of branches :)
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks!
<sil2100> Let's get those reviewed
<sil2100> pstolowski: ^ could you?
<mhr3> sil2100, i think you can handle ;)
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, pushed your comments to that branch.
<sil2100> pstolowski, mhr3: btw. would it be possible for your team to assign one person that would look at the daily test results for unity every morning, making sure that nothing super-duper got broken?
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: cool, thanks!
<sil2100> If, of course, there would be a test result ;p
<mhr3> sil2100, do we really need to poll instead of listening for events (you pinging us)? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: well, theoretically the tests failing is a job for upstream, so you guys ;p We're only here to take care of releasing and maintainance of the tools
<sil2100> mhr3: we're around to fix some other things like something packaging wise got broken or the tools failed and no tests got returned
<mhr3> sil2100, yes, but this polling would span 5 teams, that's a lot of wasted time if one person from each team looks at the results only to find out that it's not their fault
<sil2100> mhr3: well, I don't mind doing that, but anyway upstream is maintaining their own trunks, so just having one person open up a link for a check job every morning to see if something got broken recently in unity trunk wouldn't be such a bad thing, since this might speed things up
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> mhr3: as for instance I have a lot of stacks to check right now, so for instance when I finally have a time to see that there are a lot of unity failures going on, you guys could have noticed that already much faster and it might have been fixed already
<mhr3> sil2100, on the other hand it slows down other upstream tasks :)
<sil2100> mhr3: true true ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: just a something to consider
<sil2100> I wonder why CI failed for https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-video/capital-s/+merge/170048
<mhr3> sil2100, let's fix that with next mp :)
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, so this one fixes it - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-home/revert-120/+merge/170060
<mhr3> didrocks, this was actually good test for the CI stuff, what does it do when it's in progress of merging a branch and that gets un-approved?
<sil2100> mhr3: if the branch got picked up by the merger before we managed to reject it, it will merge it in anyway
<sil2100> IIRC
<sil2100> But the merger does one thing at a time, so in some moment's we'll be sure if anyting landed or not
<mhr3> so let's hope we were fast enough...
<mhr3> or rather ci slow enough :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, when re-running with "CHECK_WITH_WHOLE_PPA", should I rebuild everything or use 'foo'?
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance for the case of indicators
<sil2100> Trevinho: ping!
<sil2100> mhr3: so just a fix to the home lens is needed?
<sil2100> s/lens/scope
<sil2100> fginther: ping!
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't do, I didn't write the version 2. From what I experienced though, it's failing to merge :)
<didrocks> sil2100: depends, do you need to rebuild them?
<didrocks> sil2100: CHECK_WITH_WHOLE_PPA ignores rebuilding anything
<Trevinho> sil2100: pong
<mhr3> sil2100, right
<dandrader> mzanetti, would you have time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_tryTest/+merge/169527
<fginther> sil2100, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: not right now. how urgent is it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, not urgent. np
<dandrader> tsdgeos, would you have time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_tryTest/+merge/169527
<tsdgeos> ah i saw it this morning
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you can wait, I can do it tonight or tomorrow
<mzanetti> unless tsdgeos wants to have it :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, exactly :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, not sure if a rebuild is needed, since indicator-datetime anyway depends on libical, so I would just want it to be fetched
<tsdgeos> what's the "thing" in there? is there no change we can get that into upstream qmlscene?
<sil2100> didrocks: but I tried re-running just with 'foo' and it failed fetching 'libical'
<tsdgeos> s/change/chance
<sil2100> didrocks: i.e. extra packages installed it said
<dandrader> tsdgeos, It's using the MouseTouchAdaptor
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi!
<tsdgeos> ah, that's ours
<mzanetti> dandrader: +1 on the make tryFoo
<didrocks> sil2100: even with CHECK_WITH_WHOLE ppa?
<sil2100> Trevinho: so, I see a commit in lp:bamf/0.4 (for raring) that was fixing some Makefiles for jenkins
<mzanetti> awesome stuff, dandrader
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<Trevinho> sil2100: ci and builder weren't working otherwise
<tsdgeos> dandrader: would it be possible to split a bit more our changes (i.e. the use of MouseTouchAdaptor) and the "copied" qmlscene.cpp code (if there is any, i understand there is) so it's easier to "sync" in the future?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I checked that, and from what I see it's still failing in the same way
<sil2100> Trevinho: so that's necessary for everything to work, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh interesting, let me have a look in a few with jibel
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: yep...
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, hm, is there a bug for this by any chance?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean first bring in qmlscene and in a separate commit modify it to use MouseTouchAdaptor?
<sil2100> is/was
<dandrader> tsdgeos, although still in the same merge proposal?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I didn't open, as I noriced when pushing something else, but i can add it if you want
<tsdgeos> dandrader: no, i mean seperate files (that'd be awesomse so one could copy the new qt file) and/or more isolated places on the code, but i guess that's not really easy/possible since the main.cpp is even embedded there
<tedg> sil2100, So it looks like HUD is good, no?
<sil2100> tedg: yes, thanks! Awesome \o/
<tedg> Woot!  /me does a happy dance
<sil2100> tedg: we'll release everything today hopefully!
<tedg> sil2100, That'd be great, thanks for all the debug logs!
<sil2100> hehe, thanks for the fixes ;) Finally this bug got squished
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmmm, I'm having a hard time imagining how I could move our changes to a separate file... Anyway the diff is a couple of lines only. Quite minimal
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you create a bug for that build-system issue?
<sil2100> Trevinho: I think the SRU team would be much more happy with that then ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: I will modify the changelog to include that one, since I'm cleaning up things anyway
<fginther> sil2100, pong?
<sil2100> fginther: hello :) Sorry, missed your pong, too many blinking places
<sil2100> fginther: but my issue already got resolved
<fginther> sil2100, no problem
<Trevinho> sil2100: fine, thanks for the head up
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dednick, greyback standup
<Saviq> Cimi, ^
<greyback> coming, mumble stuck
<Saviq> dandrader, ^
<Saviq> k
<mterry> didrocks, cyphermox: indicators stack has been failing for a while; I've got an interest in having libusermetrics land in saucy.  Do you think it's easier to fix the stack or manually upload the package to saucy first just to get it going through NEW, etc?
<didrocks> mterry: we are quite close to get everything finally fixed
<didrocks> so better to wait :)
<kgunn> nic-doffay: infog looks kick-a on the device! i just updated to saucy ...and bam it was there
<sil2100> didrocks: any luck with the indicator stack re-running with the whole PPA ;) ?
<nic-doffay> kgunn, yeah. The colours will change again though, otherwise it's staying like that.
<mterry> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> sil2100: fix is deploying right now
<sil2100> Awesome
<didrocks> sil2100: done, you can relaunch it :)
<sil2100> Foo with whole, yes?
<cyphermox> fix the stack
<cyphermox> I'll go look at what's up with libusermetrics again
<cyphermox> mmkay I guess libical1 was added already
<cyphermox> perhaps not
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5774919/ <- anyone know why this would happen in lp:unity/phablet?
<devgru> hello everyone
<greyback> Saviq: can I get your input on this API proposal: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/EEd2PSjTRn . HUD needs this API to maintain its own application stack internally.
<Saviq> greyback, about that - doesn't HUD only need a single app and not the whole stack?
<greyback> Saviq: I recall asking tedg that, he maintained they needed the whole stack. tedg, can you confirm please?
<tedg> Saviq, We use it to grab the menus in advance and pre-load.  It's an optimization, but one I'd like to keep.
<tedg> Saviq, Not as much an issue on the smaller apps like the phone, but on things like the GIMP it can help quite a bit.
<Saviq> tedg, mhm, got it
<Saviq> greyback, it feels like "Window(Un)Focused" is overkill, could we have "FocusedWindowChanged" with null for "going to dash"?
<greyback> Saviq: no objection here
<Saviq> greyback, app_uri is the app id?
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> greyback, looks sane, did you talk with Robert about this? at least in Mir the term seems to be Surface and not Window, not sure if that should be used here, too
<mhr3> dobey, people here know stuff ;)
<Saviq> greyback, or Session, even (do we want menus per-surface/window or per-app?) tedg?
<tedg> Saviq, Yes :-)
<tedg> Saviq, We'll need that for the desktop cases.
<greyback> Saviq: do we want to use their terminology though? Those are very display server terms
<tedg> Saviq, For the phone cases they should be 1:1, but when we have to handle things with real window management, we'll need more.
<dobey> mhr3: i asked in here, and nobody replied :(
<dobey> am i supposed to use lp:unity/phablet or lp:unity/8.0?
<Saviq> dobey, lp:unity/8.0
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: so still want me to do https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_tryTest/+merge/169527 or someone is doing it?
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_developmentHasMoved/+merge/170109
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, please do review it
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, don't forget to claim it to have it clear that you got it covered
<mhr3> Saviq, do we have any plan for abi breaks in unity-core? it's very much not doable to keep abi compatibility with a c++ lib... :/
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, auto-landing will never approve it. can I just push it?
<sil2100> Trevinho: any luck with opening that bug ;) ?
<Trevinho> sil2100: oh, sorry... :)
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: can't claim it, no button for that, maybe greyback did claim it?
<sil2100> Trevinho: just a quick bug would be ok, we'll SRU it later ;)
<Trevinho> sil2100: bug #1192216
<ubot5> bug 1192216 in BAMF 0.5 "Bamf is not building in jenkins due to missing coverage xml and xunit formatted tests" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192216
<greyback> tsdgeos_: I didn't claim, just made a comment
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks! Adding to changelog
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, I'll just add you as a reviewer then
<dobey> bah, lp:unity/8.0 is crashing with the exact same stack trace as lp:unity/phablet was, for me :(
<dobey> inside the moc-genrated plugin code :(
<Saviq> dandrader, right, yea
<olli_> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> olli_, pong
<Saviq> olli, sorry for not being there yesterday, something slapped me down flat
<olli> Saviq, any word on the scopes?
<Saviq> olli, we need to land notifications in sync with them, so that we can get rid of the phablet version of nux
<Saviq> olli, the scopes support itself is ready
<Saviq> olli, we're polishing up notifications
<Saviq> olli, but I don't want to push it today, want to have a bit more time tomorrow morning to get everything into shape and land
<olli> ok
<olli> thx for the update saviq
<mhall119> mfisch: ping
<mfisch> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> mfisch: I want to test your scopes tutorial code
<mhall119> gimme!
<mfisch> mhall119: ha, once it works a bit better, sure
<mhall119> mfisch: of course, keep me in the loop and I'll jump on it as soon as it's ready
<mfisch> mhall119: ok, it's been slow going
<mhall119> of course it has, it's C :)
<mfisch> it was far easier in singlet
<mfisch> mhall119: do you have calle's scope already?
<mhall119> I have lots of his scopes, I'm on Saucy :)
<mhall119> did you have one in particular?
<mfisch> his example scope for openclipart
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/openclipart/files ?
<mfisch> no thats the C code
<mfisch> this is the link I have
<mhall119> mfisch: we should port Singlet to C :)
<mhall119> call is Cinglet
<mhall119> then laugh maniacally when people try to say it out loud
<mfisch> mhall119: can you tell me how to stop Unity from changing my filters when the search completes?
<mhall119> mfisch: disable the smart scope service
<mhall119> the smart scope service is what tells your dash what scopes to try
<mfisch> gah how do you open a URL in a browswer from C
 * mfisch checks glib
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<dednick> Saviq: i've moved the indicator-client and indicator files to a src folder off the root path. If that's alright, I think we should probably also move the other random cpp code in there as well (main, paths, MouseTouchAdapter, etc).
<mfisch> mhall119: lp:~mfisch/+junk/openclipart, I'm still fixing things though
<mfisch> mhall119: but it's semi-usable
<Saviq> dednick, we should probably have a "data" top-level folder for the .indicator files, the .desktop file and such
<Saviq> dednick, and +1 on src
<mfisch> wow
<mfisch> that chnag just took down unity
<mhall119> thanks mfisch, I'll take a look
<mfisch> mhall119: I have the preview image working, I need to make more fixes and i will push in a bit
<mhall119> mfisch: david had a small GUI app that you could use to test scopes and see what they returned, do you know if that will work with these new C scoped?
<mfisch> not sure, sorry
<mhall119> didn't figure you would, but it was worth asking
<mfisch> I was told about libunity-tool for testing, perhaps that's it?
<mfisch> I just install the scope and service and run the scope by hand
<mhall119> might have been, I don't remember the name now
<mhall119> that scope doesn't look so bad
<mhall119> I mean, it's still C, but all things considered, not bad
<mfisch> mhall119: haha
<mfisch> mhall119: update it, the open URL and preview icon work
<mfisch> mhall119: for opening the icon, i'm doing a system to xdg-open, not pretty
<mfisch> but functional
<mfisch> maybe i'll add a download button
<mhall119> mfisch: you should just be able to tell Unity to open the URI
<mhall119> instead of calling xdg-open yourself
<mhall119> that's how it used to be anyway
<mfisch> there's a handle type called GOTO_DASH_URI which I thought would work
<mfisch> but did not
<mhall119> I think NOT_HANDLED tells unity "I didn't handle this, so you have to"
<mfisch> let me try that
<mfisch> when I did this for the stock ticker, I did HIDE_DASH
<mfisch> mhall119: what about having a "Save" button and calling wget?
<mfisch> that might be fun
<mhall119> IIRC, HIDE_DASH means "I'm doing something with this, you can close the dash now"
<mhall119> SHOW_DASH means "I'm doing some stuff, but want the Dash to remain open"
<mhall119> not sure about GOTO_DASH_URI
<mfisch> well I'll be
<mfisch> it worked
<mfisch> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> :)
 * mhall119 puts on his lead developer cape
<mfisch> think download or save might be a nice button?
<mhall119> no, that kind of defeats the purpose of the dash being "you don't care where it is"
<mhall119> but if you can copy the image itself into the clipboard....that would be interesting
<mfisch> I guess if I wanted to downlaod it, I can go through the browser
<mhall119> yeah
<mfisch> oh, thats probably 10k lines of C code or so ;)
<mhall119> probably :)
<mhall119> for the boiler plate anyway
<mhall119> the actual functionality might be more
<mfisch> I think instead I'll clean up the code more so Sr planella can make a doc on it
<mhall119> probably the right idea, yeah
<mfisch> mhall119: are you a qmake expert/
<mfisch> mhall119: I want to change the default CFLAGS
<mfisch> lead developer google gave me some ideas
<mfisch> mhall119: more updates, mainly compiler warning fixes, but also I dropped the system() call
<mfisch> mhall119: do we want this packaged?
<mfisch> may as well I dont have much else to do
<mfisch> actually it may be simpler without package cruft
<mhall119> yeah, let's leave it without for now
<mhall119> since it's going to be a tutorial on how to write scopes, not package them
<mhall119> mfisch: what package do I need to get mrss.h includes?
 * mhall119 tries libmrss0-dev
<mhall119> ok, that worked
<mhall119> mfisch: but now I get:
<mhall119> gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-Wnounused-variable’
<dobey> anyone know why search doesn't work in lp:unity/8.0 on the dash home lens?
<mhr3> dobey, cause it's disabled
<dobey> how can i enable it?
<mhr3> that is a good question
<mhr3> i'd guess that it'll start working when all the pending branches land
<dobey> is that happening tonight? :)
<mhr3> we wish
<mhr3> but our wishes were not answered for the past couple of days
<dobey> :-/
<tedg> dobey, mhr3 forgot to leave sacrificial cookies on the alter of Santa.
<mhr3> tedg, and on yours! :P hud test failures caused some delays too
 * tedg eats all the cookies!  NOM NOM NOM!
<mhr3> i'm starting to think that any plan should include extra 2 weeks of integration
<mhall119> mfisch: hey man, I still can't get your scope code to compile, ping me when you're around
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-19
<Saviq> MacSlow, ping
<Saviq> MacSlow, because we can't rely on "real" notifications implementation to be there for testing, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5779672/
<Saviq> MacSlow, and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5779685/ for the depends
<Saviq> dandrader, dude, go to sleep! ;P
<dandrader> Saviq, :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok...
<MacSlow> Saviq, but didn't I add the "qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin | unity-notifications-impl" line already...
<Saviq> MacSlow, doesn't look like it
<MacSlow> Saviq, odd... swear I had that done... probably missed a commit (before a revert)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, happens
<MacSlow> Saviq, are those two patches going to make it pass?
<Saviq> MacSlow, qmluitests - yes it should
<MacSlow> Saviq, because looking at the test-run results there are no failing tests... of course locally it's always working
<MacSlow> Saviq, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-8.0-ci/116/artifact/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/work/results/testNotifications.xml/*view*/
<Saviq> MacSlow, because you have unity-notifications on your QML import path
<Saviq> MacSlow, but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/88/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/tst_Notifications__compile/
<Saviq> MacSlow, for autopilot to pass we need to make lp:unity-notifications to be available in distro/PPA
<Saviq> MacSlow, I've uploaded unity-notifications to ppa:phablet-team - with this we should be able to pass CI
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've pushed the suggested chagnes as r24 of my branch
<Saviq> MacSlow, the first pass might not happen as the package needs to build in the PPA
<Saviq> MacSlow, but I'll keep you posted
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... we need to give the jenkins-machinery some time
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll keep an eye on it too :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, it passed locally for you because you had lp:unity-notifications somewhere on your QML import path
<Saviq> MacSlow, but qmluitests don't install the Depends (and shouldn't)
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... did that manually on my desktop-machine and later on the phone too.
<dednick> Saviq: having trouble with unity8 lenses on saucy.
<dednick> Saviq: links dont seem to work anymore. have we changed to new libunity for unity8?
<Saviq> dednick, we're in the process
<Saviq> dednick, I hope today
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, I just built it for the phone and ran your branch and got notifications with no notify-osd in sight
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/+merge/167733
<Saviq> dednick, but we need to land notifications first, so that we can get rid of lp:nux/phablet
<Saviq> dednick, 'cause that crashes the new-libunity branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... as long as I don't reboot my Nexus I get the new ones too when someone phones/texts me :)
<dednick> Saviq: ok. not sure if it's related, but autopilot tests dont seem to be working  either.
<dednick> Saviq: So no ci success.
<Saviq> MacSlow, why as long as you don't reboot? does notify-osd start even though the shell takes the dbus name?
<Saviq> MacSlow, or do you mean you haven't actually installed the package, but running from the local build?
<MacSlow> Saviq, just locally build on the phone
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool
<MacSlow> not any package
<Saviq> dednick, hmm CI was passing yesterday, no?
<dednick> Saviq: dont know, but my branch is failing and trunk AP isn't working on my desktop. possibly just my branch/setup though
<Saviq> dednick, yeah locally won't work
<Saviq> dednick, 'cause libunity is conflicting
<dednick> Saviq: i see
 * Saviq reboots
<Saviq> MacSlow, ugh, *No copyright* in notifications.js
<Saviq> MacSlow, can you please add?
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> dednick, I've restarted the failed jobs, but there were only a few failed tests, so AP works fine, just that the tests failed, let's see how it goes
<dednick> Saviq: my failure seems to be something to do with lock screen not showing
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I saw that, let's see what happens
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you see it as a "random autopilot failure" -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/193/testReport/unity8.tests.testhud/TestHud/test_show_hud_button_dont_open_Nexus_10_/
<dandrader> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey. about that wifi bug. is anyone working on it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not actively, no
<tsdgeos> nooooooo
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (lvwph->m_minYExtent): 323,333
<tsdgeos>    Expected (323.333): 323,333
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... thats the one that makes the phone useless for me right now
<tsdgeos> :'(
<Saviq> mzanetti, feel free to jump on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did javascript just bite you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. any pointers already are we all at 0 with this?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nah, just trying to test a double number
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: haha :P
<tsdgeos> dandrader: no video for that? we used to have autopilot videos
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there is something like fuzzyCompare iirc
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this one is supposed to be using it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/193/artifact/unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_dont_open%20%28Nexus%2010%29.ogv
<tsdgeos> i guess it's a too small fuzzy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the fuzziness is a parameter, I think?
<tsdgeos> should be
<tsdgeos> need to find how to pass it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the video is 40 seconds of amazing nothing :D
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I've already restarted CI on it
<tsdgeos> i'll blame the slowlyness of the machine
<Saviq> dandrader, it seems like it's a random unlock failure
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we have any details beyond https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1183065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,New]
<dandrader> Saviq, tsdgeos, ok. thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it does not feel like something we can fix in the shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, indicators-client at most
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... seems network-manager related
<tsdgeos> actually can't find the fuzzy compare that let's me pass the fuzyness down :-S
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll add more 3333333333
<tsdgeos> worked now :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, verify( < ), verify ( > )
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> QCOMPARE(lvwph->m_minYExtent, 323.3333333333333);
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> not sure how reliable that is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qtglobal.html#qFuzzyCompare-8 didn't work?
<greyback> tsdgeos: 970/3 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's the same, qcomare uses fuzzycompare for doubles
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just saw that
<tsdgeos> greyback: oh you the mathematic ;_)
<Saviq> yeah, we have a maths PhD in da house!
<greyback> well it might make it more likely to equate on different arches
<Saviq> +1
<greyback> tis all
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like there's enough people looking into the battery drain
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you have some input for them
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I just read through the bug...
<mzanetti> Saviq: still unity8 shouldn't loop at 40% cpu if network bails out
<Saviq> mzanetti, I suspect it's because the network indicator goes crazy
<Saviq> mzanetti, and so we're updating the network indicator UI constantly
<mzanetti> hmm... that could be
<Saviq> damn I'm melting here...
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> its so hot, the fans of my PC are spinning even when the PC is off :D
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> 27.7°C indoors at 68% humidity
<Saviq> and I'm adding to the humidity all the time...
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_bottomBarDDA/+merge/170164/comments/379080 these don't look like random failures anymroe
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/196/artifact/unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_dont_open%20%28Nexus%2010%29.ogv
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/196/artifact/unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_dont_open%20%28Nexus%204%29.ogv
<luv> jo tak xrdp s pulseaudio fakt funguje ale byl to boj :-)
<Saviq> luv, I assume wrong channel? :)
<Saviq> dandrader, although it could be slowliness
<luv> ah, sry :-)
<Saviq> dandrader, as it seems for the nexus 4 it tries to drag from the bottom before the app gets into focus
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, I've just added some debug logs to DirectionalDragArea to pin point what's causing it
<dandrader> Saviq, I suspect it's the minimum speed requirements for the drag gesture
<Saviq> dandrader, mhm
<Saviq> didrocks, if phone-app depends on notify-osd, but unity8 (>= 7.81.0) will do what notify-osd did to date, how would you set up the Depends / Provides / Conflicts?
<didrocks> Saviq: will talk with you in a few, trying to unscrew ubuntu iso not building because of web credentials for now
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<Saviq> didrocks, I could also bug someone else :)
<Saviq> seb128, your turn ^
<Saviq> seb128, both should be installable in parallel (as we want notify-osd still for unity7, but unity8 handles it internally)
<seb128> Saviq, hey
<seb128> Saviq, you can do "Depends: notify-osd | unity (>= 7.90)
<seb128> Saviq, you usually list the preferred option first
<Saviq> seb128, right
<seb128> so likely unity8 | notify-osd
<Saviq> seb128, thanks, will do
<seb128> Saviq, does unity8 really conflicts with notify-osd (like using same filenames on disk or same dbus namespace)?
<Saviq> seb128, same dbus name, yes
<Saviq> seb128, but only one should be running at any given time
<seb128> ok, like any notification daemon
<Saviq> seb128, i.e. if unity8 is started, notify-osd shouldn't get dbus-activated
<seb128> ok
<Saviq> seb128, so in theory we should be fine
<seb128> so don't make those conflict or anything
<Saviq> yeah
<seb128> some users might still want both
<seb128> notify-osd to use with e.g xubuntu
<Saviq> yeah, we definitely want both
<seb128> or unity7
<Saviq> exactly
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, right. watching the videos it seems autopilot is doing the bottom-edge drag before the application-coming-to-foreground animation completes.
<seb128> great
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<dandrader> it's all so incredibly slow there...
<Saviq> yeah, software rendering :/
<Saviq> seb128, TBH it feels like it shouldn't be a dependency of the phone-app at all...
<Saviq> seb128, or maybe it should...
<Saviq> seb128, it's needed for calls, so maybe...
<seb128> Saviq, we don't make every notification user depends on a notification daemon, we rely on the desktop environment to provide the feature
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but here it's slightly more involved - i.e. you can't answer a call without either notify-osd or unity8...
<seb128> Saviq, I guess you don't want notify-osd if you need interactions then
<seb128> Saviq, notify-osd doesn't support actions
<Saviq> seb128, the phablet notify-osd does interactions
<seb128> oh ok
<Saviq> which is being decommissioned anyway
<seb128> so yeah, Recommends: unity8 | notify-osd
<seb128> at least
<didrocks> (ok, waiting for feedback) I would say that we even don't need the |, it should just depends on unity8
<Saviq> yeah
<didrocks> and having the notify-osd startup script detects the session name
<didrocks> to not start if dbus activated
<Saviq> didrocks, it only starts dbus-activated, afaict
<seb128> didrocks, Saviq: well, the | is handy if you want to test the phone-app on desktop today
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, we have a script on notify-osd to "only starts" in the right session name
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<didrocks> seb128: shouldn't we get unity8 soon? I think both will come at the same time
<seb128> we should stop dbus activating the notification daemon at all
<didrocks> (as we are blocking on the converged indicator-messages anyway)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but desktop notify-osd doesn't help, since there's no interactions :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> no strong opinion either way, to be fair phone-app will be on the image with unity8
<Saviq> yup
<seb128> so that discussion is probably not worth the 15 minutes we already spammed IRC for :p
<seb128> either depends/recommends including unity8 will do
<Saviq> ok, dropping the dependency altogether
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> Recommends it is
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you remember how we do handle starting notify-osd only on the ubuntu session? it seems to be an alternative now and no more a conditional startup script
<didrocks> which shouldn't be an issue in the unity8 session as it will own the dbus name I guess
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> unless something tries to notify before unity8 starts...
<didrocks> Saviq: well, we'll figure out if that's the case, but unity8 will be, as compiz today, the first component to start :)
<Saviq> yup :)
<didrocks> if there are races, we'll figure it out
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure, I didn't follow the recent changes ... I think Debian and others wanted to stop dbus activating notification services at all
<seb128> didrocks, they wanted to just make those part of the desktop, so it should be the shell of session manager doing the activation
<didrocks> seb128: ok, well, the current solution should work, we'll refine if needed :)
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> thanks seb128, Saviq
<Saviq> didrocks, seb128 yup, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, shrug, ok, the divert is still there, the content of the file is not
<seb128> didrocks, robru broke it when he inlined the packaging: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/124264231/notify-osd_0.9.34-0ubuntu5_0.9.35daily12.11.28-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> didrocks, see the notify-osd-0.9.35daily12.11.28/data/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.in in that upload
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, so if you install notify-osd and switch to a xfce session, you will get notify-osd
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> seb128: not sure we care though, TBH
<seb128> no, we don't
<seb128> we should drop dbus activation at all
<didrocks> right
<seb128> but on another day
<seb128> atm it just works so let's not create extra work
<didrocks> exactly :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<Saviq> dednick, it seems the pinlock failures are consistent https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/198/?
<Saviq> mzanetti, any pointers ^?
<Saviq> dednick, maybe some trunk merge issue?
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti the pinlock / passlock screens don't show up at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, didn't you fix the wrong placement in ListView with sections https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/198/artifact/unity8.tests.testlockscreen.TestLockscreens.test_unlock%20%28Keylock%29.ogv ?
<dednick> Saviq: yah. thought they would be. i think the lightdm greeter prompt request isn't coming through
<dednick> whatever that means. i was waiting on the results before going to check it out though
<Saviq> MacSlow, the import path is wrong
<Saviq> MacSlow, you have the brace after /plugins
<Saviq> MacSlow, should be before
<Saviq> MacSlow, and there's a missing "S" in qmltest_DEFAULT_
<Saviq> MacSlow, why didn't you just apply my patch from
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5779672/
<MacSlow> Saviq, did copy&paste in vim... must have hit x :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, and notification.js, not notifications.js
<Saviq> MacSlow, next time, please do `patch -p0`
<Saviq> MacSlow, and actually check locally that it worked
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5779993/
<Saviq> MacSlow, the autopilot failure is unrelated, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did, question is, is the patch in saucy? and if it is, did i fix only one of the cases and there are more?
 * tsdgeos checks if the patch is there on saucy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: patch still not there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's... good :)
<tsdgeos> according to Mirv is in the beta place? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1183350
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183350 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix wrong initial position of delegates when using loaders and sections" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<tsdgeos> not sure what we can do to tell him to put it in proper
<dandrader> mzanetti, where does the logger.warning() stuff goes to when running autopilot tests in my desktop?
<mzanetti> dandrader: stdout
<mzanetti> dandrader: unless you specify "-f xml" when calling autopilot
<mzanetti> dandrader: in that case it will end up in the produced xml file
<dandrader> mzanetti, now seeing the logged stuff anywhere. but "print 'foo'" does work
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm running the tests like this:
<dandrader> tests/autopilot$ autopilot run unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_dont_open
<dandrader> s/now seeing/not seeing
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think that should print to stdout/stderr
<mzanetti> dandrader: give me a second to finish proposing that branch, then I can look at it
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/launcher/+merge/167586/comments/379166
<Saviq> mzanetti, really just a few cosmetic changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, do we have any more hardware where we could run qmluitests on? it gets crowded there
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... might be related that some VM's are detached because they are half-prepared for the switch away from unity
<mzanetti> err... nux
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be sorted today, then
<sil2100> didrocks: oooh oooh! What's the threshold for unity tests?
<sil2100> didrocks: the number of failures I mean?
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC, 17 or something like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, I thought we should've been able to just use the newly prepared VMs already?
<didrocks> Saviq: but you have also a number of accepted regressions
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> grrr :p
<sil2100> \o/ Ok, so I keep my fingers crossed, since one machine finished the tests and it had 14 failiures only!
<didrocks> sil2100: why?
<didrocks> yeah, let's hope so :)
<sil2100> Waiting for the other to finish
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't accept regressions! :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. we're probably not gonna drop ppa:phablet-team in the end, just unity and nux from the ppa
<didrocks> Saviq: lucky that you have 0 flacky tests! :)
<Saviq> didrocks, I wouldn't go that far
<Saviq> didrocks, who do you think clicks "rebuild" all the time :D
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, so you need to get a threshold to not block everything every time
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, I'll check on enabling the VM's
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't want to have that as part of the automated machinery
<Saviq> :D
<didrocks> especially when we have 200+ packages to deliver
<didrocks> so 200 clicks is not acceptable, even if it's just 10% :p
<Saviq> didrocks, no, it's not that bad http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-autolanding/
<Saviq> didrocks, if jenkins doesn't barf
 * didrocks doesn't know the ip of s-jenkins TBH :p
<didrocks> since it changed…
<Saviq> didrocks, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-8.0-autolanding/?
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<didrocks> Saviq: 20-25% of runs
<didrocks> Saviq: if you scale that to all our stacks and components, it's still 50 reruns :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we'll get better, too :)
<didrocks> Saviq: hence this threshold to be quite relaxed on "some" flacky tests
<didrocks> we'll discuss it once we'll put unity 8 under daily release I guess :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, most often we get autopilot issues
<Saviq> didrocks, that fail 'cause they're so slow
<didrocks> similar than most of issues with unity 7
<mzanetti> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> mzanetti, I read your review, there are some things which are there for a reason
<Cimi> mzanetti, for example, starting from basicmenu
<Cimi> mzanetti, the listitems are not themed in the sdk
<Cimi> mzanetti, so all the code you see, from the background to the thindivider, is for styling them
<mzanetti> Cimi: but basicmenu inherits from ListItem
<mzanetti> Cimi: then don't inherit from ListItem
<mzanetti> Cimi: at least not from ListItems.Standard
<Cimi> mzanetti, and from what? I need the controls?
<mzanetti> Cimi: what controls?
<Cimi> the icon, or the buttons
<mzanetti> Cimi: you don't use the icons except in one case. In all the others you have a dead property in your public api, some wated resources because of the empty Image {} and worst of all, if someone uses the dead property it even breaks your component
<Cimi> so I should do standard and reimplement the code for the controls?
<Cimi> sorry, empty
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd say yes. If this should be used by other people, the API needs to be clean and safe
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a way to hide inherited properties from the public API in qml?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think there is
<Saviq> mzanetti, simply because everything's public...
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, any update on libunity9 / unity from daily-build going into distro?
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll have the test results in some moments and all will be known
<Saviq> sil2100, awesome
<Saviq> ooh we now get a dimmed screen before it goes off completely :D
<Saviq> nice one!
<didrocks> sil2100: seeing how long the tests are taking, I wonder if we don't have the dbus issue
<didrocks> mhr3: you maybe want to jump on the ati machine right now? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: I think that machine might be affected indeed...
<sil2100> didrocks: since the other was fine
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. you think we could force the publication anyway?
<didrocks> sil2100: for unity, as we have good results on the other machine, i would say yes
<didrocks> sil2100: just run in 2 phases
<didrocks> first without "force"
<didrocks> to check with packaging changes and so on
<sil2100> Of course ;)
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> didrocks, let me jump on it
<mhr3> didrocks, do i have a timer ticking before it dies?
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't know if jibel removed the timeout, but if we still have, you have 10 minutes :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm confused. Should I apply your patch then which changes all the launcher api to use named imports? Didn't we just define the guideline to use explicit naming?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you didn't read ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, when the import would look like "import Unity.Launcher", I'd rather not have "Launcher" in the registered types
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that with a named import you don't have to go Launcher.LauncherModel
<Saviq> mzanetti, explicit in class and file names, namespaced when registering - that was what I wrote down
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then got hit by the "Item" registration
<Saviq> mzanetti, and now I don't know again
<mzanetti> ok... I did read but probably in the wrong order... confused shit out of me
<Saviq> mzanetti, so for this (and taking dandrader's comment into account)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll leave it to you
<Saviq> to decide
<Saviq> I still like named imports better for readability
<Saviq> but because there's issues like that (and especially bug https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30730
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, is it known that bamf fires two emits of bamf_matcher.active_application_changed? with following args (OLD_APP, null) and (null, NEW_APP) instead of (OLD_APP, NEW_APP)
<mzanetti> Saviq: holy s***... thats a bad bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not even considered a bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, read Alan's comments :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to convince him it really is
<mzanetti> ah... because it works without named imports
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, which is blind luck, Alan said it's not supposed to work
<Saviq> which is something I can't accept
<Trevinho> ricotz: yeah... but it's also hard to fix without adding idles or something... Since it's impossible to predict wich one is going to be unactivated and which one is activated
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, in the meantime, I checked all stacks for the SRU that are ready for release, and the changelogs look ok, there are no packaging changes and all tests pass as expected
<sil2100> didrocks: can I publish so that they land in the SRU PPA?
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, SUCCESS on qmluitests
<Trevinho> ricotz: I tried to change that, but it wasn't worth... ricotz probably we should instead just emit the new app activated and check which one was before...
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, and SUCCESS everywhere else
<ricotz> Trevinho, i see, there are even times where its fires 5 emmits
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... I see what he means
<mzanetti> Saviq: in C++, you wouldnt do something like: foo(MySingletonClass)
<mhr3> :/ i want d-feet, doing it all with dbus-send is not fun
<mzanetti> Saviq: but rather foo(MySingletomClass::instance())
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not a class, it's an object of that class
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah \o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: and one way would be to make the instance() a property of that singleton
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh, weird
<ricotz> Trevinho, the syntax is fine imo, and if there is a new active window, bamf should figure out what happend before emit
<didrocks> sil2100: tell me how it goes, just publish one stack so that we can check :)
<didrocks> as it's all brand new and shiny code path :p
<mzanetti> Saviq: then you could call in QML: foo(MySingletonClass.instance)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but you're not exposing MySingletonClass
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're exposing MySingleton
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if MySingleton = MySingletonClass::instance()
<Saviq> mzanetti, you would do foo(MySingleton)
<Saviq> in C++
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah...
<ricotz> Trevinho, e.g. emit-queue http://paste.debian.net/plain/11296
<ricotz> Trevinho, for one window change
<mzanetti> Saviq: just trying to figure why he doesn't think its a bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, it must be something weird internally
<mhr3> didrocks, ehm, yea, it just shutdown
<Saviq> mzanetti, that he didn't express
<jibel> didrocks, the timeout is still 2h
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes, the problem is that all this depends on the order that the views have on the list... but I also didn't want to introduce delays...
<didrocks> mhr3: indeed, did you get time to get any data?
<didrocks> jibel: maybe for some days, we should set it to 4?
<ricotz> Trevinho, hmm, a delay seems better than doing things 5 times
<mhr3> didrocks, not much, i only saw that dbus was working
<mhr3> at least introspection was
<ricotz> Trevinho, may i pm you?
<Trevinho> well, yeah... but then unity "triangles" (showiing the focused app) where not so nice...
<Trevinho> ricotz: sure...
<mhr3> didrocks, jibel, also, something happened with lxc, it hangs when i lxc-list now
<Trevinho> ricotz: however that's something I really wanted to improve, but it needs also to change something in unity probably
<didrocks> mhr3: right, it can't stop the container
<didrocks> jibel: ^
<jibel> mhr3, which machine?
<didrocks> E: Test failed to run in 7200 seconds. Aborting!
<mhr3> ati
<didrocks> 2013-06-19 12:11:46,746 INFO Stopping container 'saucy-i386-20130619-0811'
<jibel> mhr3, machine ran out of memory
<mhr3> hmm, autopilot was running there, plus i ran dbus-monitor
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I ask you to go through https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phone-shell-integration-notifications/+merge/168715
<mhr3> don't think that should make it run out of memory :)
<didrocks> mhr3: it's all your fault again! :p
<Saviq> mzanetti, I've been too involved with this to review with a clean heart
<mhr3> didrocks, noooooooo..... when i connected there was still like 70mb free
<didrocks> that much! you stole 70mb! :)
<mhr3> KiB Mem:   8284364 total,  7748368 used,   535996 free,    68360 buffers
<mhr3> KiB Swap:  8385532 total,  1260780 used,  7124752 free,  6771776 cached
<mhr3> no way this ran out of memory
<didrocks> mhr3: so, once sil2100 will have finished with all the runs, I proposed that we force running the tests again
<mhr3> 6gb in cache
<didrocks> without any timeout
<didrocks> in a row
<didrocks> (we won't need the machines until the end of day)
<didrocks> until it starts hanging again
<mhr3> didrocks, sounds good to me
<didrocks> jibel: sounds good to you as well? should I increase the timeout? ^
<ricotz> Trevinho, alright, i guess there is no other way hacking it with an idle on my side then for now
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes :/...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<didrocks> timeouted change on both intel and ati
<sil2100> hmm
<dandrader> Saviq, is there a way to check is jenkins is making a build for a given merge proposal?
<dandrader> s/is jenkins/if jenkins
<sil2100> didrocks: do you want to re-run those tests before publishing the current unity?
<dandrader> I'm afraid I might have confused jenkins by overwriting my branch...
<Saviq> dandrader, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-8.0-ci/lastBuild/parameters/
<didrocks> 13:54:39   sil2100 | didrocks: btw. you think we could force the publication anyway?
<didrocks> 13:55:01  didrocks | sil2100: for unity, as we have good results on the other machine, i would say yes
<didrocks> sil2100: wasn't your question for that? ^
<Saviq> dandrader, and click "Previous Build" if that's not it
<Saviq> dandrader, but the jobs cope surprisingly well with overwriting
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, see run 176, started it manually, if in 1:15 min, we still have one machine running, maybe it will be good to look at it :)
<didrocks> sil2100: relaunched the tests manually for debugging ^ but that doesn't prevent you to publish both indicators and unity
<jibel> didrocks, if you want. I've seen that the cache  is never reallocated in some cases, this is a problem I thought was specific to nvidia but I never found the exact conditions to reproduce it.
<mhr3> didrocks, k, so time for me to have lunch then :)
<didrocks> jibel: oh?
<didrocks> mhr3: some time for exercising you mean! :)
 * didrocks just wait on sil2100 to publish before going
<mhr3> didrocks, yep, i'll exercise my taste buds :P
<didrocks> mhr3: you are eating French food? :)
<jibel> didrocks, yes that's why we disabled recordmydesktop, to use less memory and be able to run unity tests.
<jibel> didrocks, actually on nvidia we hit the wall quicker because it only has 4GB while the ATI box has 8
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, the "oh?" was because I read your "I never found the exact conditions to reproduce it" as "I found the exact conditions to reproduce it"
<didrocks> jibel: false joy :)
<jibel> didrocks, mhr3 anyway, in this state you can consider the machine as dead and reboot it.
<didrocks> jibel: the following tests passed, interestingly
<didrocks> so was quick enough
<didrocks> maybe we will be able to retrigger the state
<mhr3> pls don't tell we'll find some kind of bug in lxc itself or in the graphics drivers or something
<didrocks> mhr3: it's not lxc for sure as we had it with UTAH
<jibel> mhr3, it is not lxc, the problem is the same on hardware
<didrocks> graphics driver…
<jibel> I mean without lxc
<jibel> # (free; sync; echo 3>/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ; free)|grep Mem
<jibel> Mem:       8284364    7847236     437128          0     149464    7086348
<jibel> Mem:       8284364    7847912     436452          0     149480    7086332
<jibel> ^ that's supposed to free pagecache, dentries and inodes
<jibel> and you see that cached mem didnt move
<mhr3> jibel, it doesn't on my machine either
<jibel> mhr3, if cache is use it's normal, but on the test machine with nothing running most of the cache should have been freed
<mhr3> hmm, i have hard time believing that the 3gb the caches take are all in use
<jibel> on my machine after (free; sudo sync; echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ; free)|grep Mem cached memory went from 4159844 down to 330792
<sil2100> didrocks: back! Publishing indicators first \o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: done: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phone-shell-integration-notifications/+merge/168715
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, checking the unity test results from the one machine we had - there's not too many failures, 15 of those
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, so normal publication to see if we have packaging changes?
<sil2100> didrocks: looking at those, but those - although strange, I guess they're not anything serious
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: the changes look ok more or less, I have been thinking if change the change from valac-0.18 to valac without a minimum version requirement in unity-lens-music
<didrocks> sil2100: well, that's fine in our case I think, we are not going to downgrade. But nice catch :)
<didrocks> sil2100: good for me as well, please publish :)
<didrocks> sil2100: then, you are going to publish raring? I'm going to do some exercice, do you want to try one right now?
<didrocks> so that we can see it if it lands successfully in the staging sru ppa?
<sil2100> didrocks: I published the misc stack before lunch, let's see if it worked
<sil2100> didrocks: what was the SRU PPA url?
<didrocks> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/sru-staging
<sil2100> g-c-c-u is there \o/
<didrocks> let's see in raring UNAPPROVED
<didrocks> sil2100: there as well \o/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<didrocks> sil2100: you can publish the rest I guess :)
<didrocks> Sync from SRU staging ppa, requested by Ubuntu Archive Robot
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, btw. what shuold I do with the webapps stack? Wait for Robert?
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I hope that we'll get some SRU team member syncing them this time ^ :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's wait for him
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;) Have a good exercise!
<didrocks> ok, so one last thing
<didrocks> now that indicators is published
<didrocks> I think there is the new libusermetrics package
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> let's new it!
<didrocks> and don :)
<didrocks> done*
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, will do!
<sil2100> \o/
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's some comments from mzanetti on the notifications branch, did you see? easy fixes, too
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/phablet-extras/unity-lens-mock-new-api/+merge/167721/comments/376979 ?
<pstolowski> Saviq: looking
<pstolowski> Saviq: right, updating
<Saviq> pstolowski, thanks
<Saviq> pstolowski, and didn't we want to rename it to unity-scope-mock already?
<Saviq> pstolowski, that can be handled later, though
<pstolowski> Saviq: you mentioned this as a possibility, so yeah, let's do it after we land
<Saviq> pstolowski, yup
<Saviq> pstolowski, notifications are almost ready, I hope we'll be able to merge this, too
<pstolowski> Saviq: that would be great :)
<Saviq> sil2100, new unity and libunity went into distro, did they? is that what the PS Jenkins Bot spam is about?
<sil2100> Saviq: it should be!
<Saviq> sil2100, awesomes!
<mhr3> didrocks, yey, latestsnapshot mps! are we going to have an update in S soon?
<Saviq> mhr3, sil2100 says so ↑ :)
<paulliu> Hi, google hangout today? Does anyone have the link?
<mhr3> wooo, should read at least a tiny bit of backlog next time :)
<sil2100> \o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: +#include <unity/SymbolExport.h>
<mzanetti> Saviq: does not compute
<Saviq> mzanetti, merge trunk
<Saviq> greyback, hangout
<greyback> yep almost there
<Saviq> mzanetti, compute, btw? ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, hangout
<mzanetti> Saviq: :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think its weird how bzr determines what to use if you jut type "bzr merge"
<Saviq> mzanetti, it remembers the first one you used
<mzanetti> it should always be origin imho
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then whatever you did with --remember
<sil2100> mlankhorst: hi!
<mlankhorst> g'day
<sil2100> mlankhorst: hm, were you the one responsible for getting the new X into S? Since I remember didrocks asked to poke someone when we finally release new version of Unity for S
<sil2100> To give a green light for the 'new X'
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> well x has been ready for a while now, just needs to be copied from the ppa, with the unity xinput patch applied
<sil2100> I need to poke Brandon what's the status of that
<sil2100> mhr3: did you look into that dbus issue with unity tests?
<mhr3> sil2100, ah, it's hanging again, let's me try to connect to the machine
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks! ;)
<mhr3> jibel, lxc-attach is hanging :/ any ideas what's up with that?
<mhall119> mfisch: ping me when you're around
<mfisch> mhall119: just finishing a call, give me a minute
<jibel> mhr3, as I said memory is exhausted, oom-killer in action
<jibel> [20537.549319] Memory cgroup out of memory: Kill process 4435 (pool) score 47 or sacrifice child
<jibel> [20537.549328] Killed process 7677 (sh) total-vm:2268kB, anon-rss:4kB, file-rss:4kB
<mhr3> jibel, oh, i thought the machine got restarted since then
<jibel> mhr3, I didn't you were working on it, but I can do it now if you wish
<jibel> mhr3, should i?
<mhr3> jibel, go ahead
<mhr3> jibel, and it already kicked me off when we were talking
<Cimi> mzanetti, moved to empty btw
<mzanetti> Cimi: good. do you actually agree with my concerns?
<mhr3> actually, i think my routing table got screwed up
<Cimi> mzanetti, well the API is a good point
<Cimi> mzanetti, still keeping background and thindivider in the basicmenu
<Cimi> mzanetti, because we need them for theming
<jibel> mhr3, done
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, please create a test a quick test application (fullscreen ListView) with around 100 of your items, and check if its still scrolling smoothly on the glaaxy nexus
<mzanetti> and then start adding/removing some dummy items in there and watch performance drop
<mzanetti> just to get a feeling where the limit of items is
<Cimi> mzanetti, once the sdk will give theming for listitems, all of that will be gone
<didrocks> mhr3: sil2100: it seems no tests were rerun since the machine rebooted, should I rerun it?
<dobey> where's the code that disables search on the 'home' [sic] lens in unity 8? does it require the "use libunity7" branch or something, to allow making scopes work again?
<mfisch> mhall119: okay here
<mhall119> mfisch: hey, I've not been able to compile your scope code
<mhall119> I get: gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-Wnounused-variable’
<mhall119> make: *** [openclipart.o] Error 1
<mfisch> mhall119: okay 1 sec
<mhall119> if I comment that out in the .pro file, I get:
<mhall119> In file included from openclipart.c:5:0:
<mhall119> /usr/include/unity/unity/unity.h:1613:26: note: expected ‘struct UnityAbstractScope *’ but argument is of type ‘int *’
<mfisch> mhall119: you're right
<mhall119>  UnityScopeDBusConnector* unity_scope_dbus_connector_new (UnityAbstractScope* scope);
<mhall119>                           ^
<mhall119> make: *** [openclipart.o] Error 1
<mfisch> mhall119: I see what I did wrong, I forgot to cleanup the old makefile
<mfisch> mhall119: I'll fix it
<mhall119> thanks
<mfisch> mhall119: it looks like dpm and mhr3 already fixed it for me
<mfisch> mhall119: lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials
<mfisch> dpm: thanks to you and mhr3_ for fixing my compile issue, I forgot to remove the makefile after adding that flag
<mhr3_> there was a problem with a flag? :)
<mfisch> mhr3_: yeah, I was missing a -
<mfisch> mhr3_: and thanks also for the other fixes ;)
<didrocks> mhr3_: sil2100: I would take your silence as a "yes" :p
<mfisch> mhr3_: I guess the activate function was not very useful
<dpm> mfisch, no worries, we've now got a working scope \o/ - there are only two things that might need polishing: the installation of the .service file and the two fixmes you noted down (i.e. getting the icon to load and getting metadata). I'm not sure if the icon is that important, but if I look into the .service file installation, do you think you could look into adding that metadata?
<mfisch> dpm: yeah, I can do that
<didrocks> mterry: FYI, libusermetrics NEWed
<mhr3_> didrocks, you asked something? sorry had little network trouble
<mterry> didrocks, thanks!  I noticed it was in proposed
<didrocks> mhr3_: no worry, just to ask if I should relaunch the tests
<dpm> mfisch, perfect.
<didrocks> mhr3_: I just did
<didrocks> mterry: yw :)
<mfisch> dpm: I assume the metadata is like what's used for music and what not, extra info basically?
<mhr3_> didrocks, cool, yes pls, thanks :)
<didrocks> mhr3_: so 1h15 for now to check how it goes
<dpm> mfisch, yeah, that's my understanding from reading davidcalle's original python tutorial, but mhr3_ can probably better confirm
<davidcalle> dpm, fisch, metadata is for everything relevant that doesn't fit in existing model fields (comment, icon, etc), like author, publication date. To have them available in the preview.
<mhr3_> mfisch, yep, some masterscope define that all their children need to provide "isbn"; the other use case is for the scope to just attach whatever data it wants to the result, so it can be later used for generating a preview, or activation or something
<dpm> didrocks, we're publishing a scopes tutorial on d.u.c., which requires this branch to land on the distro (https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/simple-scope) - mhr3_ thought he saw one of the distro build bots or whatever gets it into saucy processing it. Do you know more or less when this will be available in the archive?
<dobey> where's the code that disables search on the 'home' [sic] lens in unity 8? does it require the "use libunity7" branch or something, to allow making scopes work again?
<mhr3_> greyback, guess you'll know ^
<dpm> davidcalle, btw, here's your tutorial code ported to C -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-tutorials-dev/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/trunk/files/head:/unity-scopes/openclipart/ :-)
<greyback> mhr3_: which question? dobey's?
<davidcalle> dpm, fantastic! :)
<mhr3_> greyback, yep
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, all thanks to mfisch and mhr3_ :)
<didrocks> dpm: it should have just landed :)
<greyback> Saviq: can you answer dobey's question? I've not followed the libunity story at all
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you need help (or want me to handle one of the comments to parallelize) with the fixes to notifications, let me know
<didrocks> dpm: hum, weird, I don't see it
<mhall119> mfisch: still having a problem
<mhall119> openclipart.c:82:5: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘unity_simple_scope_set_category_set’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration] unity_simple_scope_set_category_set(scope,cats); ^
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/7.0.4daily13.06.19-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> make: *** [openclipart.o] Error 1
<didrocks> dpm: it's not listed in the changelog, but it's in
<Saviq> dobey, we didn't enable search in Home simply because it's not yet doing the right thing
<dpm> mhall119, we've moved the branch and it should have those warnings fixed
<dpm> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-tutorials-dev/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/trunk/files/head:/unity-scopes/openclipart/
<mhall119> dpm: that's from a clean branch of openclipart.c:82:5: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘unity_simple_scope_set_category_set’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration] unity_simple_scope_set_category_set(scope,cats); ^
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<mhall119> lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials
<mhall119> make: *** [openclipart.o] Error 1
<Saviq> dobey, i.e. it's actually taking results from other scopes at the moment (or has them hardcoded)
<dpm> mhall119, weird, I'm not getting any warnings
<Saviq> dobey, after we move to smart scopes (today)
<mfisch> mhall119: you need mhr3_'s latest libunity
<mfisch> dpm: thats the error you get with the old libunity
<dpm> ah, gotcha
<Saviq> dobey, we'll move to using mock scopes for those (and enable search in Home)
<Saviq> dobey, and then gradually replace with real scope backends
<mfisch> mhall119: I can post debs for you, but I don't know if it will cause issues
<dobey> Saviq: will it actually be enabled today?
<didrocks> dpm: ah, it's listed in the changelog, I thought mhr3_ was writing it, it's james :)
<mhall119> mfisch: where did you get it from?
<mfisch> mhall119: I build it
<dpm> mhall119, mfisch, from what didrocks is saying, the new libunity package with those changes already landed in the archive ^^
<mfisch> mhall119: apt-get upgrade
<Saviq> dobey, the search in Home? no, and not for some time yet, we need some changes across the stack to be able to go away from some hardcoded stuff in unity8
<Saviq> dobey, but the switch to smart scopes - yes
<dobey> Saviq: ok, then where is the code so that i can enable it in a local branch?
<Saviq> dobey, DashHome.qml
<greyback> mzanetti: platform-api, see android/hybris/default_application_manager.cpp. The process stop/continue is built into the focus handling code, so you'll need to patch out the kill() calls
<Saviq> dobey, compare it to GenericLensView.qml (or GenericScopeView.qml from https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity/phablet-new-libunity/+merge/167717)
<dobey> Saviq: so i roughly have to copy/paste some code from eg DashApps.qml over?
<Saviq> dobey, yeah
<mzanetti> greyback: awesome. thanks a bunch
<dobey> ok, thanks
<Saviq> dobey, just grep -i for search in there :)
<dobey> yep, just did that
<Saviq> dobey, or, if you want to get real home scope/lens results
<Saviq> dobey, tweak LensDelegateMapper.qml
<Saviq> dobey, so that Home doesn't get any special treatment
<dobey> Saviq: i just want to be able to be at a point where i can actually start working on this stuff for 14.04 scopes that i'm supposed to start working on, so we can get the user research done on it :)
<dobey> i can do fake results if i have to
<Saviq> dobey, it's going to be much simpler after we've landed the smart scopes support today
<dpm> davidcalle, one thing we noticed is that since we're shipping the openclipart scope by default, app developers will need to remove the existing scope to test the one in the tutorial. I was wondering if you had any suggestion for another service we could use instead of openclipart.org, which we could just swap easily in the code
<dpm> mfisch, ^
<mfisch> lol on easily swap in the code
<dpm> :-)
<mfisch> dpm: I dont see a new unity update on saucy
<davidcalle> dpm, hmm... let me check.
<dpm> mfisch, I think if it's not easy to swap we can live with getting them to remove the current scope for the tutorial purposes, but on the next update of the tutorial we should make it easier for folks and they shouldn't be messing around with the system
<Saviq> mzanetti: could you do second eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/+merge/167733 ?
<dpm> I just hadn't realized that we were shipping openclipart until this morning when mhr3_ mentioned it to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's scary initially (over 5k lines), but it's actually mostly s/lens/scope/g
<mfisch> dpm: if davidcalle has another idea, I can switch us over, but then I probably wont finish Metadata today
<Saviq> mzanetti, and a lot of red for removing People
<mhr3_> dpm, the scope is 40% of the whole thing, and the rest is just rss parsing, so... yea swapping out what it talks to is the bigger part of it :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it's too late / big for you for today, just say so
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise here's how to get it on the device http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5766051/
<dpm> mfisch, I think metadata is more interesting to get in, so let's hear if davidcalle has got any suggestion, and if it's not a trivial swap (i.e. modifying the RSS processing) we can leave using something else than openclipart for another iteration of the tutorial
<mfisch> dpm: the RSS processing is 75% direct from mrss and 25% a bit of a pain, although it will be much faster this time
<mhall119> mfisch: dpm: that fixed it, thanks!
<dpm> mhall119, cool, thanks for testing!
<davidcalle> dpm, mfisch, no trivial swap suggestion (the closest RSS searchable feed I can think of right now are deviantart and googlenews and we ship both).
<mhall119> davidcalle: will your little GUI client for seeing scope search results work on the new scopes API?
<dpm> mhall119, it does, that's how we've been debugging it :)
<dpm> mfisch, ok, in light of that comment ^, let's leave it as openclipart for now
<mhall119> dpm: where can I get that gui client now?
<dpm> mhall119, it's the libunity-tool binary, which comes from the libunity-tools package. I had it installed already, so perhaps you might not even need to install anything
<mhall119> ah, yes, I have it, thanks
<dpm> you can just run it as `libunity-tool -g` and if the scope is running, you should be able to pick it up from the drop down menu
<mhall119> looking good
<mhall119> so what's next to do, write the tutorial around this code?
<mzanetti> Saviq: done with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/launcher/+merge/167586/
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mfisch> mhr3_: you said I needed to define a schema for metadata, correct?
<mhr3_> mfisch, yep http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/libunity7/unity/Unity.Schema.add_field.html
<mfisch> mhr3_: ah a programmtaic schema, not a schema file
<Saviq> mzanetti, and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.update-pot/+merge/170380
<mhr3_> mfisch, right, you should define the schema in the .scope file too though
<mfisch> mhr3_: you saw my comment that the category icon didn't appear to work, any ideas?
<mfisch> mhr3_: ok, will do
<mhr3_> mfisch, but if you're defining only optional fields it's not "required"
<mhr3_> mfisch, probably just wrong name
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, your turn! let's try to look at this new component, mind giving me back the link with the rationale? :)
<didrocks> Saviq: and if the upstream merger is wired?
<mhr3_> mfisch, also i'm not sure how you tested it
<mfisch> mhr3_: just ran my scope and didn't see the right icon
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, it's wired (mmrazik said to look in phablet/shell.cfg)
<mfisch> mhr3_: for the schema file, do we have an existing scope that uses one in the .scope file?
<mhr3_> mfisch, if you added it as a top level scope and tried from home scope, you need a CategoryIcon= field in the .scope file iirc
<Saviq> didrocks, and it's the notification backend that's used by unity8 to receive notifications from apps
<mfisch> mhr3_: ah, thats probably it
<mhr3_> mfisch, but it's probably the former
<didrocks> Saviq: will apps dep on it?
<didrocks> or just unity8?
<Saviq> didrocks, no, just unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, it's actually the first component to have "Provides: unity-notifications-impl, unity-notifications-impl-1"
<didrocks> Saviq: so, it should be part of the unity8 stack, I guess?
<Saviq> didrocks, so if you can look at that and the corresponding packaging change in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phone-shell-integration-notifications/+merge/168715
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I'll give it a look and sanitize the packaging :)
<didrocks> now looking at the MP
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see my request ↑↑↑ there about the scopes MP?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... no, only the .pot updated
<mhr3_> Saviq, btw re the apps scope design doc, think we could go with category renderer = DYNAMIC, for the case where design says grid for < 10 results, carousel otherwise?
<didrocks> Saviq: this build-deps on a virtual package is interesting, quite rare :)
<Saviq> didrocks, in lp:unity-notifications? that's why you're looking at it, no? :)
<didrocks> Saviq: no, the MP :)
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phone-shell-integration-notifications/+merge/168715
<Saviq> didrocks, is that build-dep?
<didrocks> yep:
<Saviq> didrocks, should be runtime...
<didrocks> +         qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin | unity-notifications-impl,
<didrocks>           qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin,
<didrocks>           qtubuntu,
<didrocks> +         unity-notifications-impl-1,
<didrocks> Saviq: my bad :p
 * didrocks takes some coffee and back apparently…
<Saviq> oh good
<MacSlow> Saviq, didrocks: read...
<didrocks> MacSlow: ignore me :p
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, but it needs to be APPS_DYNAMIC or something
<MacSlow> Saviq, another bit to fix in that brach ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, it's good
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<didrocks> MacSlow: a little fix would be nice: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phone-shell-integration-notifications/+merge/168715/comments/379331
<mhr3_> Saviq, right, i still want the category results type hint too
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah then yeah
<didrocks> MacSlow: just reorganizing the dep so that it's clear and close to the component providing it :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, ok
<Saviq> didrocks, so we're not anal about wrap-and-sort? :D
<didrocks> Saviq: no, I prefer logical ordering TBH ;)
<Saviq> mterry is ;d
<didrocks> like for build-deps:
<Saviq> fight!
<didrocks> - build system/gcc
<didrocks> - component build-deps
<didrocks> - test components
<Saviq> <Saviq> mzanetti: could you do second eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/+merge/167733 ?
<didrocks> Saviq: I'll just reject all NEW packages he will propose in the archive then! :p
<Saviq> <Saviq> mzanetti, it's scary initially (over 5k lines), but it's actually mostly s/lens/scope/g
<Saviq> <Saviq> mzanetti, and a lot of red for removing People
<mterry> Saviq, I am  :)
<Saviq> <Saviq> mzanetti, if it's too late / big for you for today, just say so
<Saviq>  mzanetti, otherwise here's how to get it on the device http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5766051/
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> there is one binary package
<didrocks> and an .install file?
<mterry> didrocks, pfft!  You have wrap-and-sort as one of the standard tasks in daily-release cleanup  :)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i've lost the hability to run ./run_on_device
<didrocks> mterry: there are the components ordering as well that should be on the wiki page! :p
<tsdgeos> it seems not to be running the build-deps
<tsdgeos> ./build: 65: ./build: cmake: not found
<tsdgeos> any idea why?
<didrocks> mterry: you didn't look at this package, right? (the unity-notifications)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try installing the unity8-build-deps-dep package
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and go for `apt-get -f install`
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the package is in ~phablet
<mterry> didrocks, no
<didrocks> mterry: ok good, I don't have to blame you then! ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, the only binary package has a different name than the source package
<seb128> mterry, hey, I pushed an updated unity-greeter logo, nicely spotted ;-)
<Saviq> didrocks, I think I've had issues with that without the .install file
<mterry> seb128, cool, will look at it again
 * Saviq tries
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, not a blocker, when you have one binary package, it's set at DESTDIR=
<seb128> mterry, is that known that make check segfaults somewhere in the xvfb-run command under bzr bd?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no such package is known to my phone
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm trying as well :)
<seb128> mterry, it doesn't segfault when I run it by hand though
<mterry> seb128, hrm...  no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a .deb file in ~phablet
<tsdgeos> ah
<mterry> seb128, yeah I usually run by hand or in chroot, not bd
<seb128> mterry, I will not bother debugging since it runs by hand, something in the tools...
<didrocks> Saviq: not a biggie but test/notificationtest.cpp doesn't have any copyright, is it ours?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes it is
<didrocks> Saviq: if so, no clear need to fix it, the global license and copyright applies
<Cimi> mzanetti, I created a bool 'playing' property for the mediaplayerMenu
<Cimi> when is false, I show play, pause otherwise
<didrocks> no COPYING file, fixing
<Cimi> (missing pause artwork)
<Saviq> didrocks, built fine without the .install file
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, confirmed here, I'm committing it
<didrocks> Saviq: will propose you a MP in the end with all the fixed
<mzanetti> Cimi: sounds fine on a first/simple tought
<didrocks> fixes*
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure where this component will go, but think a bit ahead. Will this be extended in the future? In that case I'd probably even define some sort of enum
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you say play and pause is all I need, the bool should be ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll add complexity if it's needed
<Cimi> at the moment I cannot think of something differnt
<Cimi> play/pause and signals
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure.
<mfisch> dpm / mhall119 pushed a fix for the category icon
<Saviq> mzanetti, you put a filter on me didn't you :P
<dpm> mfisch, cool thanks!
<mzanetti> no. I noted your messages
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: what I mean is with defining public API. once people are using your bool, you can't easily change it to an enum...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so no filter, just ignore? ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't know much about the .po changes :/
<Cimi> mzanetti, I see
<Cimi> mzanetti, cannot see other usages
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that just some script that runs, does the update, and you comitted that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's make -C builddir po/unity8.pot
<mzanetti> Cimi: fine with me... Just trying to help you understand my thoughts
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be ran every time we change translatables
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you think play/pause will be enough forever, keep the bool
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's as in the desktop... so maybe yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, the package is simple and I had few things to fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-notifications/packaging-fixes/+merge/170387
<Saviq> didrocks, on it
<didrocks> Saviq: are there any integration tests we can run?
<Saviq> didrocks, there's a set of regression tests there
<Saviq> didrocks, in examples
<didrocks> Saviq: are they autopilot tests?
<Saviq> didrocks, no, they're just .py scripts that push the notifications
<Saviq> didrocks, so there's work needed
<Saviq> didrocks, to make them real integration tests
<didrocks> Saviq: would be interesting to change them to autopilot tests (or just even triggered by them), do you think some people may jump on that?
<didrocks> yep :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, it's Satoris's project
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll let him know
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks! once my package changes merged, I'm happy to add it to daily release and NEW it right now *if* the autopilot tests are coming :)
<didrocks> and think about pinging us when they arrive so that we can run them :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, will do
<mfisch> dpm: after I add this metadata, I'll need to figure out where to free the hashtable that I'm using
<mfisch> dpm: we can always do a rev 1.1 of this demo if we find issues like this
<didrocks> fginther: mmrazik: mind having a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/move-unity-notifications/+merge/170389
<dpm> mfisch, ack. If you think it you might not be able to look at the metadata thing today, we can just drop it for this 1.0 version. The important thing is that we can get something working solidly for tomorrow.
<didrocks> as I'm not sure for the upstream merger :)
<mfisch> dpm: okay
<didrocks> Saviq: no global approval, is it on purpose?
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm community for that project...
<didrocks> oh :)
<Saviq> didrocks, just trying to sort it out
<Saviq> tedg, can I ask you to move lp:unity-notifications to lp:~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, indeed, the perms are wrong
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/unity-notifications/trunk
<Saviq> tedg, and add ~pspmteam to ~unity-api-team so that Jenkins can do stuff?
<didrocks> we can't even have the upstream merger with that ^
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> Saviq: one sec, I can do it (the move and renaming)
<Saviq> didrocks, oh cool
<Saviq> tedg, ignore
<didrocks> Saviq: let's put that under the ~unity-team umbrella?
<didrocks> or ~unity-api-team?
<Saviq> didrocks, ~unity-api-team, I think
<didrocks> fine by me :)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> I don't have this ~unity-api-team creds though
<didrocks> weird, it seems pspmteam isn't the owner of it?
<didrocks> (should be fixed)
<fginther> didrocks, otp, will look after a bit
<didrocks> yeah, ted is the owner
<didrocks> so, first step, getting that in line with others teams, making pspmteam the owner
<didrocks> and then, we can change trunk
<didrocks> Saviq: if things are not fixed before EOD, we can at least have it releasing tomorrow morning :)
<dednick> Saviq: the LightDM mock data providers don't seem to be working properly
<dednick> works with the demo, but doesnt change with different LD_LIBRARY_PATH like it's supposed to.
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I pushed it to the PPA manually for now
<mzanetti> Saviq: removes all my beautiful people lens code =(
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a lot of my code there, too
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might come back yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, in one form or another
<Saviq> mzanetti, what people will miss most I think is the favorites in Home
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that will come back pretty quickly
<mzanetti> Saviq: hm... tbh I didn't use the home lens AT ALL so far
<mzanetti> Saviq: only people and apps lens
<mzanetti> but it hasn't been very functional either so far
<Saviq> mzanetti, the people lens was really a contacts app, not even reachable much quicker
<Saviq> bar the launch time
<didrocks> mhr3_: for how long are you still around? I can again tackling the tests
<didrocks> mhr3_: and hope for a blocking situation
<mhr3_> didrocks, i have a feeling this isn't working, having a script that could be run on the hanging system (or even non hanging before the timeout kills it) might be better idea
<mhr3_> the question is what to put in the script
<didrocks> mhr3_: yeah, I have no idea TBH :/
<fginther> didrocks, regarding move-unity-notifications... You mention head/misc in your MP comments, but unity-notifications was added to head/mir.cfg.  Was that intentional?
<didrocks> fginther: typo for mir :p
<mhr3_> didrocks, free, ps aux, and a bunch of dbus calls comes to mind
<mhr3_> other than that... guess we'd know after we'd get the first results :)
<didrocks> mhr3_: I propose that we redo the same tomorrow, just in case we can trick it
<mhr3_> didrocks, sure, i'll try to prepare such script anyway, will be useful for me either way
<didrocks> mhr3_: yep :)
<fginther> sergiusens, can you review (for phablet-land change): https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/move-unity-notifications/+merge/170389 ?
<didrocks> fginther: I think the goal is to remove the dput in the ppa, it was just a today's workaround, time to review and fix the package (anyway, there is still the team perm issue to fix)
<didrocks> fginther: fixed, I think we don't need to wait on sergiusens (on holidays) as this will be pushed to distro
<didrocks> fginther: so no need for the phablet-team ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, so is there a unity update coming to S today?
<didrocks> Saviq: as promissed, it's in :)
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<Saviq> didrocks, nice
<mterry> racarr, in your platform-api mir-with-packaging branch, you are installing the .so symlink for mirclient/mirserver in the library package instead of the -dev package, FYI
<mfisch> mhr3_: you still around?
<mhr3_> mfisch, yea
<mfisch> mhr3_: the metadata is just a glib hashtable right?
<mhr3_> mfisch, right, keys are string, values GVariants
<mfisch> mhr3_: ah, I had string/string which is probably the issue
<mfisch> Gvariant, my old nemesis, we meet again
<mhr3_> mfisch, re mem management there, in C this should work:
<mhr3_> GHashTable *dict = g_hash_table_new (g_str_hash, g_str_equal); g_hash_table_insert (dict, "extra-field", g_variant_new_string ("foo")); result.metadata = dict; ..add_result (..., &result); g_hash_table_unref (dict);
<mfisch> so I can unref it before returning the results?
<mfisch> does unity make a copy?
<mhr3_> yep
<mfisch> or wait the unref just tells glib to deal with it
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> thanks
<mfisch> I have the code done, need to test real quick
<mhr3_> mfisch, my primary point though was the floatingness of GVariant
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> I used them a lot in powerd last month
<mhr3_> yea, they're "fun"
<mhr3_> took me about a year to learn all the nooks and crannies of the mem management with them
<mfisch> as you can see I get random tasks like this one and I always learn new stuff
<mhr3_> floatingness is an awesome concept that just makes everything complicated while pretending to make it easy :P
<seb128> mterry, hey again, unity-greeter is not on daily landing right? should I just make dist a tarball and upload that version with the new logo?
<mterry> racarr, and mirclient is missing mir_egl_mesa_display_is_valid symbol?
<racarr> mterry: Ugh riccm was mentioning this last night
<racarr> mterry: It's almot certainly not but something has gone wrong with our switched so names
<mterry> seb128, oh, I was going to release, doing distcheck now...
<seb128> mterry, less work for me? +1 :p
<racarr> mterry: First, can you make sure everything is update to date rom mir-team PPA? We had some issues with mesa
<mhr3_> mfisch, i noticed, ondra mentioned that you're mostly ufa guy
<mterry> racarr, I did
<mterry> racarr, libEGL.so is complaining about that missing symbol
<mterry> racarr, and it links to two mir libraries:
<mterry> 	libmirclient.so.0 => /usr/lib/libmirclient.so.0 (0x40176000)
<mterry> 	libmirprotobuf.so.0 => /usr/lib/libmirprotobuf.so.0 (0x404a8000)
<mfisch> mhr3_: our team is pretty random, I've done powerd, a thin client project, ufa, nexus7, checkbox tests
<mfisch> mhr3_: we're the A Team, when work needs to be done, we're there ;)
<mterry> racarr, of which I have 0.0.3bzr748saucy0 and 0.0.4bzr757saucy0 respectively
<racarr> mterry: Oh this is interesting...
<mfisch> mhr3_: okay, its not complaining anymore with the gvariant
<racarr> mterry: Ok the problem is we are using
<racarr> mesa to build things, I guess because it's hard to link against android gl from the build environment
<racarr> but mesa isn't actually used on phone, and in particular
<mhr3_> mfisch, at least you're not bored with always the same thing ;)
<mfisch> mhr3_: never bored!
<racarr> mir isn't built with the mesa_display_is_valid stuff on PLATFORM=android
<mfisch> mhr3_: but I occassionally sign up for stuff like this and then stare at a blank C file and say "what was i thinking"
<racarr> So, Mesa rom the mir PPA links against mirclient and expects
<racarr> a mirclient compiled with the mesa stuff
<racarr> mterry: I think for now, you need to use
<racarr> the archive mesa on the phone
<mhr3_> mfisch, heh, isn't powerd in C as well?
<mfisch> mhr3_: yeah, it was C++ but we killed that ;)
<mterry> racarr, will try
<racarr> mterry: It's amazing what the morning does
<racarr> ricmm mentioned this to me last night at like 11:30pm my time
<racarr> and my memory of it is like "huh, symbols, what?"
<mterry> racarr, seems to have worked
<mterry> racarr, mind if I modify your sketchpad instructions to just use debuild on the packaging branches?
<mterry> manually installing seems odd
<racarr> mterry: No please do
<mterry> racarr, building your qtubuntu branch, I get: /home/phablet/tmp/qtu-pack/src/modules/application/application_manager.cc:280: undefined reference to `ubuntu_ui_install_task_controller'
<racarr> mterry: Woah that sound unfamiliar
<racarr> mterry: Anyway, you can build from
<racarr> src/platforms
<racarr> and just qmake "CONFIG+=mirclient" "CONFIG+=mirserver" there
<racarr> mterry: Though...it should build. that should be in your hybris
<racarr> app API and it should
<racarr> link against that
<mterry> that's a hybris thing?  OK, let me see why it can't find it
<racarr> yeah, it's from the hybris libubuntu_application_api
<racarr> just ubuntu_application_api that is (mirclient andmirserver have suffixes)
<racarr> the applictaion module doesn't work yet on mir but you should be able to either build from src/platforms or just build it against your hybris app API (tested this on the phone last night)
<mterry> racarr, libhybris 0.1.0+git20130606+c5d897a-0ubuntu2 in saucy doesn't have ubuntu_ui_install_task_controller in its source
<racarr> oh you probably want CONFIG+=hybris too for qtubuntu
<racarr> mterry: ok...maybe something happened when platform-api landed
<racarr> and no one told me XD
<racarr> let me look at what i going on
<racarr> mterry: Oh sorry, it's not in
<racarr> libhybris its in
<racarr> oh my god network latency
<racarr> mterry: it's in, platform-api
<racarr> but I meant, it's only in the
<racarr> hybris backend for platform API
<racarr> i.e. libubuntu_application_api.so
<racarr> which should be what the application module is linking against
<racarr> maybe when you built platform-API you didnt update the hybris one and something is out of sync?
<racarr>  I dont know the history of this unction
<mterry> racarr, I'll investigate
<mterry> racarr, ubuntu_ui_install_task_controller is also not in your platform-api packaging branch anywhere
<racarr> mterry: agh sorry packaging branch needed a
<racarr> trunk merge
<racarr> hould have r128 now
 * mterry rubs hands in anticipation of build finishing
<racarr> :)
<mterry> racarr, hmm, this now lost the mirclient and mirserver packages?
<racarr> mterry: Did you purge the ppa?
<racarr> or do they depend on mesa mistakenly...
<mterry> racarr, no, your updated platform-api packaging branch no longer builds mir packages
<mterry> racarr, it looks more like trunk
<racarr> err
<racarr> mterry: Grr, XD
<racarr> sorry
<racarr> I am trying to do two things at once which never goes well
<mterry> :)
<racarr> mterry: Ok, if you pull again (still r128, there is an overwrite)
<racarr> it should be better
<racarr> my phone is currently tied up in building other things XD
<mterry> I'll be your test :)
<mterry> racarr, again, not sure if you saw my message before, but your platform-api branch should move the bare .so symlinks for mirclient/mirserver to the -dev package
<racarr> mterry: What's the pattern to do that?
<racarr> I don't really have much experience at all making packages
<mterry> racarr, switch the library packages to "...so.*" instead of "...so*"
<mterry> racarr, and make the -dev.install package be something like "..._api*.so"
<racarr> why _api* instead of *?
<mfisch> mhall119: ping
<mterry> that is, make sure that the library packages have a dot after the so and the dev accepts all bare so symlinks
<mterry> racarr, you could do * too.  I thought you already had _api.so (I was just inserting a *)
<mterry> racarr, the important thing is that the ending is just ".so"
<racarr> mterry: Ok! thanks, will fix it up soon
<mhall119> mfisch: pong
<mterry> ok, that built, now building qtubuntu against it
<mfisch> mhall119: is dpm going to write the guide tomorrow?
<racarr> huzzah
<mfisch> I geuss dpm might still be here actually
<mhall119> mfisch: the tutorial?
<mfisch> yeah
<dpm> mfisch, yes and yes
<mfisch> dpm: I have all the theory down on the metadata, it's just segfaulting inside unity now
<dpm> mfisch, oops
<mfisch> bet I know why too
<mfisch> err hope i mean
<dpm> mfisch, I've pushed a couple of changes to the .pro file. Now you should be able to run 'sudo make install' to install the scope and test it in the dash 'make uninstall' should work too
<mfisch> dpm: cool
<mfisch> dpm: is mhall119 testing changes as they land?
<dpm> mfisch, I think it's best if you ping him whenever there are changes to test
<mterry> racarr, yeah that did the trick for qtubuntu
<mhall119> mfisch: I'll test whenever you tell me to
<mfisch> dpm: anyone here currently who could assist with this segfault? it's inside libunity
<racarr> mterry: hurrah!
<mfisch> mhall119: maybe test dpm's install stuff and make sure the category icon is working, I hope to have the metadata changes today and i'll let you know then
<racarr> Sorry it's such a mess atm :( it should be in parallel CI in a day or two
<mhall119> mfisch: ok
<mterry> racarr, hmm, now running unity isn't working.  Just exits with 1.  What package provides mir_demo_server?
<mterry> I don't seem to have it
<racarr> mterry: mir-demos, but you don't need it
<racarr> unity itself is the server binary
<racarr> you should be able to run unity like
<dpm> mfisch, I don't know if there's anyone who can help, it might be worth asking, though. mhr3 and pstolowski have already EOD'd
<racarr>  ./run -i -m -f
<dpm> anyone able to help mfisch with a scope that's segfaulting in unity?
<mterry> racarr, well, I'm on device, so I'm not using -f.  But -i -m just returns with status 1
<racarr> mterry: No you need -f or it will try and load
<racarr> the old application manager plugin
<racarr> and segfault I think
<mterry> racarr, well, same result either way
<mfisch> dpm: let me email them
<racarr> mterry: Ok, so probably the script is hiding whatever is happening so
<racarr> mterry: Can you
<racarr> export QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/builddir/tests/mocks:$PWD/builddir/plugins
<racarr> for -f
<mterry> racarr, says fd/0 no such file or directory on device
<mterry> or rather /proc/.../fd/0
<racarr> and export
<racarr> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver
<racarr> then just try running qml-phone-shell
<racarr> ?
<mterry> ok, will try
<mterry> segfault
<racarr> mterry: bt?
 * mterry installs gdb
<racarr> mterry: Are you having fun yet
<racarr> ;)
<mterry> racarr, corrupted stack in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-common.so.1...
<mhall119> mfisch: which install stuff did you want me to test?
<mfisch> mhall119: <dpm> mfisch, I've pushed a couple of changes to the .pro file. Now you should be able to run 'sudo make install' to install the scope and test it in the dash 'make uninstall' should work too
<mhall119> ah, ok
<racarr> mterry: No symbols?
<mterry> racarr, nope, stack is bogus
<racarr> mterry: Hmm the only time I saw something like that was
<racarr> when it was trying to load the real app manager plugin
<mhall119> mfisch: do I need to restart unity still for it to show up?
<racarr> mterry: Oh are you running it as root?
<racarr> mterry: Is surface flinger stopped?
<mterry> racarr, as root, with surface flinger stopped.  let me double confirm sf is stopped
<racarr> it loves to come back XD
<dpm> mhall119, pkill -f unity-scope-home should do
<racarr> I had to move the binary, ogra knows some incantation for stopping it from starting
<mterry> racarr, yar, stopped, as root
<mterry> racarr, oh
<mterry> racarr, I thought just running 'stop' outside of chroot was enough
<dpm> mfisch, where can the icon be seen? If the openclipart scope is a child of the graphics master scope, the openclipart scope will be shown as a filter in the home scope, right? At least that's what mhr3 mentioned, and I couldn't see the icon anywhere while I was testing from the dash
<racarr> mterry: Oh wait are you on non flipped?
<mterry> racarr, uh, I'm on the default image.  So yes?
<racarr> oh hmm
<racarr> I haven't tested it on non flipped saucy phone
<mhall119> dpm: thanks
<mterry> oh whoops, didn't realize flipped was a req
<racarr> well
<racarr> I'm not ure
<racarr> why it would be
<racarr> but it's something!
<racarr> *thinks*
<mterry> racarr, I'd prefer to try other things if you can think of them to do, before re-flashing
<mterry> racarr, is there a good way to get a log from qml-phone-shell?
<racarr> mterry: not a great log! besides anything it prints when you run it
<mterry> racarr, also, you haven't merged your unity branch from trunk for a while, if we're still using the binary name qml-phone-shell.  :)
<racarr> mterry: First, let's just rule out one big
<racarr> bit
<racarr> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_android.html
<racarr> and make sure mir itself runs
<racarr> wiith some demos
<mterry> fair
<racarr> mterry: No...it needs a merge :( I tried to do it yesterday
<racarr> but they deleted
<racarr> their history
<racarr> so I have to manually apply it all
<racarr> and I need to find time to do so
<mterry> racarr, ah yeah, you haven't rebased on 8.0
<racarr> you are using lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet-integrate-mir right?
<mterry> racarr, mir_demo_server segfaults
<racarr> not phablet-tuesday (dead)
<mterry> correct
<racarr> oh.
<racarr> ok that's helpful to know
<racarr> can we make sure there are debug symbols for mir then see
<racarr> if we can get anything out of the stack trace
<racarr> which device?
<mterry> k, nexus7
<racarr> oh
<racarr> um
<racarr> I'm not sure the nexus 7 works :(
<mterry> racarr, guh
<racarr> there have always been hybris issues
<racarr> I think there was some hope that the new
<mterry> racarr, I thought that had been resolved
<racarr> hybris upstream might fix it but I'm
<racarr> well
<racarr> that's what I am trying to
<racarr> discover...:)
<mterry> racarr, saucy has relatively recent libhybris
<racarr> lets get a BT
<racarr> mm
<racarr> but, I tried backporting an upstream libhybris myelf a month or so ago
<racarr> and also ran in to crashes
<racarr> so I am not sure if it really fixes it
<racarr> (it's also possible that I screwed that process up and it does fix it)
<mterry> racarr, OK, let me enable dbgsym packages and get the one for mir-demos
<racarr> Thanks :)
<racarr> ill start updating my nexus 7 to saucy
<mterry> racarr, an upstream libhybris a month ago didn't have a patch we needed for nexus7
<racarr> just for more data points
<racarr> mterry: Well, I pulled from this branch
<mfisch> dpm: let me post a pic
<mterry> racarr, so not saying there aren't other problems, but that a month ago wasn't sufficient either
<racarr> that some guy had that was supposed to have
<racarr> the fixes.
<racarr> about
<mterry> racarr, ah ok.  pull49 or some such
<racarr> shared memory mutexes? or some such
<mterry> yup
<mfisch> dpm: see the little tiny icon by the word Openclipart?  http://imgur.com/3c9fMdW
<mterry> racarr, I pulled that and got mir working for a whole day
<racarr> oh
<racarr> good work XD
<mterry> racarr, but then I did a system update on the machine and it stopped working, even with the hybris fix
<mterry> racarr, never figured it out
<mterry> racarr, but there was one brief shining moment
<dpm> mfisch, ah, yeah, I can see it now, thanks for the clarification!
<racarr> mterry: ...and then...ITS GONE
<mfisch> charles: ping
<dpm> mfisch, regarding the metadata, mhr3__ mentioned something about creating a schema for it when defining the scope. I'm not sure if that helps with your segfault, but I thought I'd mention it
<mhr3__> mfisch, you shouldn't g_variant_unref
<mhr3__> mfisch, oh, i see the bug
<mfisch> dpm: I added the schema, and it didnt help
<mfisch> mhr3__: perfect
<mterry> racarr, guh, ddebs don't seem to be enabled for ports?  I'll rebuild mir myself I guess
<dpm> ok, it seems mhr3__ comes to the rescue :)
<mfisch> mhr3__: I had the unref commented out as an experiment
<mfisch> I'll trade a memleak for functionality anyday! ;)
<racarr> mterry: Ok.
<mhr3__> mfisch, as a workaround for the crash, you'll need to ref_sink the info hint and unref it after add_info_hint()
<racarr> cmake -DBoost_COMPILER=-gcc -DMIR_PLATFORM=android ..
<racarr> should be all you need
<mfisch> mhr3__: okay, is the underlying issue in libunity?
<mhr3__> yea
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> mhr3__: dont unref the gvariant in all cases or only when I use the new_hint_with_variant?
<mhr3__> mfisch, the one you get from hash_table_lookup
<mfisch> ok
<mhr3__> mfisch, just for you - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/floating-fixes/+merge/170421
<mfisch> mhr3__: I have metadata, yay
<mfisch> mhr3__: okay, I'll try that too, in a minute
<mhr3__> mfisch, with that you won't need the ref_sink workaround
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> will it land before this demo code gets released?
<mhr3> mfisch, not overly likely
<mhr3> mfisch, but if you approve it after you try it, you'll help it :)
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> mhr3: building it now
<mfisch> dpm-afk/ mhr3 : http://i.imgur.com/0qnoCTl.png
<mhr3> coolio
<mfisch> mhr3: when I try your fix, I no longer segfault, but when I comment out my ref/unref lines, I dont get a preview image
<mfisch> I built on the old branch though, let me pull a clean libunity
<mhr3> mfisch, ehm, nothing change re images though
<mhr3> changed*
<mfisch> let me repro and make sure its not some odd network issue
<mfisch> hmm it failed this time too
<mfisch> mhr3: well its not your fault anyway
<mfisch> "Unable to load icon <url> at size -1x-1: The name :1.84 was not provided by any service files.
<mfisch> probably my slow vm
<mhr3> hm, good ol gvfsd-http crashing
<mfisch> i'll stick that in my nmfp bucket
<mhr3> nmfp?
<mfisch> not my, uh fine, problem
<mhr3> :)
<mfisch> or whatever f word you feel like using ;0
<mfisch> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> mfisch: pong
<mfisch> mhall119: can you search for "dog" and see if you have issues getting the preview image to work?
<Saviq> mhr3, no way now to pass an argument to a scope ran by unity-scope-runner?
<mhr3> Saviq, oh right, we changed it
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, it took just one scope module previously, but now it takes whatever number of them
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, will need to redo the mock scope
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, sorry, forgot about mock using that
<mhall119> mfisch: works okay for me
<mhr3> Saviq, but ultimately we want the modules
<mfisch> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> any specific result that was giving you a problem?
<mfisch> mhall119: the 2nd one and 3rd one
<mfisch> the collie one
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I get it, will build mock modules then
<mhr3> Saviq, so theoretically the module should do some import magic to import the mock scope and them return the actual scope
<mhall119> mfisch: it's hard to see, being dark lines on a transparent background, but it's there
<mfisch> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<mfisch> mhr3: +1 on your fix, will comment
<mfisch> mhall119: please pull the latest copy and see if the Hints are working
 * mhall119 bzr pulls
<mfisch> mhall119: probably should nuke the makefile and start clean
<mhall119> mfisch: works perfectly
<charles> mfisch: oh, I didn't see your ping earlier :(
<charles> mfisch: pong
<mfisch> charles: no worries, it was a bug in libunity, I was going to ask a scope question
<mhall119> mfisch: do we not have constants for the category types?
<mfisch> mhall119: what do you mean?
<mhall119> line 32 of the .c file:         scope_result.category = 0;
<mfisch> mhall119: let me chekc the .h file
<mfisch> mhall119: yeah I see some, let me try
<olli_> hey Saviq, man you are still around...
<mfisch> mhall119: okay, this worked for me, change the 0 to UNITY_CATEGORY_TYPE_NONE and see if that works for you
<Saviq> olli_, yes, notifications landed, fixing the mock scopes to land
<olli_> poor you, chance for me to bug you about scopes, notification and the universe
<olli_> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> olli_, it's the last remaining issue
<mhall119> mfisch: yup, that works
<mfisch> okay, I'll commit
<mfisch> mhall119: he can we G+ for a few mins?
<mhall119> sure
<mhr3> mfisch, eek, no
<mfisch> mhr3: context?
<mhr3> mfisch, the category ids match index of the respective category in the CategorySet
<mhr3> ideally Category would have an .id prop that would be set once you category_set_add() it, but it's not there
<mhr3> mfisch, bottom line, define your own enum
<mfisch> okay, so 0 is fine then
<mhr3> or that, yes
<mfisch> mhall119: okay, now re-pull it all and see if you have a Creation Date and Author line in the preview plz
<mhall119> mfisch: looks good, I see the meta data
<mfisch> Thanks mhall119
<mhall119> mfisch: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3uwy5j/
<dobey> where does Unity.Notifications come from in qml?
<mhall119> dobey: where are you seeing it?
<mhr3> dobey, that got merged a couple of hours ago
<mhr3> you like bleeding edge, don't you? :)
<dobey> mhall119: i'm trying to run lp:unity/8.0 and it's complaining about that now
<dobey> mhr3: no, everything about this is a complete pain. :(
<mhr3> dobey, you came to the game at very bad point
<dobey> well it's not just the sudden breakage due to a new thing that is causing pain
<Saviq> dobey, ppa:phablet-team/desktop-deps
<Saviq> dobey, qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<Saviq> dobey, sorry we didn't update the build scripts yet
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-20
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Robert fixed the webapps stack yesterday, but as there is a lot of packaging changes, well, I'll have to ask you to ACK them ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: I browsed them through yesterday and mostly they look so fine, although it's easy to miss something with 20 diffs
<sil2100> They're usually standard packaging changes
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! sure, having a look :)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, I'm building the mir stack right now for the unity-notification new component and will publish it
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, it's in mir?
<sil2100> didrocks: is it tightly bound with the MIR server?
<didrocks> sil2100: as there is no API/ABI stability between all unity8 components, I think it's easier for now to put everything in the mir stack
<MacSlow> Saviq, hey there
<sil2100> Makes some sense, yes
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 from me on the webapps (reviewed them all), I'll have to NEW some, I pulled the configuration on the archive admin side
<didrocks> Saviq: unity-notifications NEWed in universe, under dailies now (without the integration tests running though)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Publishing!
<didrocks> sil2100: once that done, tell me if we should reenable the indicator-clients
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/indicators-client_enable/+merge/170105
<sil2100> didrocks: let's do that - let me just check that chewie thing
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you already did see the numerous FTBFS, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, at first glance it looked like the usual issue with slow machines and any <-> all
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, proposed stroke :( see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t05:49
<didrocks> sil2100: if we kind of see that again, we'll remove it I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: so rebuilding in the ppa the failures and relaunching the stacks with "foo", right?
<sil2100> didrocks: no other sane choice!
<sil2100> Doing
<didrocks> sil2100: unfortunately… :/
<sil2100> didrocks: huh, actually I see that libusermetrics just failed normally! Symbols problem (as we already noticed yesterday)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think it would be much less troublesome to have the symbols file removed for this lib
<sil2100> didrocks: will poke Pete again once he's up
<didrocks> sil2100: depends, it passed once, so it means that it doesn't change depending on the archs, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: so it just means that the ABI changed and it wasn't updated, right?
<didrocks> (as it should have been updated)
<sil2100> True, just hope it won't change with the toolchain change or something
<sil2100> I'm always weary when I see those mangled symbols, there's not much guarantee on those ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's try and get upstream to update it
<didrocks> sil2100: if we see there are too much changes and they don't garantee their ABI, we can remove it for now
<sil2100> k
<sil2100> Not sure if it makes sense to re-run the indicators stack with this not fixed - I'll prepare a merge for modifying those symbols for upstream to review
<sil2100> So that it's faster once pete pops up
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed! just ensure you are making him aware of the change so that this doesn't happen everyday. Would be nice to know also why the upstream merger didn't block him first? (if it was a direct push to trunk, that should cease)
<sil2100> hm, true
<sil2100> Let me ask QA about that
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> I just tried using bzr lp-propose on my system
<sil2100> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v9.0 to v9.2 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v10.0
<sil2100> -_-
<sil2100> from PyKDE4.kdeui import KWallet
<pstolowski> heyas, for everyone who flashed their phone with latest image and lost everything but apps in the dash - the culprit is new stack that just landed, and I forgot about two new dependencies. for now you need to apt-get unity-scope-home demo-assets-scopes and reboot. in the meantime I'll fix the deps
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why does build -s still branch hud and unity, doesn't the saucy ones work for us?
<tsdgeos> and we need for HW for running qmluitests
<tsdgeos> the queue is empty and my job has been waiting for 5min already
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/778466/ ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: installing unity-scope-home wants to kill unity-lens-shopping on the desktop, is that ok?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: are you on R? it's ok, shoppins lens is gone
<tsdgeos> i'm on saucy
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: ok, anyway, that's fine
<pstolowski> sil2100: ping
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: been waiting for 20 minutes for "next available executor on ps-saucy-server-amd64-1", is that normal?
<pstolowski> didrocks: : do you know if recommended packages are installed on the phablet image? it's seems they aren't judging from the missing home scope?
<didrocks> pstolowski: I heard they disabled the recommends installation by default
<pstolowski> didrocks: in that case I'll move it to required
<didrocks> pstolowski: no, please don't
<didrocks> pstolowski: they should fix their image
<didrocks> or list the scopes themselves
<didrocks> but we don't want to force people to have them installed them
<didrocks> so recommends is the right relation
<pstolowski> didrocks: and what about demo-assets-scopes?
<didrocks> pstolowski: hum, is that needed for all images?
<didrocks> pstolowski: if it's not, they should just be directly listed in their seed
<pstolowski> didrocks: demo-assets-music and demo-assets-videos provides the scopes already and they are installed; demo-assets-scopes provides just a gsettings schema override and it's needed for them
<mhr3> pstolowski, theoretically it's not needed, you could just as well change the schema yourself
<pstolowski> didrocks: ok, I see, it seems in both cases it needs to be handled by their seed, as demo-assets-scopes depends on demo-assets-music and demo-assets-videos
<didrocks> pstolowski: yeah, so directly in their seed
<pstolowski> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> pstolowski: like for the netbook edition image at the time, this is how we list the delta
<didrocks> pstolowski: yw :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: do you know who is the right person to ping for this?
<didrocks> pstolowski: thanks for asking before modifying :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: I guess sergiusens, ogra or rsalveti
<didrocks> (I think sergio is on holidays though)
<pstolowski> didrocks: cool, ta
<didrocks> yw :)
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: let me check
<mmrazik> but I fear it is :-/
<mmrazik> well.. it should not
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: which job?
<mmrazik> might be misconfiguration of the job
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: looks like the job wants a specific node and if something else is running there it doesn't pick up one of the others which are available
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: ah, i see, i just did a rebuild of my last job
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy
<tsdgeos> job #135
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: yeah... it requires that specific node which is not ok
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: but it might be there for purpose
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ^^
<mmrazik> mzanetti: do you know why unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy requires ps-saucy-server-amd64-1 node?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: is it because of the changes you are doing to the VMs?
<mmrazik> and which are not deployed to all of them?
<mzanetti> mmrazik: yes... I'm on it to prepare something to speed up tsdgeos
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: so its expected and fix is on the way
<mmrazik> srry for the inconvenience in the meantime :/
<mzanetti> mmrazik: just stumbled over this again: #mmrazik: adding libqt5quick5 libqt5qml5 to workaround some dependency issues
<mzanetti> mmrazik: can we get rid of this or is it still needed?
<pete-woods> guys, do I need to be on Saucy to build unity8 now? libunity is complaining about a lack of dee>=1.2.5
<mzanetti> pete-woods: not exactly sure if it should still work with raring
<mzanetti> pete-woods: we're all on saucy
<pete-woods> okay
<Saviq> morning
<pete-woods> guess I should upgrade then
<mzanetti> hey Saviq
 * Saviq flashes his phone and crosses his fingers
<pete-woods> mzanetti: thanks for the infos :)
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I think it can be removed
 * mzanetti whishes best luck to saviq :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's 2 packages you need, but looks ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any clue about http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/778466/ ?
<tsdgeos> desktop-wise
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<Saviq> from desktop-deps
<tsdgeos> grrrrrr
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh, we forgot to add the demo scopes to the image <facepalm>
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I've seen the mail from Pawel
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/desktop-deps/+packages contains no such plugin?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, /my bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was waiting for the old version to go away from there
<Saviq> and didn't copy it back from ppa:phablet-team
 * Saviq does now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-notifications/0.1.0daily13.06.20-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks! ↑
<Saviq> lol, /me loves the changelog
<seb128> Saviq, good work on getting those in the archive!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does that mean that should be on the regular archive?
 * tsdgeos has nothing either
<Saviq> seb128, next stop - unity8
<Saviq> seb128, about ↑↑
<Saviq> seb128, I didn't yet get the unity update from yesterday either...
<Saviq> seb128, using the global mirror
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping dude :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just grab the package and install manually in the mean time
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4729845
<seb128> Saviq, hum, that's weird ... dpkg -l | grep unity?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, daily13.06.07 for the most part
 * Saviq tries disabling apt-cacher-ng again
<mzanetti> Cimi: pong dude :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have an issue with tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, and I am confused :)
<mzanetti> so far nothing new :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, have a look at calendar and calendarmenu tests (cc Saviq )
<Cimi> mzanetti, ahahaha :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok, I'll have a look
<Cimi> mzanetti, so sometimes the date objects are undefined
<Cimi> the ones that arrive at the calendar component
<Cimi> I have a race
<nic-doffay> Saviq, had a chance to look at that branch yet?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not yet, got to sleep at 4am, making sure the new stuff lands
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sheesh
<nic-doffay> You feeling ok today?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, nothing new ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, QWARN  : qmltestrunner::Calendar::test_maximumDate(row 0) file:///home/cimi/Development/indicators-client/system-components/SystemComponents/SettingsComponents/Calendar/Calendar.qml:161: TypeError: Cannot call method 'getDate' of undefined
<Cimi> (which might be my bug...)
<Saviq> seb128, got the updates, not sure where it got stuck before (I tried disabling the cache yesterday, too)
<seb128> Saviq, ok, weird, it migrated to the archive yesterday, I got it around 6pm european time
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... can't reproduce here
<Cimi> mzanetti, can be a race in my calendar code
<tsdgeos> lol, there's somethig weird with the greeter slideme to the left animation
<Cimi> mzanetti, happens sometimes
<mzanetti> Cimi: you didn't push yet?
<tsdgeos> it's cool, but if you try to slide left after the hint has happened
<tsdgeos> it won't work :D
<Cimi> no no it has always been
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... noted... thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you describe it a bit more?
<mzanetti> Cimi: where should I look for it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have to run make testCalendar until I have the warning
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: your vm for debugging should be ready soon... Jenkins reverted it on half way so I had to start again
<tsdgeos> ok, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: I've ran them now 20 times in a row. no failure
<mzanetti> can you pastebin the output you get when it fails?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, I did
<Cimi> ^^
<Cimi> before
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... thats all :/
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> text: dayStart.getDate()
<mzanetti> Cimi: does the test fail because of this?
<mzanetti> Cimi: looks "just" like a warning to me
<Cimi> mzanetti, no it doesn't fail
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it's still a warning
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. just want to understand whats happening
<mzanetti> Cimi: the only thing I could imagine is this (note that's just a guess):
<mzanetti> Cimi: dayStart is the result of quite a long chain of properties
<Cimi> yes indeed
<mzanetti> Cimi: and also quite some functions in that chain
<Cimi> we change the dates, the model repopulates
<Cimi> thus the dates are still in creation
<Cimi> but the test proceeds
<mzanetti> so it might postpone recalculating all the chain in the event loop and in the meantime the test tries to read it already
<mzanetti> next time the event loop runs its successfully there and everything is fine. but the warning is already printed
<mzanetti> Cimi: try adding some debug prints. eg: onDayStartChanged: print("dayStart now updated:", dayStart)
<mzanetti> and try to figure the order of the properties changing and the message getting printed
<Cimi> mzanetti, that might fix the race :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe, or maybe make it worse
<Cimi> mzanetti, I could add a trycompare somewhere
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... try with a initTestCase() { wait(0) }
<Cimi> mzanetti, mm no
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I believe it's caused by the change to maximumDate in the test
<Cimi> mzanetti, which is what triggers the whole chain
<Cimi> I might add wait(0) after changing that
<mzanetti> ah... yeah... as I said, I can't reproduce so I don't know when this happens
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> still happens
<mzanetti> Cimi: please paste the whole output
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783077/
<Cimi> they're random :(
<Cimi> now line 120 too
<Cimi> actually it's the same
<Cimi> it's dayStart
<tsdgeos> argggg
<tsdgeos> can we make ./run_on_device not run if make fails
<tsdgeos> i've been wondering for like 5 minutes why all my debugs did not show up
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't think there's a way to make the code wait for a valid dayStart
<mzanetti> Cimi: well... there is one thing:
<mzanetti> Cimi:  instead of doing model: __diffMonths(min, max) it would be better to create a ListModel {}
<mzanetti> Cimi: and onMinMaxMonthChanged: do some listModel.append() and listModel.remove()
<Cimi> mmm ok
<mzanetti> Cimi:  that has the advantage that not everything needs to be recreated
<Cimi> I see, valid point mzanetti
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ready!
<rsalveti> pstolowski: didrocks: I updated the seeds already to include demo-assets-scopes and home by default
<didrocks> rsalveti: excellent, thanks!
<rsalveti> any other lens/scopes you want there?
<pstolowski> rsalveti: great, thanks
<rsalveti> saucy-19 should have them
<rsalveti> still downloading to see
<pstolowski> rsalveti: no, that's all for now
<rsalveti> pstolowski: great
<didrocks> Saviq: yw ;)
<Saviq> rsalveti, dude, don't you sleep?
<Saviq> rsalveti, and thanks lots!
<rsalveti> Saviq: haha, just woke up
<rsalveti> fixed the image and went to bed
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, saucy-19 is good
<rsalveti> awesome
<Saviq> rsalveti, and the removed packages - nice :D
<didrocks> rsalveti: I think you should make a launchpad team for little/never sleeper, I know infinity will be there as well :p
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, long list :-)
<rsalveti> hahah, infinity is a bot
<Saviq> rsalveti, Pat will be happy - 12MBs saved ;d
<rsalveti> Saviq: haha, yeah :-)
<didrocks> Saviq: -nux -notify-osd ?
<Saviq> didrocks, not -nux, unity-core still uses it
<Saviq> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5782399/
<Saviq> don't ask me what pulled aspell in ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: ahah :) nice!
<seb128> Saviq, how come gstreamer is droping off?
<Saviq> seb128, don't ask me :D
<seb128> ok ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, we only really dropped notify-osd :D
<seb128> the e-d-s stack is dropping off because the people lens got dropped I think
<seb128> I'm surprised gtk is not dropped though
<seb128> since dconf-tools/editor got dropped which is what was brining gtk in last time I checked
<seb128> need to check again
<Saviq> right, a lot went away due to people lens going away, true
<rsalveti> seb128: gstreamer is back with latest image
<seb128> rsalveti, great ;-)
<Saviq> rsalveti, hmm any idea "????????????    no permissions"?
<rsalveti> Saviq: what?
<rsalveti> where?
<Saviq> rsalveti, maguro via usb
<Saviq> rsalveti, I can actually connect via TCP
<rsalveti> weird, is this with the unflipped image?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, just flashed saucy-19
<Saviq> rsalveti, and it's the same in recovery
<Saviq> rsalveti, can I manually flash -b?
<rsalveti> weird, try killing adbd from your host
<rsalveti> sure, it's just quite a few steps to reproduce that manually
<rsalveti> usually when I get some weird behaviors I just kill adbd in my host and try adb again
<rsalveti> yeah, 19 is looking good
<Saviq> rsalveti, no adbd running locally
<rsalveti> just missing people lens :-(
<Saviq> rsalveti, just adb fork-server
<rsalveti> sorry, should just be adb
<rsalveti> yeah
<Saviq> yeah, killed
<mzanetti> vesar: hey man
<rsalveti> you'll noticed it'll be started again when you use adb again
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, doesn't help :/
<mzanetti> veebers: I made the height of the foldingArea configurable by a parameter and shrinked it by itemSize/4. seems to work fine and still looks good
<mzanetti> vesar: that was for you ^^
<rsalveti> Saviq: make no sense, so to reproduce -b manually
<rsalveti> download both the boot and system img
<rsalveti> fastboot format system
<rsalveti> fastboot format userdata
<rsalveti> fastboot flash boot <boot.img>
<rsalveti> fastboot flash system <system.img>
<rsalveti> boot to recovery
<rsalveti> and adb push ubuntu-touch.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<rsalveti> adb reboot recovery
<mhr3> Saviq, had the "no permissions" error as well, unplugged usb, replugged and it worked again
<vesar> mzanetti, so you got it working! great. can we see it somehow?
<rsalveti> got to love these weird adb errors
<mzanetti> vesar: pushed it to the branch
<mzanetti> vesar: noticed performance issues on the galaxy nexus tho :(
<mzanetti> vesar: however, I have a handful of ideas how to improve it. so no big deal right now. but still, needs to be done still
<vesar> mzanetti, oh, due to the new changes you needed made?  Good to hear you  have fix ideas already:)
<mzanetti> vesar: no... I think its a bit much to calculate the angle, the offset, the opacity and the brightness during the movement. but lots of that code is duplicate and can be merged if being a bit clever
<vesar> mzanetti, hey looks good to me man! I'll have a chat with Martin to hear what he thinks about it.
<mzanetti> vesar: also the brightness and the angle can be merged into one shader effect instead the 2 it is now
<mzanetti> vesar: I'm starting to look at the shader soon. its really about time for me to learn that stuff
<vesar> mzanetti, damn I should learn that stuff myself as well. Well this is a good opportunity for you to get a grip on that!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I can't reproduce the greeter with the unlock hint
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what exactly do you do?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I mean the issue with the unlock hint
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on the phone, press with the finger close to the right edge not not "close enough"
<tsdgeos> and don't release
<tsdgeos> you'll see the hint
<tsdgeos> now without releasing drag left
<tsdgeos> doesn't unlock
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah... I think thats intentional
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> ok :D
 * tsdgeos goes back to his lvwph issues
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: mterry noticed the same with the left side
<mzanetti> katie: hi
<mzanetti> Saviq: just flashed the latest image... installed apps don't show icons
<katie> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> hi katie. I just had an idea regarding the edge hinting. but I'll bring it up in the meeting today. sorry for the noise
<katie> mzanetti, I wanted to ask you about that.. has the right edge landed yet?
<mzanetti> katie: yes
<katie> mzanetti, I still haven't been able to see it
<mzanetti> katie: since a while already. We just didn't manage to make a new release of unity8 in the past 2 weeks
<mzanetti> katie: but if you flash your phone now you'll have it. also the new infographics colors
<katie> mzanetti, great thanks
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, otp
<Saviq> dednick, what's up?
<dednick> Saviq: hi. where does Unity.Notifications come from?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, reboot - we need to track that down yet, not sure where it happens
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> dednick, qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<Saviq> dednick, it should be in distro soon
<dednick> need to put that in build file?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, I need to do cleanup
<dednick> ok
<Saviq> dednick, if it's not in distro yet - you can get the binary from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4729845
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, unplug worked before
<Saviq> mhr3, now it doesn't
<dednick> Saviq: it seems to be there
<Saviq> dednick, cool
<Saviq> dednick, did you get anywhere with the indicator bugs?
<dednick> Saviq: working on it now
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: haven't got anywhere yet though
<tsdgeos> wooooo, unity survived a run of my test suite
<tsdgeos> without crashing!
<dednick> lol
<dednick> success
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that's why I'm using xubuntu
<tsdgeos> dandrader: dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> seems last update gave some stability
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi!
<sil2100> pete-woods: do you have a moment?
<pete-woods> sil2100: sure
<pete-woods> is hud broken again? :p
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi
<ricotz> Trevinho, i have taken a short look at the last bamf commits and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/557 doesnt preserve abi while adding "void (*icon_changed)                (BamfView *view, gchar* icon);" in between
<sil2100> pete-woods: nooo ;)
<sil2100> pete-woods: this time something different!
<Saviq> MacSlow, about the notify-osd icons, I was thinking... shouldn't we really include them with the icon theme?
<MacSlow> Saviq, that would be the easiest solution...
<sil2100> pete-woods: we encountered a strange error with libusermetrics - during our daily-release job, it failed to build in our PPA because of a symbol that has been removed but not removed from the .symbols file
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think it's the right solution, too, as we want for themes to be able to provide icons as well
<sil2100> pete-woods: (i.e. take a look at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4729129 )
<MacSlow> Saviq, we didn't do that with the old notify-osd because of license issues
<MacSlow> I think...
<sil2100> pete-woods: the thing is, I prepared a merge, but it seems that that symbol was not removed in the end
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah interesting, would those issues be valid still?
<sil2100> pete-woods: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libusermetrics/update_symbols_file/+merge/170547
<MacSlow> Saviq, but it's so long ago... I'm not 100% sure
<sil2100> pete-woods: please notice the CI failure, which says that the .symbols file modification is wrong
<sil2100> pete-woods: what I wanted to ask... in the end, that symbol is still in the library, yes?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, let's say we expect them to be in the theme then
<Saviq> MacSlow, or full paths, obviously
<MacSlow> Saviq, in-theme and full paths are technicaly the easiest solution
<Saviq> MacSlow, your work on the gicon provider isn't lost, I'd say, it'd still be nice to support it
<Saviq> MacSlow, just that I don't think we should use it in the shell
<Esokrates> smspillaz
<MacSlow> the igcon-provider patch is something I still want to polish a bit (also due to your suggestions)
<MacSlow> Saviq, but the snap-decision expansion is first... need to undust the old branch and make it work/apply with current trunk... and get the its test working with Chris timer-patch
<arsson> just install unity updates for saucy and after that cant login unity desktop?
<sil2100> pete-woods: ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure
<nic-doffay> Saviq, flashed the phone things are looking good. Glad to see the infographics colours landed too!
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry, just looking at it now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup, the prevailing adjective for the new colors was "sexy" ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm pretty sure I haven't changed the ABI
<nic-doffay> Saviq, haha! That's a word I could get used to regarding work!
<sil2100> pete-woods: it looks like it didn't change at least, but I wonder why our PPA would suddenly think otherwise - could something in the environment remove that method? Like, the lack of something installed?
<sil2100> (during build)
<pete-woods> sil2100: I supposed it's possible
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, with saucy image did you put on the phone?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, 16 or newer?
<Saviq> MacSlow, saucy-19
<Saviq> MacSlow, 16? that's ages old! :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... I'm behind again :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, saucy-19 has notifications and smart scopes
<tvoss> greyback, ping
<Saviq> +qml
<MacSlow> sweet!
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, the new colours?
<greyback> tvoss: pong
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, will reflash my phone again today
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm trying building the package under saucy (on my own machine) for the first time now - will see what it says
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks!
<mzanetti> vesar: \o/
<mzanetti> vesar: written my own BrightnessEffect and its way faster than using the plain Qt's BrightnessContrast effect
<mzanetti> vesar: though its cheeting. but looks the same so I guess still good :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, how did you do it?
<tsdgeos> doubles suck
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (lvwph->m_minYExtent): -2,84217e-14
<tsdgeos>    Expected (0.): 0
<tsdgeos> come on!
<tvoss> tsdgeos, why is the number negative, though?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: a black ubuntu shape on top that changes the opacity
<tsdgeos> tvoss: don't know to be honest
<tsdgeos> if jsut happens if i test what i don't to test anyway
<tsdgeos> so it's ok :D
<tsdgeos> was a random complaint
 * tvoss says lalala
<Saviq> seb128, is there a mk-build-deps for runtime deps? i.e. if I want to install runtime deps based on debian/control?
<pete-woods> sil2100: so on my freshly installed saucy build it seems to pass
<sil2100> pete-woods: it might have something to do with the toolchain...
<sil2100> pete-woods: the only usage of 'release' is in the std::unique_ptr usage, no where else
<sil2100> What is this symbol anyway?
<pete-woods> sil2100: that's a good question, actually
<seb128> Saviq, not that I know about...
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, rename Depends in Build-Depends and use ml-build-deps? :p
<Saviq> seb128, ;D
<seb128> Saviq, the issue is that most Depends are generated at build time, like shlib:Depends is make from looking at the linker
<Saviq> seb128, right
<sil2100> pete-woods: that's why actually it's not recommended to use .symbols files for C++ libraries ;)
<sil2100> pete-woods: not only there is name mangling, there's always that big 'WTF is this symbol'!
<pete-woods> sil2100: fair enough, I just didn't want my ABI to break
<seb128> pete-woods, talk to xnox about symbols and cpp
<xnox> pete-woods: hola =) how are you?
<xnox> sil2100: there is a way to c++filt symbols and make them look very nice actually.
 * xnox looks up an example.
<pete-woods> xnox: good apart from strange symbols I don't know why I have in my ABI
<xnox> don't export them =)
<seb128> pete-woods, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2BAC8-C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY-
<sil2100> \o/
<xnox> pete-woods: sil2100: albeit didrocks still did not merge my updated symbols file for phatform-api. But if you look at the merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/platform-api/hybris-symbols/+merge/158878
<sil2100> seb128: ooh! There was no info like this before in this section!
<xnox> you will notice that they are all very sensible
<seb128> sil2100, xnox added them
<sil2100> seb128: someone had to add it recently !
<xnox> and that's c
<xnox> let me look up C++
<xnox> pete-woods: sil2100: C++ example of sensible symbols https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/qtubuntu-sensors/symbols/+merge/158884
<sil2100> Woha, c++filt feels awesome
<pete-woods> xnox : it still seems like the problem here is me exporting the wrong symbols, though
<xnox> pete-woods: hmm... where abouts? Can I take a look?
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks for the examples! Looks much better
<sil2100> I mean, xnox
<pete-woods> :)
<sil2100> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/libusermetrics
<sil2100> xnox: here, you can see the symbols file, which seems to be pre-generated, and it has some strange symbols as well, probably from std:: ?
<xnox> sil2100: it _looks_ better, but doesn't catch everything. (as some compiler/arch specific information is removed) hence something like abi-compiance-checker is still needed.
<sil2100> xnox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libusermetrics/trunk/revision/75
<sil2100> xnox: we've been trying to figure out the source of the "_ZNSt16_Sp_counted_baseILN9__gnu_cxx12_Lock_policyE2EE10_M_releaseEv@Base 1.0.1" symbol
<sil2100> Looks like std::unique_ptr
<xnox> sil2100: so I run that diff through the pipe of | c++filt and it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783396/
<xnox> i9ndeed std:: leaked.
<sil2100> pete-woods: ^
<xnox> c++filt    is awesome =)
<sil2100> c++filt is one thing I need to write down NOW
<pete-woods> sil2100: yeah, that's what it looks like, and yes!! how awesome is c++filt
<xnox> surprisingly the cryptic c++ symbol naming is  deterministic translation ;-)
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, it dropped low on my list with all the transitions, I needed to make some research again on c++filt because IIRC, our latest attempt failed
<didrocks> xnox: but as CI seems to be happy, we can give it a try
<xnox> didrocks: you might want to retrigger CI again, since it has been a while....
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, let's try that :)
<didrocks> xnox: and the merge
<didrocks> that will enable me to look at the symbols updates if any
<pete-woods> so this is almost certainly one of the offending files: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5783416/
<pete-woods> how do I stop if from exporting the shared_ptr stuff?
<didrocks> xnox: platform-api is exposing a C and C++ API, right? That's why we have mangled and unmangled generated symbols?
<didrocks> like:
<didrocks> + _ZN6ubuntu6hybris6BridgeD2Ev@Base 0.18.1daily13.06.18-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> and + u_application_description_destroy@Base 0.18.1daily13.06.18-0ubuntu1
<xnox> think so.
<xnox> but will double check in a minute.
<xnox> pete-woods: but the typedef MetictPtr is part of the API, thus someone else can use UserMetricsInput::MetricPtr type? no?
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch, "Shell.qml:31:1: module 'Unity.Notifications' is not installed". Where can I get it. I just run ./build --setup and ./build --clean
<pete-woods> xnox: that's true, yes
<pete-woods> didrocks: yes, the library has both C++ and C symbols
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, that's the backend your missing... lp:unity-notifications
<didrocks> pete-woods: thanks ;)
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, that's happening locally on you development-machine?
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch,  yes
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch, shouldn't the build script have sorted that out?
<didrocks> xnox: I just wonder, so dh_makeshlibs is unmangling them to make the diff, right? why is that not part of it?
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, get lp:unity-notifications compile and install
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, but there should be a ppa for this by now... ehm...
<pete-woods> xnox: I have no problem with it exporting those symbols, as long as it does it consistently
<xnox> didrocks: good point. i wish we could ask it to spit out demangled diffs via an option or something like that.
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-notifications
<xnox> pete-woods: right, I think any changes in api/abi of the std:: will leak into your exported api/abi, thus you're api/abi is a bit screwed i think.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, as it seems the magic is just in :) Let me first refresh the FAQ with more steps by steps process (refreshing with the platform-api and will hand you over a branch to merge in yours)
<pete-woods> xnox: surely if the C++ ABI has changed, all bets are off anyway?
<pete-woods> and it's time to recompile
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch, is that the package name? qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<xnox> pete-woods: well, is std::shard_ptr part of c++11 api/abi which is not yet stable by gcc? thus it will change until 4.9.0 is released.
<xnox> pete-woods: the other option is to mark that symbol (optional) thus it may or may not be present depending on which gcc is used.
<xnox> pete-woods: and indeed if C++ ABI changes most bets are off =) (well anything that uses the bits that changed backwards incompatible)
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch, so my apt-cache shows it. I think it's just a matter of having the build script installing it as well
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, yes... sudo apt-get install qt... and so on
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, I'll look into that
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, I'll provide a patch for that
 * greyback moving to workspace, back in 30
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch, thanks. Please also take the opportunity to break that insanely long line. With a patch like this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783454/
<dandrader> and sorting them alphabetically would also be nice...
<didrocks> sil2100: xnox: ok, updated the FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2BAC8-C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY-, tell me if the commands make sense
<xnox> didrocks: yes, much better. I don't think I understood the special meaning of the 0replaceme
<pete-woods> sil2100: I have proposed this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/update-symbols-file/+merge/170596 - using the optional tag to handle different versions of GCC / STL that we are building upon
<pete-woods> sil2100: will update to that nice symbols format using c++filt in a separate MR
<xnox> dandrader: if that package is in the archive already, surely one can simply do $ sudo apt-get build-dep mypackage
<didrocks> xnox: see the section before the one you added. It's just to update to the version which is uploaded when daily releasing
<xnox> which will apt-get install all of the build-dependencies.
<xnox> didrocks: hehe =)
<MacSlow|lunch> dandrader, btw.. you missed one line break ("libdee-qt5-dev libpulse-dev \") https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/build-script-update-for-notifications/+merge/170597
<dandrader> MacSlow|lunch, right
<didrocks> xnox: do you mind pulling ~didrocks/platform-api/refresh-symbols in your branch? I'll merge it then
<didrocks> xnox: no need for a MP, as I resynced to trunk and so the diff you will see against your branch will be horrible, just look at the last commit :)
<didrocks> xnox: your qtubuntu-sensors are still up to date! approving that one meanwhile :)
<didrocks> xnox: ah no, you didn't change 0.5.1 by 0replaceme ;)
<didrocks> (should be the same for the initial platform-api I think, all with 0replaceme)
<Saviq> MacSlow, uh, sorry, I cleaned up the build scripts in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.clean-scripts
<MacSlow> Saviq, nah... no harm done
<Saviq> MacSlow, will MP in a sec, just doing what you did for the installs
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can mark my branch as obsolete
<Saviq> MacSlow, or just resubmit with mine as the source
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking at it, I don't think my branch would add any value to 8.clean-scripts
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah, you deleted?
<xnox> didrocks: yeap, it all should be 0replaceme.
<didrocks> xnox: want me to change those (in both?)
<xnox> didrocks: please do =) i don't think i have those branches around locally any more.
<didrocks> xnox: hum, should I then MP them directly against trunk and you approve? :)
<didrocks> (if you can't pull my branches to yours)
<xnox> didrocks: that works as well.
<didrocks> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/qtubuntu-sensors/symbols/+merge/170603 and https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/platform-api/refresh-symbols/+merge/170601
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<xnox> didrocks: lgtm
<didrocks> xnox: thanks a lot! I globally approve then! And thanks to have found a great solution for C++ symbols, multiple people (I included) stroke to find a scalable and reliable solution in the past years :)
<didrocks> seems there is one now!
<dandrader> Saviq, does your 8.clean-scripts add the missing qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, MacSlow removed his MP
<dandrader> yeah, I noticed
<Saviq> dandrader, it's using a virtual dep of "unity-notifications-impl-1"
<Saviq> dandrader, that the plugin has in its Provides:
<MacSlow> Saviq, dandrader: but... yeah... isn't that sufficient
<sil2100> pete-woods: once you have the nice symbols MR, give me a sign
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, everything's fine
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, that explains why I didn't find qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin there
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it's a scheme we came up with to be able to replace each of the backends if we need/want to
<Saviq> dandrader, as long as it implements the interface that's (to be) defined in lp:unity-api
<Saviq> dandrader, it should work, so it has a Provides: unity-notifications-impl, unity-notifications-impl-1
<Saviq> where 1 is the API version
<Saviq> and the shell depends on *an* implementation of that API at a certain version
<dandrader> Saviq, what command do I use to check a purely virtual pacakge? apt-cache show doesn't do it
<Saviq> dandrader, apt-get install will select it
<Saviq> dandrader, and apt-cache search, too
<dandrader> Saviq, I mean, checking what packages unity-notifications-impl-1 brings in without having to install it. But just figured out that it's just a matter of apt-geti install it and then replying "no" to the install doesn't take place
<Saviq> dandrader, `apt-cache search` came up with a list for me, too
<dandrader> hmm, interesting
<Saviq> seb128, do you know what runs optipng on the images during sbuild/PPA builds/distro builds?
<Saviq> seb128, and if there is a way to preprocess them and add to a whitelist?
<seb128> Saviq, pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> I think
<seb128> let me check
<Saviq> it takes like 40 minutes to optipng on a panda
<Saviq> where the build itself takes ~20...
<Saviq> (for unity8, that is)
<seb128> Saviq, you can set NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE to skip it apparently
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgbinarymangler/89
<Saviq> seb128, yay!
<Saviq> seb128, hmm I won't be able to set that on LP builders, though, will I ;)
<seb128> Saviq, you should be able to export it in debian/rules
<Saviq> seb128, mhm, checking
<seb128> Saviq, just add a export NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1 in the rules
<seb128> before the actual build rules
<Saviq> seb128, yup, thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dednick Cimi standup
<Cimi> Saviq, coming
<dobey> Saviq: hrmm, i have the desktop-deps ppa, and just did an apt-get update, on raring, but that notifications-plugin package isn't found
<Saviq> dobey, we're working on saucy for a long time now
<Saviq> dobey, raring is no longer supported
<Saviq> (for unity8 development, that is)
<Saviq> dobey, we've just switched to saucy's smart scopes, so that's simply where you need to be
<Saviq> dobey, sorry if that wasn't clear before
<Saviq> dobey, where would you have expected to find such info?
<dobey> Saviq: well, when i was asking for info/help about all the problems i've been having with getting it running at all over the past 3-4 days, it would have been nice if someone had said "oh, btw, you must do this on saucy"
<dednick> Saviq: fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1191822 is in indicators-client. Should i just put it into the new indicators branch?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, link the bug to your branch
<dobey> aside from that, i don't know where one would "expect" to find such info. or where i'm supposed to look for it.
<Saviq> dobey, it's a bad assumption from our side indeed
<Saviq> dobey, CODING mentions that only 13.10 is supported
<Saviq> dobey, I'll add a check in ./build
<Saviq> dednick, and change the bug to "In Progress"
<Saviq> dobey, as mhr3 said yesterday, it was a very bad moment to get involved, sorry we didn't make it easier for you
<tsdgeos> dandrader: typo at https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_bottomBarDDA/+merge/170296
<tsdgeos> otherwise looks cool :-)
<Saviq> dobey, with any further issues you have, just ping me directly, ok?
<mfisch> dpm: hey, I just woke up but it looks like the doc is mostly done, do you need a review?
<dobey> Saviq: well, originally i was told to use lp:unity/phablet, which was apparently just flat out wrong; and the way ./build and ./build_unity and all that stuff works is just awful. :-/
<Saviq> dobey, not anymore
<dpm> mfisch, that'd be awesome, yes!
<Saviq> dobey, we're building against distro since yesterday
<Saviq> dobey, so build_unity is gone, build is simplified a lot
<dpm> mfisch, we still don't have the scope template in Qt Creator, so I might have to adjust the initial setup section a bit before publishing it.
<Saviq> dobey, we just had to maintain a delta between distro and our backends until yesterday
<Saviq> dobey, which was obviously painful, and we tried to help with that with the scripts
<Saviq> obviously sometimes we failed
<seb128> mardy, around?
<Saviq> mterry, hi, you might've noticed I assigned you a simple bug with the greeter - it animates when unlocking after a timeout
<Saviq> mterry, ultimately it should listen to powerd for the suspend signal on DBus
<Saviq> mterry, but for now it should be enough if the behaviour is only enabled when it's on screen
<mterry> Saviq, yup I saw it go by.  I'm busy with this mir stuff right now, but it's in my TODO
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fixed. thanks for the review
<tsdgeos> dandrader: how dos the dda work? you don't need to define the width? it just takes all the screen? or?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, works essentially like the DraggingArea, but with gesture recognition and touch events instead of mouse ones
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the main thing in this patch
<dandrader> tsdgeos, is that BottomBar doesn't really use the features Revealer provides
<tsdgeos> dandrader: true
<dandrader> on top of a plain DraggingArea or DirectionalDragArea
<tsdgeos> oh, i was asking more about the 12	- width: shell.width
<tsdgeos> 13	- height: shell.height
<tsdgeos> you removed
<tsdgeos> but i see the Shell already fills those
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, removed use of "shell" context var from within BottomBar
<dandrader> for the sake of modularity
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<tsdgeos> that code is frankly not the best
<tsdgeos> result of the mutation the hud lived in how its invokation works
<mhall119> Saviq: I upgraded to saucy-18 phablet build last night and got a regression: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1192816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192816 in Unity "When closing an app in the Dash, the next apps is given focus" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> Saviq: is this something we can put an autopilot test on so it doesn't happen again?
<Saviq> mhall119, saucy-18 was all kinds of broken, but this bug is on our radar, will be tested from both the shell side and the app management side
<Saviq> mhall119, atm we can't do autopilot for it 'cause it's only happened on the device
<mhall119> it's not that bad, it's about as usable as any other release for me
<mhall119> ah, ok
<Saviq> mhall119, no scopes, though, other than Home?
<Saviq> mhall119, saucy-19 followed with the needed scopes
<mhall119> well there was that, yeah, but easily fixed by installing them after upgrade
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah
<Saviq> mhall119, but we're working on running autopilot tests on the device atm
<mhall119> cool
<Saviq> mhall119, and yeah, it's a perfectly valid test case when that happens
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.optimize-pngs/+merge/170619 is just a optipng run?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the debian/rules addition
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that it isn't run on every PPA / distro build
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it took 40 mins on a pandaboard yesterday...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, after maybe 20 mins of actual build time...
<olli> Saviq, with the smartscopes in the build now, what changes are user visible?
<olli> Saviq, and just to be clear, which build do I want?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure sure, but i mean it's "just" optipng, right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and from now on we have to remember to run optipng manually
<Saviq> olli, saucy-19
<Saviq> olli, and the only visibile change is the lack of People lens (which was the target, really)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki, approving
<olli> Saviq, k, thx
 * olli flashes
<Saviq> olli, if you install additional master scopes (social, for example) - they'll show up
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or want me to wait for ricardo?
<Saviq> olli, and we're working on enabling the full smart scope experience
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it was mostly an FYI for Ricardo
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause we both were waiting for it yesterday
<olli> Saviq, what does that mean?
<tsdgeos> hehe
<Saviq> olli, reaching the smart scope server when searching in Home, for example
<Saviq> the most apparent change that will come from that
<Saviq> and generally showing results from smart scopes in Home, which isn't happening yet
<olli> ok
<olli> Saviq, thx
<olli> good job getting all that stuff in team!
<mfisch> dpm: doc looks good, I made a few small additions
<dpm> mfisch, perfect, thanks!
<dednick> *sigh* now i got to go find a simcard so i can send myself messages :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also from the switch to this smart scopes thing, now we open in music instead of home but the dashbar thinks we are in home
<tsdgeos> at least on the pc
<tsdgeos> seems phone is different
<tsdgeos> no clue why
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, dashbar is broken with many scopes
<mzanetti> mterry: meeting?
<tsdgeos> any clue of what failed here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-8.0-saucy-armhf-ci/160/console
<tsdgeos> cmake crashed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, something like this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't find cmake's exit codes
<mfisch> dpm: do you need any more assistance from me on this?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd say signal 11 means sigsev
<tsdgeos> not cmake exited with value 11
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> scared when cmake segfaults :D
<tsdgeos> anyway restarted the job
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyone looking at the build/run script fixes?
<mterry> mzanetti, oh shoot
<tsdgeos> want me to?
<mterry> mzanetti, I didn't set a timer
<dpm> mfish, that was all, thanks. Thanks a lot for writing the code, that was awesome
<mfisch> dpm: no problem
<mzanetti> Saviq: re  [mterry] Make sure the greeter doesn't animate when locking: TODO
<mzanetti> Saviq: I kinda think it should animate, but not only on wakeup
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that's a short term solution
<Saviq> mzanetti, but since locking == blank screen usually
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least for phone it will be
<Saviq> mzanetti, then it doesn't have to animate (I mean the fact that it gets in from the side to cover the screen, not necessarily infographics)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not forever I'd say
<mzanetti> Saviq: so far for all phones I had quite fast there were apps/plugins/hacks whatever that can keep the display lit
<mzanetti> anyways... just thinking loud
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, hence Make the greeter listen to the DBus signal from powerd for locking instead of the power key: TODO
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if display lit, also not locked, no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I think I can lock my N9 without turning off the screen
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... been using that quite often when I need a clock for giving a talk or such things
<Saviq> mzanetti, N9 is different
<Saviq> mzanetti, the clock _is_ display off
<Saviq> effectively
<mzanetti> Saviq: talking about my N950 actually
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe that's different, again, it doesn't have OLED, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, N9, when you lock, goes to a black screen + clock
<mzanetti> just always referring as N9 to it. that one doesn't have the awesome clock with screen off feature
<Saviq> when you then cover the proximity sensor
<Saviq> that's when it shuts completely off
<mzanetti> yeah... the N950 can't do that
<Saviq> mzanetti, and anyway - sure, suspend != lock
<Saviq> mzanetti, not always, but for our purpose, right now, it does
<mzanetti> though Nokia did some freaky stuff to show the clock also on non-oled display
<mzanetti> I think they showed it 1/4 frame rate and only some interlacing and all that kind of stuff
<mzanetti> on the N8 for example
<Saviq> mhm
<Cimi> mzanetti,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784026/
<Cimi> mmm no
<Cimi> there's an error :)
<Saviq> Cimi, so, that means you have unlimited months? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, what? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, that you're not limited to 12 months back and forward?
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784036/
<Cimi> Saviq, it wasn't even before
<Cimi> this one is correct, forgot to use the variable of the model
<Saviq> Cimi, it was, you could reach the beginning of the calendar ;)
<Cimi> *rule of the model
<Saviq> and the end, too!
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, even now
<Cimi> Saviq, we don't want unlimited
<Cimi> there's minimum and maximum date
<mzanetti> pff... are we mayas?
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe I can set year 0
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784036/
<Cimi> mzanetti, tests pass... so I believe it's correct xD
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep, I've seen... didn't really review the code right now. but the general idea is good, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, even so, it shouldn't be a limitation of the component, IMO
<Saviq> Cimi, a property - yes, not a limitation
<Cimi> Saviq, just let's set the default to a huge value
<Saviq> Cimi, no, that's not a solution
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause that will mean the ListModel is huge
<Saviq> Cimi, when you only ever need three items - current, previous and next
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I create an infinite listmodel then ? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't use a listmodel ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, but even in a listmodel, you remove and add items as needed
<Cimi> mmmm
<mzanetti> Saviq: interesting... why not, or what else?
<Cimi> yes it's interesting
<Saviq> mzanetti, a page stack that you push / pop pages from the back and end
<Saviq> beginning and end
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not saying that's currently supported
<mzanetti> Saviq: a page stack? would never have thought of that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but when you only need 3 items at any given time (you can only swipe one at a time)
<Saviq> mzanetti, you only need the current, the next and the previous ones
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... not saying he should keep all the delegates all the time
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then you can skip to an arbitrary one (obviously without the intermediate ones)
<Saviq> mzanetti, delegates, no delegates, the ListModel shouldn't have the whole set all the time
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not a ListView, really
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just a page that you replace with another one
<Saviq> and IMO it shouldn't be limited by default
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously the thing that's slightly tricky here is the header
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... I understand what you mean
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is a list view
<mzanetti> not using any Model/View at all
<Saviq> but it should be enough to keep a buffer of 10 items at the head and at the tail
<Saviq> and then add / remove as needed
<mzanetti> Cimi: after this I tend to agree with saviq. Sorry I didn't think of this earlier
<mzanetti> dammit...
<Cimi> xD
 * mzanetti feels bad for wasting Cimis time
 * Saviq feels good for not being useless
 * Cimi feels completely useless xD
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti look / think at the desktop - you can jump in years, not only in months
<Saviq> a Model/View approach will never scale to that
<Saviq> (I mean the desktop indicator for date/time)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm fully convinced by now
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I guess the listview could keep up if done right... but thats not the point
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's abusing the ListView anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, for no reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, as I said, it might require abusing for the tabs
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's smaller, but still only *some* items should be in the model at any given time
 * Saviq just flashed manta to maguro
 * Saviq feels useless again
<mzanetti> lol... upgrade your device
<mzanetti> hardware wise
<mzanetti> anyways... I'm off for food for a while
<Saviq> o/
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to scroll though, so I create a flickable?
<Cimi> Saviq, doing the same with a model and a listview no? (removing or automatically adding months)
<Saviq> Cimi, I wasn't saying I have all the answers, but talk to timp whether this kind of approach (flicking between pages) is possible with a PageStack in the SDK
<Saviq> Cimi, and/or whether they've plans for something like this
<Saviq> Cimi, a ListView to/from which model's you add/remove items is a potential way
<Saviq> Cimi, but you need to see if it actually works fine when you remove and add items
<Saviq> rsalveti, maguro adb fixed, thanks!
<pete-woods> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/nice-symbols-format/+merge/170656 - here's the MR for making the symbols files "nice"
<Saviq> rsalveti, and no, no CPU hogging here
<olli> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> olli, pong
<sil2100> pete-woods: checking! Thanks!
<olli> Saviq, what's the status of Mir/U8 landing in the image
<olli> are we going with a separate image for a while as I offered in my mail
<olli> or is it going straight in?
<Saviq> olli, I thought that wasn't a question :)
<olli> asac just mentioned that chicken thought it was already there
<Saviq> olli, I'd be glad to have the transition period
<olli> Saviq, ok
<olli> and there is no Mir anywhere near the saucy image atm
<Saviq> no
<olli> k
 * greyback rebooting into saucy, hoping his wifi doesn't behave as badly as in last saucy install
<sil2100> pete-woods: hmmm
<pete-woods> sil2100: I noticed we have lots of duplicate lines now..
<pete-woods> sil2100: which seems a little strange to me..
<sil2100> pete-woods: I commented on the bug, as I tried test building a package, strange things!
<mterry> racarr, you around?  I've got some backtraces from that mir crash
<pete-woods> sil2100: clearly I'm not using that optional tag correctly
<pete-woods> sil2100: trying something else (actually read the manpage this time)
<pete-woods> sil2100: I've pushed a change to that branch, by the way - I'm glad you're able to reproduce it locally
<pete-woods> sil2100: would you be able to send me a diff of the package changes you made, just so I can rule those out here?
<sil2100> Ok ;) One moment
<dednick_> larsu: i've just assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1191820 to you. crirical bug which seems to be in indicator-messages
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191820 in touch-preview-images "Messaging menu flickers and doesn't display messages" [Critical,Confirmed]
<larsu> dednick_: thanks, I'll have a look
<dednick_> larsu: i think new messages are crashing the indicator process.
<sil2100> pete-woods: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784187/ <- the changelog mod is not necessary to include into trunk, as it's only needed when you want to build it locally (normally the daily-release bot will add it himself)
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's needed when you want to build locally as otherwise it will try and use the already-released libusermetrics tarball, which is not that we want
<larsu> dednick_: do you have a stack trace? I don't have a phone with an up-to-date image right now
<sil2100> pete-woods: we need a new tarball generated
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, that is something that is not in my current skillset - how are you supposed to do it?
<pete-woods> sil2100: those are the same changes that I have made, btw, so at least we're on the same page here
<sil2100> That's all that's needed - we're using .bzr-builddeb's split mode, so whenever he sees an UNRELEASED new upstream version, it tries to create a tarball from the source then
<sil2100> So all is fine
<olli> Saviq, asac says the image is already in place
<olli> are you aware of that?
<asac> ok it again was bad notes. it will land today
<sil2100> bschaefer: ping!
<bschaefer> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi! How's unity with new X going?
<bschaefer> sil2100, you mean that edge barriers branch?
<bschaefer> sil2100, theres a ppa if wish to try :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, that has the new 1.14 server and my unity branch: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging
<sil2100> bschaefer: awesome - could you show it? When's the ETA for that?
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, its done as far as I know, getting more people to manually test is about all :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, everything works, and it compiles (more important part)
<bschaefer> sil2100, if there are bugs that arise from it in the edge barriers bit we can surly fix them
<sil2100> mlankhorst, bschaefer: sooo, when can we get this merged in and new X in -proposed? ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, I don't see why not :)
<sil2100> Since we have to do this transition someday!
<sil2100> bschaefer: how long is that in the PPA already?
<bschaefer> sil2100, hmm it was merged with trunk a couple weeks ago...but its been done since march :)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see the discussion we had this morning (I pinged you as well), it seems that we didn't get the traditional public call for testing with each drivers
<didrocks> so this is needed before taking any action :)
<sil2100> Ok, so should we contact baloons about that?
<bschaefer> cool, well ill try to get Trevinho to test that ppa out, hes been busy :)
<bschaefer> but so far everything works (and the new xinput stuff is a lot nicer!)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think, but mlankhorst would know more about the procedure :)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, also, any news on the 12.04 SRU from the XIM stuff? I thought I just saw the first SRU go through...
<bschaefer> sil2100, also...shouldn't we look at getting the SRU branches merged before doing the SRU?
<bschaefer> (as they are sitting on approved atm)
<sil2100> bschaefer: oh! Probably there's no auto-merger, forgot about that!
<bschaefer> sil2100, let me get you links to the branchs :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/xim-focus-fix-12-04-SRU/+merge/163619
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/xim-support-12-04-SRU/+merge/163577
<pete-woods> sil2100: I think that latest change might make the build happy - somehow I managed to replicate the original fail on my machine
<sil2100> pete-woods: let me take a look
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, I'll bookmark those and maybe before we get those in, I'll double check with the SRU guys that they're fine with it
<sil2100> Since right now no one seems to be around
<bschaefer> sil2100, alright, thanks!
<Saviq> olli, asac, image with Mir?
<olli> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> olli, awesome
<olli> concerned you don't know about it
<olli> asac ^
<olli> kgunn, ^
<Saviq> olli, yeah, sorry, I wasn't involved with the developments on that side recently, but now that sscopes and notify is out the door, that's definitely our focus
<sil2100> pete-woods: tested the branch - I would say it's ok now! It's spitting out a warning about the symbol, but does not crash thanks to the 'optional' parameter
<sil2100> \o/
<pete-woods> :D
<sil2100> pete-woods: approved!
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<pete-woods> sil2100: woot!
<pete-woods> cheers
<asac> Saviq:it was in my notes as "done", but it turned out it will be there by ricmm later today
<asac> so check in #ubuntu-touch
<Saviq> asac, ah, that's where the cool kids hang out, eh?
<asac> right
<asac> thats the central hub where the future of the next world dominating linux OS is forged
<larsu> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/+junk/gsettings-qt
<larsu> kenvandine: hm, should have been in #ubuntu-desktop really
<seb128> mterry, just for info I'm looking at the gtk breakage on arm, unity-greeter failed on what is a gtk issue
<seb128> mterry, but gtk/glib didn't change, seems like a toolchain problem :/
<mterry> seb128, I was looking at that too, and was thinking one solution for the greeter is just to ignore warnings during the test.
<mterry> seb128, is this a widespread problem?
<seb128> mterry, feel free to go for it, gtk rebuilds hit the same issue though and I think there is a chance gresource or gtk animations are broken on armhf atm
<mterry> hmm
<seb128> not that we had lot of gtk on arm users, but that need to be addressed
<seb128> I had no luck today fighting it
<seb128> I can reproduce on a porter box
<seb128> and neither gtk or glib changed between the working gtk and the archive rebuild which has the issue
<seb128> very few packages changed
<seb128> but that include gcc and binutils
<seb128> doing a test build on my tablet now to see if I can nail dow which one is causing it
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi
<ricotz> looks like the root cause is that "get_application_for_desktop_file" doesnt provide a just started non-favorite application, although that this call gets triggered is a bug on my side
<mfisch> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> mfisch: in an irc meeting, but pong
<mfisch> mhall119: sorry just ping me when your meeting is over
<mhall119> mfisch: ok, I'm available now
<mfisch> mhall119: I'll ask you in #utouch
<kgunn> robert_ancell: so i uninstalled libboost-system1.49.0 just in case....
<kgunn> and now in the unity-system-compositor.log
<kgunn> it says /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.49.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kgunn> does your log say anything?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, can you run ldd /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor|grep boost
<robert_ancell> kgunn, I'm just switching from the staging ppa to the u-s-c ppa so I have the same behaviour
<kgunn> https://pastebin.canonical.com/93190/
<kgunn> robert_ancell: ^
<robert_ancell> kgunn, I do not get that - if appears your package is linking against the wrong version of libboost_program_options
<robert_ancell> kgunn, this wasn't compiled locally?
<kgunn> nope
<robert_ancell> kgunn, for comparison (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785143/)
<kgunn> installed via apt-get dist-upgrade today....saw specifically unity-system-compositor
<robert_ancell> kgunn, md5sum /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor?
<robert_ancell> mine is 9d84498719daba4462161090260c690b
<kgunn> stays freaky
<kgunn> 9d84498719daba4462161090260c690b  /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor
<robert_ancell> wft
<robert_ancell> wtf
<robert_ancell> kgunn, dpkg -s libboost-program-options1.53.0?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, and dpkg -s libmirserver0
<kgunn> dpkg for libboost-program-options1.53   ->   https://pastebin.canonical.com/93192/
<kgunn> for libmirserver0   ->   https://pastebin.canonical.com/93193/
 * robert_ancell scratches his head
<robert_ancell> kgunn, so to confirm. unity-system-compositor only resolved symbols if you have libboost_program_options 1.49 installed?
<mhr3> Trevinho, ping?
<kgunn> seems so
<robert_ancell> kgunn, does ldd /usr/bin/mir_demo_server show the demo server also linking against the old libboost?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, or ldd /usr/lib/libmirserver.so.0.0.4?
<robert_ancell> something in the chain must be compiled against an old version
<kgunn> i don't even have mir_demo_server....and libmirserver.so.0.0.4 is showing libboost 1.53
<kgunn> hmmmm
<kgunn> can i purge and redo dist-upgrade
<kgunn> robert_ancell:
<robert_ancell> kgunn, I tried ppa-purge just before but I couldn't get it to work. The hack is to manually check the versions you have installed against https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/system-compositor-testing
<robert_ancell> kgunn, mir_demo_server is in mir-demos - it would be good to check you can run a stand-alone mir server from a VT
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-21
<veebers> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> veebers: pong
<veebers> didrocks: Good morning. Hey I was running some Unity tests in my Saucy VM to test some Autopilot changes. I appear to be getting some crashes with nautilus (and maybe compiz?). Have you seen the same recently?
<didrocks> veebers: there are some known nautilus crashes
<didrocks> veebers: but it's they should be fixed with latest gtk
<veebers> didrocks: ah ok, thanks for confirming :-)
<didrocks> veebers: btw, can we remove the autopilot ppa?
<didrocks> veebers: as you daily release to distro, it's not needed anymore
<didrocks> veebers: also, fixing the autopilot tests failing would help to get the latest version to distro :)
<veebers> didrocks: remove the actual ppa or remove the need for it in the job?
<didrocks> veebers: remove the need for it in the job
<didrocks> veebers: for the failures: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/182/ (since yesterday)
<veebers> didrocks: ugh, I hadn't realised they were failing :-P Yeah I'll make sure we're on it (sorry)
<didrocks> veebers: no worry, thanks!
<veebers> didrocks: they weren't failing for me today (on my raring) I wonder if it's nautilus related. nvm, I'll look into it
<veebers> didrocks: to confirm, you're asking me to remove the autopilot ppa adding step from the script used in the Unity AP job right?
<didrocks> veebers: hum? we don't use that script anymore for otto
<didrocks> veebers: just don't dput on the ppa
<didrocks> veebers: you should use saucy btw :p
<veebers> didrocks: ah yeah sorry, out of touch with otto :-P
<veebers> and very good point about Saucy, I'll be upgrading this weekend
<didrocks> veebers: so, I meant you don't need a staging ppa with latest trunk I guess
<veebers> didrocks: ah, understood now
<didrocks> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/update-autopilot-qt-ppa/+merge/170708
<veebers> didrocks: ack
<sil2100> veebers, thomi: hi! I noticed some failures in the autopilot autopilot tests
<sil2100> veebers, thomi: you guys know any reasons for those?
<didrocks> mhr3: around?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think we have a blocked autopilot run, (running for 4 hours, so still one hour of debugging available :))
<didrocks> mhr3: ati machine
<mhr3> didrocks, k, will look into it, in a hangout now
<mzanetti> sil2100: if its autopilot-qt its because qemu segfaults when using a QQuickView
<mzanetti> sil2100: if you're talking about python-autopilot I don't know
<didrocks> mhr3: so, I confirm, just one hour from now :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: hm, I don't think it's the case here - I see a UInputError('"/dev/uinput" does not exist or is not a character device file - verify that the uinput module is loaded',) error
<mzanetti> sil2100: where does that happen?
<sil2100> mzanetti: autopilot autopilot tests:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/182/
<mzanetti> sil2100: that means in a VM on desktop?
<sil2100> Yes
<mzanetti> sil2100: hmm... so probably uinput module is not there indeed? also maybe check permissions. try adding a chmod 666 /dev/uinput before the test runs
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any luck with the launcher stuff?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not with the rotation... I think I need to strech the image because design wants that unrealistic perspective view on the tiles
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, could scale it from the centre point without a shader I guess. I think it might look strange with the entire tile scaling though...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... need to play around with...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any chance to look at my branch yet. I've had no luck with it.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, can you help nic-doffay please?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes sir!
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what branch?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you take care of it?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, one sec
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tsdgeos> greatz
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/unity/messaging-modifications
<nic-doffay> Be sure to have demo assets too.
<Saviq> mzanetti, there was a "please" at the end of it ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, but thanks you took it like a man
<nic-doffay> Saviq, >_<
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the main changes are in HeroMessage and IndicatorPage
<nic-doffay> A bug is resulting from the changes now which I can't pin point anywhere. I've browsed a lot of code in search of it.
<nic-doffay> Select an item in the messages, scroll down past it and deselect. You'll see it scrolls the list back up and selects the first item. This is the piece of code I cannot find perhaps it's part of the Ubuntu component itself?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: one step back...
<mzanetti> what is this about?
<tsdgeos> what, suddenly my applications is emtpy on the lvwph branch :-/
 * tsdgeos tries to find out why
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the indicators messaging menu?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so I need a phone and generate some messages somehow to reproduce/see it?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok... how do you generate messages?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, phablet-demo-setup will provide messages
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a script from phablet-tools
 * mzanetti didn't know about phablet-demo-setup
<Saviq> mzanetti, you don't demo much :)
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> I try to dogfood tho... and badly fail because my Nexus4 only has 3 hours battery lifetime with Ubuntu Touch :(
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, Galaxy Nexus battery life seems a hell of a lot better after the newest flash.
<mzanetti> yeah... the Galaxy Nexus doesn't seem to suffer that bug where unity8 spins on 40% CPU all the time
<mzanetti> its only the Nexus4
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. preapared a device with messages
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: now what?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, go to the messages menu
<nic-doffay> Select say the second one.
<nic-doffay> Scroll down to the bottom.
<nic-doffay> Then press somewhere which should deselect the item.
<nic-doffay> Instead it scroll back to the top and focuses on the index at the top.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if you do this without scrolling down you'll see it deselects the item correctly then you're able to select another without any worry.
<tsdgeos> and now i can't repro it :-/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can't reproduce that
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: opened the messaging menu, clicked on the "Otto Greenslade" message => it expands
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: now scrolling down to bottom
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, are you running the branch?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: clicking on "Ellen Arnold" => that message expands
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: scrolling back up to beggining, the other message is collapsed as I'd expect it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: running a stock image flashed yesterday night
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you need to run my branch.
<nic-doffay> That has the changes which cause this bug.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah... so you introduced that bug... I see. I thought you were supposed to fix an existing one
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, negative. I'm doing changes based on a design doc which weren't implemented yet.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, with the flashed image you noticed it selects another item immediately, right?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah
<nic-doffay> With my changes when you select another item it first deselects the selected item. Then when you press again it selects another.
<nic-doffay> This is the change which has introduced the bug.
<mzanetti> uh... thats wanted by design?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, although I can't find any code (after commenting out a lot of stuff and looking) which deals with a refocus on the first index.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> :(
<mzanetti> will cause people to tap on messages getting angry because they only expand sometimes
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. got it working now... had to merge trunk
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I see. while there is an expanded one, all the others are "inactive". that improves things I guess.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anywys, I can reproduce the issue now. will come back to you in a sec
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: in HeroMessage.qml
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: in onClicked you call "if (!messageActivated) activateMenu()"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: thing is, menuActivated is always false
<mzanetti> => you call activateMenu always which makes it scroll up
<mzanetti> no sure why it actually collapses
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, hmm
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there is something badly wrong with this
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786370
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I get onStateChanged that state changed to "expanded". in onClicked: I print the state and its ""
 * mzanetti is puzzled+
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, in HeroMessage
<seb128> smspillaz, hey, do you have any idea why the limitation described there is in compiz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1159430/comments/15 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1159430 in Ubuntu GNOME "Nautilus 3.7.92 breaks desktop background on Unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, trying to get my branch to run again today, just running into some probs, going to have a look myself.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you merged your branch with trunk you need a freshly flashed device
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, doing it now.
<smspillaz> seb128: not sure off the top of my head, I can have a brief look into it
<smspillaz> seb128: does this version of nautilus use an argb window ?
<seb128> smspillaz, yes
<seb128> smspillaz, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691359
<ubot5> Gnome bug 691359 in Desktop "adapt to gnome-shell rendering the desktop" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> smspillaz, they changed nautilus to display icons on a rgba win
<seb128> smspillaz, and made gnome-shell draw the background
<smspillaz> ah okay, cool
<seb128> but things don't work well with compiz :/
<smspillaz> indeed, we assume all desktop windows are rgb
<seb128> it's blocking the rgba win
<seb128> if the limitation is there I guess there is a reason?
<smspillaz> yes - if those pixels are not touched by a window they remain on the backbuffer between paints
<smspillaz> seb128: so my understanding is that the desired path for handling this is to have compiz draw the wallpaper, yes ?
<seb128> smspillaz, correct
<seb128> well, first idea was to go back to let g-s-d do it
<seb128> but having compiz/unity do it in the long run would be goo
<seb128> good
<smspillaz> should be relatively straightforward
<smspillaz> it already has code to draw wallpapers
<seb128> I tried the wallpaper plugin
<seb128> but that draws on top of the nautilus icons
<smspillaz> seb128: the wallpaper plugin creates a fake desktop window if it thinks that there isn't one
<smspillaz> as long as nautilus creates a window that has the hint _NET_WM_TYPE_DESKTOP set in its _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE it should work
<smspillaz> I'm just checking to see if core ignores desktop windows that have an alpha channel
<smspillaz> otherwise I just need to fix the wallpaper plugin to draw the background at the right stage, of which it may not be doing at the moment
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<smspillaz> seb128: is it possible for me to build this version of nautilus directly from git ?
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5786411/
<dednick> getting some weird dep error
<seb128> smspillaz, sure, it's nautilus 3.8
<seb128> smspillaz, you have it in there if you prefer a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.name_filter=nautilus
<smspillaz> seb128: ah cool, I'll just dist-upgrade then
<smspillaz> seb128: this one will use the argb window right ?
<Saviq> dednick, remove libhud-client1-dev
<seb128> smspillaz, yes
<Saviq> dednick, and `apt-cache policy libhud-client1-dev` to find out if you have it in a ppa somewhere
<Saviq> and remove that ppa
<smspillaz> be back in like 30 minutes
<seb128> smspillaz, can you drop the rgb limitation as well? even if we use compiz's wallpaper plugin, I would like g-s-d rendering to work as well (especially as a fallback since it has been proved hard to add compiz plugins to config on upgrade)
<dednick> Saviq: ta. seems to have resolved.
<mhr3_> didrocks, guess i'm late already/
<mhr3_> ?
<smspillaz> seb128: I don't think the rgb limitation is related to what you want to do
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's changed with build -s lately?
<smspillaz> seb128: If you want to use gnome-settings-daemon to set the wallpaper (and I assume that it uses XSetWindowBackground on the root window) then all we need to do is make it so that an argb desktop window is not detected as a desktop window
<Saviq> nic-doffay, should work the same
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can `rm -R ../unity_build`
<smspillaz> that way you'll get nautilus drawing the icons and compiz will use the root window wallpaper
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and a ./build --setup; ./build --clean is needed once
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then, ./build is enough
<Saviq> but it should also take much shorter to ./build -s
<smspillaz> seb128: in any event, adding new compiz plugins is not a particularly difficult exercise, just drop a settings upgrade into /usr/share/compizconfig-1/upgrades
<smspillaz> seb128: a word of warning: if you want this to work both *with* and *without* the wallpaper plugin I'll need to break the ABI
<nic-doffay> Saviq, when I try run_on_device ./run: 71: ./run: ./builddir/unity8: not found
<seb128> smspillaz, "then all we need to do is make it so that an argb desktop window is not detected as a desktop window" seems like what we want then
<seb128> smspillaz, did you seem adam-yorba's patch on the bug I pointed before?
<seb128> he did a small hack to compiz that fixed it for him
<seb128> smspillaz, I would prefer use g-s-d rather than compiz's plugin, but that mostly because I'm being cautious and going for a codebase we have used for years and I know is doing what we want
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think I'm having packaging issues again for some reason.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, qmenumodel isn't found.
<smspillaz> 1
<smspillaz> oops
<smspillaz> seb128: okay, we'll go with the g-s-d approach
<seb128> smspillaz, thanks
<sil2100> mzanetti: hi!
<smspillaz> seb128: I did see adam's patch - its not the right approach. Its just a workaround to make the wallpaper-plugin created desktop window fully trasparent so that nautilus isn't marked as occluded during the paint pass
<sil2100> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/indicators-client/fix_dependencies/+merge/170785 <- does this make sense to you?
<smspillaz> (though say I said thanks for the effort :))
<seb128> smspillaz, k
<mzanetti> dednick: can you have a look at sil2100's MR ^^
<mzanetti> sil2100: I think indicators-client is not used any more
<mzanetti> sil2100: but dednick should know for sure whats going in
<mzanetti> s/in/on/
<smspillaz> seb128: how do I change the background using g-s-d ?
<seb128> smspillaz, you need a patched g-s-d
<mzanetti> sil2100: afaik indicators-client is integrated into the shell now. not sure if that work is already completed tho
<smspillaz> seb128: do you know if its just the same as what xsetroot does ?
<seb128> smspillaz, if you want to patch gsd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786515/
<dednick> mzanetti, sil2100: looks fine. At the moment, it's still used.
<sil2100> mzanetti: well, it's still not merged in, we talked yesterday about that with dednick
<seb128> basically it has a check "don't duplicate nautilus work, so don't draw if nautilus does"
<sil2100> mzanetti: so it's used
<sil2100> dednick, mzanetti: can anyone approve?
<mzanetti> dednick: I'm not up-to-date with this stuff. can you please take care of it ^?
<dednick> sil2100: although they're more "recommended", they're not dependant.
<dednick> but it wont work without. so...
<dednick> sil2100, mzanetti: approved
<sil2100> \o/ Thanks!
<seb128> smspillaz, not sure what is used, it seems to go through libgnome-desktop and cairo
<smspillaz> seb128: ok
<smspillaz> seb128: one last question
<smspillaz> seb128: how do I get this version of nautilus to actually ... draw icons
<smspillaz> (on the argb desktop window)
<seb128> smspillaz, it should do by default
<seb128> smspillaz, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons ?
<seb128> that should be true
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hmm, qmenumodel-qml is in distro
<Saviq> nic-doffay, `apt-cache policy qmenumodel-qml`
<nic-doffay> Saviq, Installed: 0.2.6daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> nic-doffay, same here
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what's your log output, then/
<Saviq> ?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/93221/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, libqmenumodel-dev should help
<Saviq> nic-doffay, checking why this isn't in our build deps
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah, you're working off of dednick's branch?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you might need to merge his branch, libqmenumodel-dev is in build deps there
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and ./build should install it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, kk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, /me checks, too
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah, remove your builddir
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and ./build should work again (if you have the latest from dednick's branch)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, aah, actualy
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dednick, please merge trunk in your indicators-client branch
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as there's been changes to the build scripts that you could benefit from
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in the mean time `mk-build-deps -i -s sudo`
<dednick> Saviq: doing now
<nic-doffay> dednick, let me know when it's pushed...
<dednick> nic-doffay: pushed
<mhr3_> Saviq, i had some trouble with running unity8 on the desktop yesterday, first it complained that Panel is not known from DashBar.qml, so i added a import "../Panel", that helped, but then it got stuck in a dbus call coming from nm-glib cause it complained that it already has the name that got requested (cause the panel was instantiated twice?), so i just commented out the Panel from DashBar.qml completely and then it worked
<mhr3_> Saviq, and now, what's the proper solution to these issues? :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, is that lp:unity/8.0?
<mhr3_> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> mhr3_, that shouldn't happen there
<mhr3_> Saviq, maybe i was missing a dep?
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah wait
<mhr3_> i'm still on R
<Saviq> mhr3_, wha!?
<Saviq> mhr3_, ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<mhr3_> let me check if i have that
<Saviq> mhr3_, ./build should add it
<mhr3_> Saviq, i don't like ./build :P
<mhr3_> yea, got disabled when i upgraded to R, will try if it helps
<Saviq> mhr3_, should, it wants "Panel" from the SDK, not from unity8
<Saviq> mhr3_, and you instantiated Panel twice
<mhr3_> Saviq, aaah, now it makes sense :)
<tsdgeos> compiz/unity does weird corruption things to my qt based apps
<tsdgeos> in saucy
<tsdgeos> like the selection colors get garbage and stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, compiz/unity hates Qt :P
<tsdgeos> anyone aware of that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're fixing that with unity8, thouhg :D
<Saviq> *cough* *cough*
<Saviq> though
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> or it may be the qtgtkstyle
<tsdgeos> which actually it'd make some more sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh, about that, it got fixed for me
<tsdgeos> than compiz/unity being the ones causing it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, until tomorrow or so Qt apps were ugly (tk style)
<tsdgeos> no, i have the same style i ha before
<tsdgeos> but some of the "paintings" go crazy at times
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it fixed after an update
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but might be related
<tsdgeos> awesome, taking a snapshot made it go away :D
<tsdgeos> some sort of refresh or something :D
<mzanetti> my shell is constantly segfaulting in libhud-client2
<mzanetti> anything known already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, as in unity8?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, not known
<smspillaz> seb128: thanks, just building and testing a quick fix now
<seb128> smspillaz, great, thanks for working on that ;-)
<Saviq> ugh! I can't type diacritics in unity7 dash
<Saviq> compose works, but not AltGr
<tsdgeos> Saviq: altgr is a gtk thing, dash is not gtk, is it?
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what do you mean a gtk thing?! it's an "everywhere" thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just a pl layout - I write łóśąćżźńę
<Saviq> with altgr
<Saviq> breakfast!
<sil2100> Indeed, that doesn't work anymore
<sil2100> That's clearly a bug!
<sil2100> tedg: hi!
 * tedg hides
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I feel bad now!
<Magicarp> Yesterday I update manager upgraded some packages. But my desktop froze and I couldn't switch tty so I forced shutdown'd. The window manager now loads but unity does not.
<sil2100> tedg: not sure if you'll know how to help here, but we're getting an unit test failure for libdbusmenu for armhf - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4733356
<Magicarp> I've ran synaptic but there's no mention of any botched packages so presumbly everything upgraded correcltly.
<sil2100> It started happening after fix LP: #1154701 I suppose? It landed yesterday
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154701 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "dbusmenuitem retains references/callbacks to a widget after the widget is removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154701
<tedg> sil2100, Yeah, that'd be my guess.
<tedg> sil2100, Do we have any output?
<tedg> Seems like something is swallowing all the test ouput.
<tedg> pinging charles so he comes and visits when he gets in :-)
<sil2100> tedg: not sure how we can get any, since it's LP
<tedg> Yeah, curious why Jenkins isn't grabbing this as well.
<tedg> Hmm, seems it's only on amd64
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks!
<Magicarp> in ccsm it appears unity is un-checked. Checking it just unloads the window manager and doesn't bring unity back
<Saviq> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1193360
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193360 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can't type diacritics with AltGr+letter in Dash or HUD" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> Magicarp: "unity --reset" help at all? that resets unity's config, in case something confuses it
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> tedg: yep, it's strange...
<dandrader> greyback, "Reset is not supported anymore. Deprecated option"
<tedg> Huh, for some reason arm is turned off for dbusmenu....
<tedg> alesage, In the indicator stack there seems to be a few projects that have ARM builds turned off.  Were things failing?  Or, why is that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you do that altgr thing in Qt apps?
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> ignore me
<tsdgeos> i thought you meant windows-like things
<tsdgeos> like alt+154
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah
<tsdgeos> that afair works in gtk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that I can do with Compose
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but if you type AltGr+w
<Saviq> you should get ł
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> ł
<Saviq> at least english layouts do
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> it's how i get the arrows :D
<Saviq> yeah exactly
<tsdgeos> ←↓→↑
<Saviq> you can't do them in dash
<tsdgeos> right
<greyback> dandrader: ah news to me. Another old reliable gone :(
<greyback> come on mumble
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<Saviq> greyback, we'll start
<smspillaz> seb128: working great here now
<seb128> smspillaz, \o/
<smspillaz> seb128: btw, maybe it might be worth considering having compiz handle the wallpaper - you can implement stuff like per workspace wallpapers with it
<smspillaz> seb128: gets you closer to the design spec anwyays
<greyback> gah
<greyback> Saviq: go ahead
<seb128> smspillaz, right, one step at the time ... let's give the compiz plugin some testing to see how it behaves and it supports all our option (like solor color backgrounds)
<seb128> smspillaz, does it read the GNOME gsettings background key?
<seb128> smspillaz, if it works fine I'm happy to switch
<seb128> smspillaz, but when I tried it was not even picking my selected wallpaper, I had to pick one through ccsm
<smspillaz> seb128: there'd need to be some kind of integration story
<smspillaz> but still: http://i.imgur.com/WZYOs1v.jpg
<seb128> smspillaz, yeah, as said I'm fine with using it ... once it's integrated with our config tools
<smspillaz> in any case, I have it working with and without the wallpaper plugin
<smspillaz> I probably won't have time to implement the integration story, but its up for grabs if someone is interested
<smspillaz> the only caveat is that if you want to use transparent cube or curved expo you need to use the wallpaper plugin as the default renderer in compiz will draw the wallpaper in a way that doesn't allow for transformations
<sil2100> tedg: hm, any luck? :)
<seb128> smspillaz, ok, noted, maybe MCR wants to pick the integration work ;-)
<seb128> smspillaz, do you have a mr with your compiz changes?
<tedg> sil2100, I think we're going to have to kick it in on Jenkins, I wanted to see if there was a reason alesage had it disabled before turning it on.
<tedg> sil2100, It's still a bit early for him, probably in a little bit.
<mterry> dednick, heyo!  let's talk plugins
<dednick> mterry: ok sure.
<mterry> dednick, so what were you saying that the mock plugin did wrong?  Exported the wrong thing?
<dandrader> any taker for reviewing this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_dragHandle/+merge/170172
<dednick> mterry: so, the UserModel in plugins/LightDM creates a QLightDM::UsersModel, which is defined in tests/mocks/LightDM
<mterry> dednick, sure yup
<dednick> mterry: and mocks/LightDM creates UserModel private data (which contains the mock into) from tests/mocks/LightDM/[demo|full|single|etc].
 * mterry nods
<dednick> but mocks/LightDM is also linked to MockLightDM-demo
<dednick> so it always uses the demo profile.
<mterry> dednick, plugins/LightDM is statically linked to demo/
<mterry> dednick, mocks/LightDM is dynamically linked to liblightdm-qt5-2.so, wherever it finds it
<mterry> dednick, that's where LD_LIBRARY_PATH comes in
<mterry> dednick, the expectation is you point to the backend data you want with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mterry> dednick, you can see this happening in tests/qmltests/CMakeLists.txt
<mterry> each test points to its desired backend
<dednick> mterry: i understand the intent, but i can't seem to get it working
<greyback> mhr3_: ping
<mterry> dednick, if you ldd on the mocks/LightDM plugin, is there a line that points at liblightdm-qt5-2
<mterry> ?
<mhr3_> greyback, pong
<dednick> mterry: yes. not found.
<mterry> dednick, good, that's expected
<greyback> mhr3_: hey, when application is started, zeitgeist is notified somewhere. I guess there's code in gtk that sends that notification. Any idea where I'd find it?
<mterry> dednick, so how are you running unity that you end up with the demo one?  (sounds like you're running with the plugins/LightDM plugin rather than the tests/mocks/LightDM one)
<mhr3_> greyback, it's deep inside gio
<mhr3_> in g_app_info_launch iirc
<greyback> mhr3_: thanks, I'll check it out
<dednick> mterry: ahh. i see. you including the source from plugin/LightDM into the mock/LightDM
<dednick> missed that bit
<mterry> dednick, yeah, there are two actual LightDM plugins (temporary solution really, until we can actually lilnk with lightdm)
<dednick> mterry: yeah. i didnt realise that you were including the source. I was looking for the type registration in mock/LightDM
<dednick> it's a bit criss-cross
<mhr3_> greyback, grep for org.gtk.gio.DesktopAppInfo
<mterry> dednick, no reason to dupe code!  :)
<dandrader> Saviq? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_dragHandle/+merge/170172
<dandrader> would you have time for this one on Monday?
<Saviq> dandrader, will try, still have dednick's 8k monstrosity to finish
<Saviq> apart from everything else
<Saviq> dandrader, but will try to squeeze in
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok. will bug someone else then
 * dandrader looks for the next victim
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, if someone else gets to it before me, let them have it
<dandrader> mzanetti!
<Saviq> dandrader, should've added "my friend" ;)
<smspillaz> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1159430/+merge/170822
 * Saviq likes deflecting bugs to other projects
<seb128> smspillaz, thanks
<smspillaz> np
<smspillaz> seb128: btw, now that compiz is drawing the wallpaper (just in core and not with the wallpaper plugin) we can do some cool things if we override that behavior in unity
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<smspillaz> might be worth having people look into doing a nice fade in on login or something
<smspillaz> though I guess we could already do that
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you have the link to the last diff of yesterday I sent you with the lismodel?
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: ^ what smspillaz just said ;-)
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm on a different pc and it's just outside my backlog :(
<Cimi> it didn't push correctly this morning, and I'm in the office
<Cimi> on a different c
<Cimi> *pc
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: if one of you do compiz review, would be nice to have that one added to your list
<Trevinho> seb128, smspillaz oh, nice
<seb128> Trevinho, that will be useful for nautilus 3.8, they moved to make nautilus desktop a rgba and have the shell draw the wallpaper image
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I've noticed that... We were discussing with andyrock as well
<Trevinho> seb128: is nautilus 3.8 planned for S?
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<smspillaz> racarr: remember all the nautilus patching we had to do to get per workspace wallpapers in compiz in like ... 2006? gnome just upstreamed the same capability in 2013 :p
<Trevinho> smspillaz: it's seems like a "Win" at the end! :)
<sil2100> ;)
<smspillaz> ah 2006
<smspillaz> I'm pretty sure racarr and I were like
<smspillaz> 12
<dednick> mterry: thanks. firgured out my issues. had paths in incorrect order.
<mterry> dednick, cool
<Trevinho> smspillaz: I was exactly thinking the same... I wouldn't have been able to do such things when I was 12 I think... I was too much soccer-only-addicted at the time :)
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have the link to the paste bin diff I pasted yesterday evening here?
<smspillaz> Trevinho: so I had the opposite problem, by age 12, I was sick of soccer :po
<Cimi> the last one
<smspillaz> could never score a goal
<Saviq> Cimi, looking
<Cimi> thx
<Cimi> it's just outside my backlog
<andyrock> seb128, smspillaz, Trevinho I'm back
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> sil2100: eheh...
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784036/
<Cimi> Saviq, amazing thanks!
<sil2100> Trevinho: what's up?
<Trevinho> sil2100: ops... sorry, wrong ping, I meant smspillaz :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry. was away for food and just returned now
<sil2100> tedg: is alesage already up?
<tedg> sil2100, Not sure, he's a bachelor, we should get him a puppy for Christmas.
<sil2100> alesage: ping :)
<alesage> sil2100, hi
<sil2100> alesage: hello! Actually, tedg needed you, since he wants to debug an unit test issue from a package that I pointed him to
<sil2100> alesage: and I guess he needs an armhf build of something in jenkins?
<sil2100> tedg: ^
<alesage> tedg can this be true?
<tedg> alesage, Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps
<tedg> alesage, dbusmenu, and a couple others aren't doing ARM today.
<tedg> alesage, I wanted to enable them, but I wasn't sure if there was a reason they were off.
<alesage> tedg I was just reviewing 'em all, will report later today
<tedg> alesage, Can we turn on dbusmenu first?  :-)
<alesage> tedg ok dbusmenu first
<tedg> alesage, Thanks!
<charles> tedg: thanks for the ping on LP: #1154701
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154701 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "dbusmenuitem retains references/callbacks to a widget after the widget is removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154701
<seb128> tedg, can't you just use a porter box?
<seb128> tedg, sil2100: btw I built libdbusmenu trunk on porter earlier, tests fail but in random way, I got glib tests failing here
<tedg> seb128, Eh, I guess... haven't done that for a very long time... :-)
<tedg> seb128, Do you think it's a timeout issue then?
<seb128> tedg, I don't know, those tests are not very verbose on why they fail :/
<seb128> tedg, do you need help using the porter box?
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, I've been working on a nux fix for lp: #1167018. You reviewed it for me a few days ago. Should it not be a quilt patch? Do I need to worry about CLA's and such?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1167018 in nux (Ubuntu) "blurred dash distorted in ubuntu 13.04 with ATI Radeon Xpress X1250 RS690" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167018
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: it would be nice if we can merge it to trunk, but to get that we need you to sign the CLA...
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, whether the Canonical one or the Inalogic one that would be a problem for me. Where is the trunk? Can you still use a patch from me or should I just describe what needs to be done?
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: trunk is at lp:nux... If you don't want do sign the Canonical CLA, we need to keep your patch as a distro patch I guess
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: however, in any case you'd need to fix the blur so that it won't change for other users
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, ok. The question is how to change the blur. The current one doubles up the the outside weights and doesn't run any faster than a non linear sampler one (for the same reason). The overweighting of the outside samples makes the blur stronger than a real gaussian blur. We could try to discriminate hardware, use the fixed one with a bigger sigma, or change what I did to try to emulate the weighting of the current one. What's t
<jsjgruber-x-p> he best choice?
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: making it more weight I guess could lead to some slowdown...
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: so, we need to keep the same speed or to improve it if possible, but without changing the visual result
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, no, should be same speed--faster than the current  one.
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, ok, I'll try to do that and build it again for you to test on your hardware. Since I have the problematic hardware I can't do before/after on my system.
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: fine... Otherwise detecting problematic hardware is something easily feasible?
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, I don't know how to fetch the hardware type from nux. I know that unity looks at the opengl level to decide on the blur sigma--we could easily switch on the amount of sigma as an expression of of how powerful the hardware is likely to be. Somebody else may know how to determine the hardware. There are three types of hardware mentioned in the bug.
<mhr3_> tedg, ping
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, do you know if there is a time or other limit on how long a shader could run that causes my machines shaders to fail to blur with 19 texture fetches per direction while it can do 11?
<tedg> mhr3_, !
<mhr3_> tedg, i remember there was a discussion in oakland re the indicators and those being ref counted and using g_object_ref _unref for that and someone didn't like that
<Trevinho> jsjgruber-x-p: no, sorry... smspillaz can help here I think ^
<mhr3_> tedg, do you know what was the resolution?
<mhr3_> tedg, is it ok for our apis to be cleaned up with g_object_unref?
<jsjgruber-x-p> Trevinho, Thanks. I'll try to put something together.
<tedg> mhr3_, Depends on the API and where...
<tedg> mhr3_, No universal resolution unless mitchi was able to come to one.
<mhr3_> tedg, so indicators have an exception right now?
<mhr3_> or was the ref unref usage removed?
<mhr3_> tedg, or replaced by a #define unity_object_ref g_object_ref? :)
<Saviq> dandrader, are we using DirectionalDragArea in Panel yet?
<tedg> mhr3_, There's the "Unity Actions API" that is wrapping a bunch of stuff, but AFAIK that's Qt/QML only right now.
<Saviq> dandrader, or will that be the new DragHandle component?
<tedg> mhr3_, Wellark can tell you more about the actions api stuff.
<Saviq> dednick, there's a request for the Panel to use a swipe gesture for SEARCH, too
<dandrader> Saviq, not yet. Working on it. It will use a DragHandle instead of a Revealer
<Saviq> dandrader, dednick, make sure you coordinate please
<mhr3_> Wellark, ^^?
<Saviq> dandrader, as dednick's working on behaviour changes for the indicators
<dednick> Saviq: search in panel?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, so that you swipe from the top for search
<dandrader> dednick, gesture-related changes?
<Saviq> dednick, instead of tapping
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok
<Saviq> dednick, or, both, really
<Saviq> dednick, i.e. Top-edge-swipe over the SEARCH label should progressively slide in the search entry: TODO from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-panel
<mhr3_> Saviq, will we get a searching indicator in the search bar?
<mhr3_> i want to know when scopes don't work :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, we could, easily, wasn't designed, though, I'm afraid
<Saviq> i.e. we didn't feel like displaying it for a single frame would make sense
<dandrader> hmm, there will surely be conflicts. my s/Revealer/DragHandle work is a bit intrusive
<Saviq> as that's how long scope search will take, right mhr3?
<Saviq> right!?
<Saviq> RIGHT!?
<mhr3_> Saviq, suuuuuuure
<Saviq> mhr3_, thanks for the confirmation
 * Saviq notes down
<mhr3_> crap, this channel is logged, isn't it?
<Saviq> ;D
<dandrader> dednick, so, what are the indicator changes you're working on?
<Trevinho> ricotz: any news from plank land?
<dednick> dandrader: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1iXhf9CpfGncAVc8zKDnq7fpFCyLOntefF7LatmBdZsw/edit
<mhr3_> Saviq, heh, indeed noone thought about spinners of course
<Saviq> mhr3_, we have a spinner in the SDK
<Trevinho> ricotz: one thing I was thinking about is that now the factory has changed, so if you need to make sure to ref all the views that you're handling, if you want to keep them around also when bamf closes them..
<mhr3_> Saviq, i mean from design
<dandrader> dednick, please don't work on item 6 yet
<dednick> dandrader: ok
<dandrader> dednick, how far are you on this stuff?
<dednick> dandrader: i've done a couple of them, but not too far
<sil2100> tedg: any luck with the libdbusmenu?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, I know
<sil2100> tedg: or maybe a rebuild could help? Although I tried it once, and it was still failing
<dandrader> dednick, and no item 7 as well. it's too tied to Revealer, which is being replaced
<dednick> dandrader: when is that due to happen?
<mhr3_> larsu, ping?
<mhr3_> larsu, forgot Wellark is holidaying today... do you know ^^^?
<tedg> sil2100, In progress
<dandrader> dednick, I thing I will be proposing that patch next Tuesday.
<dandrader> think
<dednick> dandrader: ok
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi
<ricotz> <ricotz> looks like the root cause is that "get_application_for_desktop_file" doesnt provide a just started non-favorite application, although that this call gets triggered is a bug on my side
<ricotz> Trevinho, thanks for the hint this should be the case already
<sil2100> tedg: I need to finish now, but when I'm back I'll take a look on status of libdbusmenu and re-run the stack machinery if it's fixed
<sil2100> Thanks a lot!
<sil2100> And good luck
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh.... was that doing it before?
<Trevinho> ricotz: however it should try to return that...
<ricotz> Trevinho, will try to condense it in a testcase
<Trevinho> ricotz: nice, thanks
<ricotz> Trevinho, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/bamf/bamf-test.vala, so this works on the previous bamf release but not on the current one
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh, thanks... Checking what's wrong
<Trevinho> ricotz: could you open a bug in the mean time, please?
<Trevinho> ricotz: ok, found the problem... Let me think to proper solution :)
<larsu> mhr3_: no clue :)
<mhr3_> larsu, heh, ok thx
<Trevinho> ricotz: ok, found that,... Let me push a branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like this is the bug you reported earlier https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/8.0/+bug/1163273 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 8 in Launchpad itself "Translator forums/means of communication" [Low,Won't fix]
<Saviq> +same
<ricotz> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1193449
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193449 in BAMF "[Matcher] get_application_for_desktop_file doesn't work everytime" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> ricotz: ops... I opened the same :)
<Trevinho> ricotz: maybe 1 sec before 1193448 :)
<ricotz> ah i see ;)
<ricotz> of course yours is the dupe ;)
<Trevinho> ricotz: :)
<ricotz> do it the other way around! please
<Trevinho> ricotz: ah, I did that as I was lazy to reset the bug parameters, but i can if you prefer
<ricotz> while you didnt even mention me :\
<ricotz> yes, i do prefer that
<Trevinho> ricotz: oh, sorry... I didn't want to offend you, I just forgot :)
<Trevinho> ricotz: now is how you want ;)
<ricotz> no worries, thanks
<Trevinho> ricotz: approve this if it does work for you please https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/factory-local-views-removal/+merge/170884
<ricotz> Trevinho, will test it later
<kgunn> Saviq: you really should eow
<kgunn> but since you're here :)
<kgunn> so notifications is in, but not "released" to touch builds yet right ?
<kgunn> meaning...you can see it if you build locally, but not in the phablet daily images yet
<ricotz> Trevinho, it fixes the problem
<Trevinho> ricotz: nice ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, yes they are
<Saviq> kgunn, both notifications and smart scopes are in, image saucy-19
<kgunn> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> kgunn, why do you think I went to bed at 4am Tuesday night? ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: that's semi normal for you unfortunately!
<kgunn> but i certainly do appreciate it....
<kgunn> i knew it was in our trunk
<kgunn> just wasn't sure about the build
<kgunn> since "we aren't so great at doing releases" :)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, it was a "it's going in trunk, and we need to release"
<kgunn> or rather..."remembering to do releases"
<Saviq> kgunn, that was mostly why there were no releases for so long, it was "almost in" for too long
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> Saviq: pat's favorite...."tomorrow...i promise"
<Saviq> kgunn, for example, we have another release today already :D
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.unlimit-apps/+merge/170857
<Saviq> kgunn, indeed
<kgunn> Saviq: and i apologize...mir has had my mind-share hostage for the last 3 days
<Saviq> kgunn, that's fine
<Saviq> kgunn, I want to focus more on the Mir integration now, too
<Saviq> kgunn, only I still have dednick's 8k line behemoth diff to finish
<kgunn> :))
<kgunn> it is a big bastard
<Saviq> kgunn, good news: mhr3 fixed the only real regression from the switch to smart scopes
<Saviq> kgunn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/1193096
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193096 in touch-preview-images "Unity: no icon for app and app cannot be launched" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> will only be released next week somewhere
<kgunn> Saviq: yep...i was semi tracking that today on irc
<kgunn> Saviq: which is really nice....
<kgunn> pretty darn smooth integration
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> kgunn, I also did some bug maintenance today https://code.launchpad.net/unity/8.0
<kgunn> was just looking at that acutally
<Saviq> *cough* procrastinating *cough*
<Saviq> sorry, dednick... ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, and now I'm afk
<Saviq> kgunn, btw, now you reminded me we failed to do the weekly last week...
<kgunn> Saviq: i wasn't going to mention it....
<kgunn> when i updated the device mon morning....so much
<kgunn> goodness went in....how could i complain
<Saviq> good you felt that way
 * Saviq away
<Saviq> o/
<nrthedreamer> can unity show the menu bar on the window itself while not maximized?
<nrthedreamer> and not in the top panel
<nrthedreamer> anybody here?
<Magicarp> Today when I booted my PC the window manager loads but unity does not. When I run unity via terminal I get this http://pastebin.com/hXRB5aeb
<Magicarp> I've re-installed unity and when attempting to run it via terminal I get this http://pastebin.com/2S30nnPT
<Magicarp> Synaptic doesn't complain of any broken packages
<luv> from the frist log
<luv> compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<luv> tells you unity cant be started because a WM is already running on that display
<luv> quick google on the unity-panel-service yields this http://askubuntu.com/questions/69046/unity-is-not-working-properly-because-unity-panel-service-was-not-found which looks relevant
<luv> (in case you have tried that yet)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-22
<sao> hello everyone. I have been trying to port the Diodon unity lens to the new libunity api following the example of unity-lens-applications. It now compiles again on saucy but the lens resp. scope does not appear on the dash anymore. I also tried to add it manually to client-scopes.json no change even after reboot. Is there anything I am missing here?
<sao> see code here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sao/ubuntu/saucy/diodon/new_unity_lens_api
<luv> wish i could help :-) ... but im sure if you ask on a weekday devs will be happy to help
<sao> luv: thx. I will try just sometimes difficult to find the time during a weekday. Otherwise is there still the mailling list.
<Magicarp> The window manager still loads but Unity has stopped. Here is my XSession error log http://pastebin.com/MpMP0gDj
<charlie_> hello?
<Guest55222> hello
<Guest55222> anyone home?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-23
<mlankhorst> maybe
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-16
<tsdgeos> Mirv: at Berlin you said you had a ppa following "stable", you're aware that "stable" doesn't exist anymore?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's not automatically following, but yes I noticed they're now merging to 5.3
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the last build is from 20140605
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: any change of looking at the 5.3 crash? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1328485 Pat assigned to Saviq though but it can be reassigned if it's more your turf
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328485 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT on Qt 5.3" [High,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, could you try and have a look at ↑?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from the symbols I saw, it'd be an upstream bug around HTTP requests
<tsdgeos> brrrr
 * tsdgeos checks
<Cimi> Saviq, new infographics are broken here
<Cimi> Saviq, I am testing...
<Cimi> don't review yet
<Cimi> something got broken between the split and unsplit merges
<mhr3> Saviq, will you be able to land the id hack today?
<Saviq> mhr3, I think so, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: so that crash should just happen by scrolling up/down in the apps scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I believe some "normal" usage is causing it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but Mirv knows more
<tsdgeos> i can't get it to crash :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: yes, but sometimes it seems pretty hard so I tend to also open several apps, continuing rapid swiping of apps scope up/down etc.
<tsdgeos> ok, let me open a few apps
<tsdgeos> see if that helps
<Mirv> tsdgeos: maybe expand the Available and then swipe up/down (as that probably generates http requests or so)
<tsdgeos> yeah i was doing that a lot
<Mirv> I actually just got a hang (?) that way, unity8 is consuming 100% CPU
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i just got it to crash
<tsdgeos> but with a different total bt than Mirv's
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652231/
<tsdgeos> uncool bt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ouch
<Mirv> tsdgeos: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt53/unity8hang.mkv this was right after reboot (pure hang in this case, a crash earlier)
<davmor2> Mirv: is apport running at 99+ % in the background
<davmor2> Mirv: as in after reboot it started to report the earlier crash because it hadn't done so previously?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you were supposed to fix the one found already, *not* find two new ones ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think it may still be just on
<tsdgeos> e
<tsdgeos> memory gets corrupted
<tsdgeos> crashes in a random place
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> biab
<Mirv> davmor2: no, the only case I saw apport was when it was reporting the currently happened crash (I tend to let it finish)
<Cimi> Saviq, what was installing /usr/share/unity8/Greeter/graphics/infographic_circle_back.png ?
<Saviq> Cimi, > dpkg -S /usr/share/unity8/Greeter/graphics/infographic_circle_back.png
<Saviq> unity8: /usr/share/unity8/Greeter/graphics/infographic_circle_back.png
<Cimi> hah I don't have it
<Cimi> why... weird :D
<Cimi> Saviq, what does debian/control needs?
<Cimi> and what should go in unity-api?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/222953/comments/534954
<Saviq> Cimi, in any case, that file should be gone now, the infographics svg needs to include that circle
<Saviq> Cimi, isn't there a new package with the qml bindings that your MP depends on?
<Cimi> mmm no
<Cimi> or yes
<Cimi> well yeah it does indeed
<Cimi> unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, qtdeclarative5-infographics0.1
<Saviq> Cimi, as per https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/+merge/214020
<Cimi> Saviq, adding
<Saviq> Cimi, make sure to add the dep in the correct place (unity8 vs. unity8-common, depending on where you put the QML files in)
<Cimi> Saviq, this dep is runtime for unity8
<Cimi> Saviq, infographics are in qml/Greeter
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but which package do the QML files that "cause" that runtime dep get installed in? unity8 or unity8-common?
<Saviq> Cimi, hint: debian/*.instsall
<Saviq> -s
<Cimi> Saviq, both
<Cimi> Saviq, Infographics in in qml/Greeter
<Cimi> Saviq, but uses CrossFadeInfographics that is in qml/Components
<Cimi> (will work in getting the mod in the sdk, but will come later I believe...)
<Saviq> Cimi, and both import the module?
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> just unity8 then
<Cimi> Saviq, ok updated and using png instead svg
<Saviq> Cimi, png/svg of what?
<Cimi> Saviq, mocks
<Saviq> Cimi, kk
<Cimi> Saviq, diff easier to read
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know what's the ETA for the split greeter revert?
<Saviq> mzanetti, already in trunk
<mzanetti> oh..
<mzanetti> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey. do you think you could update the qtcomp unity8 to the latest unity8 trunk?
<dandrader> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> cool
 * kgunn wonders if mterry took his swap day today
<Saviq> kgunn, last mention of him on the channel was 2200 UTC
<Saviq> kgunn, but you should be able to find out in hr c c, assuming he reported it there
<kgunn> good point
<Saviq> Cimi, QtCS notes are on warthogs for you
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<mhr3> Saviq, people are getting nervous about departments, mind if i build u8+all the rest in a silo?
<Saviq> mhr3, ETA on your part?
<Saviq> mhr3, in any case, I'm landing u8 real soon, probably best to wait for that
<Saviq> @unity: anyone running a ~clear recent image
<tsdgeos> nope, lots' of 5.3 stuff in here
<Saviq> do you have all app icons in Installed?
<Saviq> ↑ to anyone that *does*
<mhr3> Saviq, will still take a while, i'd want it as a non-blocking silo
<mhr3> Saviq, we need to land all the api breaks in there, so will have to also update and rebuild all the scopes etc
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm fine with that, only worry I'd have is we'd be blocking silo, but if you can convince sil2100, be my guest
<mhr3> i'll promise sil2100 to not request any other silos while i'll have that one
<Cimi> seb128, every laptop suspend  in utopic unity crashes and keeps crashing until I reboot... happening since few weeks. do we have a bug for that?
<seb128> Cimi, not that I know about no
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> seb128, strangely apport doesn't collect anything
<mhr3> Saviq, dednick texted me that dist-upgrade hosed his system... guess he might not make it to standup
<Saviq> mhr3, ouch
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea who/what can be setting the Theme to Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, for the "changelog bump" in lp:unity-notifications, regarding the increased max. number of actions, what part of the package-version (x.y.z+ddmmyyyy-pkgrev) is meant the be increased?
<Saviq> MacSlow, just the part before +
<Saviq> MacSlow, and leave it UNRELEASED
<dednick> grrr
<dednick> new kernel hosed my system.
<Saviq> dednick, welcome back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Shell.qml:74
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, that's SuruGradient
<dednick> for some reason above 3.8 kernel doesnt work on my system.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, then UITK probably
<dednick> i did notice some errors go past on dist-upgrade though...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, MainViewStyle.qml
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/MainViewStyle.qml
<tsdgeos> found it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you aware it's overriding our surugradient?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... that's what's to be checked in unity8's debian/control afterwards. Still, I have yet to find the correct option of "dch" to create the correct changelog-entry or is that something one has to do manually?
<tsdgeos> also that weird construct is making valgrind and asan complain
<tsdgeos> obviously not what causes our crashing problems
<tsdgeos> but makes asan stop there
<MacSlow> Saviq, is what it looks like atm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7653268/
<Saviq> MacSlow, 'dch -v 1.2.3 "Changelog entry"'
<Saviq> MacSlow, just drop the part after +
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, `dch -v 0.1.3-0ubuntu1` would work
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... well 0.1.2 is already the bumped version :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, then that, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we don't get SuruDark in the end?
<Saviq> erm SuruGradient?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> *interesting*
<tsdgeos> or at least i'd say not
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7653295/
<tsdgeos> first output is what you set, second what you had
<tsdgeos> the last ones are Dark, Dark anyway
<Cimi> seb128, where do I find unity 7 log?
<Cimi> seb128, keeps respawing
<seb128> Cimi, ~/.cache/upstart/compiz.log or gnome-session-Unity.log
<Cimi> seb128, I have this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1311037
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1311037 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[mesa] intel_do_flush_locked failed: Invalid argument" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> seb128, for unity7
<Cimi> seb128, no nvidia card on this laptop
<seb128> Cimi, try talking to the #ubuntu-x team if you hit that error
<Saviq> mhr3, had to recon the unity8 silo, will take a bit more to land :|
<mhr3> Saviq, np, i'm ready to rebuild it a few times...
<Saviq> mhr3, I meant the app id hack
<Saviq> erm, category id
<mhr3> right
<dednick> hm. apparently my new kernel doesnt like nvidia
<Cimi> seb128, works with trusty kernel I think
<Cimi> seb128, why don't we have tests for those errors?
<seb128> Cimi, because hardware specific issues require real hardware, and we can't easily own/manage every single hardware config that ever shipped in the world
<Cimi> seb128, it's a dell certified vostro
<Cimi> btw I see the point
<Cimi> hopefully we'll debug it
<seb128> step one is to report a bug
<Cimi> seb128, I failed to get debug symbols
<Cimi> seb128, tried attaching gdb before suspending
<Cimi> resuming
<Cimi> boh, didn't get anything
<Cimi> I will try again another time
<dandrader> mzanetti, unity8/mirCompositor merge done
<mhr3> Saviq, thoughts how we'd do https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/10-content-loading/mixed_bar_surface.png?attachauth=ANoY7cqrTVVU7UYpiae_0usTaP887PIG-9Qf90uiqJ9FRI0RUUCjLtx0jE9tpeJyimfW_3nRUiX0D3pDXqd4tncf7yep5FF7oaD8k-aRzkbl4Ntkto2VGgfvzxZu6uyNQbYaZk6mZnw5VLLv0b0sZbpqB6bAUiV4mz9_UWqkQqjVBm4HmvN1hgS0HhczULqx_5KEc93IMLJ0RfI6gZSl7RYY7aAeRmt-5xeWiJicT42ecs_Ck0KDLjGRss1jpp
<mhr3> S6PifqzmOUKdbg&attredirects=0 ?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, url shortener
<mhr3> :)
<mhr3> Saviq, http://goo.gl/1aixM9
<Saviq> mhr3, we have two usecases there, no internet connection and no account configured
<Saviq> mhr3, (at least)
<Saviq> mhr3, so I'm thinking two strings + url coming from the scope
<mhr3> Saviq, no account needs to be different, cause no internet is always just one, missing account creds can be multiple
<Saviq> mhr3, multiple as in multiple accounts missing?
<mhr3> yea
<Saviq> mhr3, don't think you'd display multiple lines like this
<mhr3> indeed, i think design was thinking about an inline card button for account issues
<Saviq> mhr3, one button "accounts" would be just as useful I'd think, maybe with the left one listing supported accounts?
<mhr3> hm, maybe, that's still not designed apparently
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, so...
<mhr3> i do remember mike promising me that design though
<elopio> ping Saviq, tedg: this is an interesting bug, but I'm not sure who can investigate on it
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1329141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Unity 8 "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> can you assign it to somebody?
<Saviq> elopio, please trace the .crash file first
<Saviq> elopio, apport-cli on the .crash file on the device where it's from
<Saviq> elopio, otherwise the .crash file is missing details
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks
<elopio> Saviq: that one comes from ci. So we should configure jenkins to do that?
<Saviq> elopio, I *thought* it was configured already (whoopsie-upload-all does that)
<Saviq> elopio, but apparently it doesn't
<Saviq> elopio, bug #1317968
<ubot5> bug 1317968 in Ubuntu CI Services "Smoketesting doesn't preprocess .crash files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317968
<Saviq> bug #1260384
<ubot5> bug 1260384 in Ubuntu CI Services "Should preprocess .crash files on test devices" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260384
<Saviq> elopio, in any case, qmlscene crashing has nothing to do with unity8
<elopio> I'll ask on ci about the trace.
<elopio> tedg: if qmlscene crashes during ubuntu-launch-app, is it on your plate?
<Saviq> elopio, unlikely
<tedg> elopio, Not really, it'd be the application that it's running.
<Saviq> elopio, but I believe fginther saw qmlscene crashing in jenkins recently
<Saviq> elopio, maybe he knows the issue
<Saviq> (and fixed it for us, too)
<tedg> Ah, it seems to be in one of the test applications.
<elopio> Saviq: in this case, it's not an application.
<elopio> it's the fake qmlscene that we use to test application life cycle on unity
<Saviq> elopio, so it is an application ;)
<elopio> so it's just an empty dummy app.
<Saviq> elopio, empty, dummy, but still an app (coming from UITK autopilot, too)
<Saviq> (I think?)
<tedg> Not a fake QML scene, the real QML scene binary
<elopio> right, a fake qml that we launch with qmlscene.
<Saviq> elopio, and fginther had exactly the same in our qmluitests job, fixed it in some way, so maybe he has an idea
<elopio> it's an app, but should have nothing that could cause the failure.
 * elopio waits for him...
<Saviq> mzanetti, oups, I replied to Olivier but dropped you guys from CC to not spam (went to warthogs still), yes there was a QtWeb* session, there's notes on the wiki, apparently none of us went there
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep... just saw the mail
<mzanetti> sounds like Germany just scored a goal
 * mzanetti does not have any TV running
<Saviq> they just started though :D
<mzanetti> well... 12 minutes
<Saviq> yeah, 1:0
 * Saviq runs out o/
<mzanetti> people were going wild around the neighborhood... so I assumed must be that
<mzanetti> and again :D lol
<dednick> Saviq: is the split greeter now reverted in image?
<mzanetti> dednick: its in trunk now, yes
<dednick> mzanetti: in phone image?
<mhr3> ah, tsdgoes gone?
<mzanetti> dednick: afaik in trunk also means in the latest devel-proposed image. its not in a propagated image yet
<dednick> mzanetti: i c
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> np
<fginther> elopio, what's up?
<Malinux> I made a search lense couple of years ago. It worked in ubuntu 12.04. However, in 14.04 it dosen't show up in dash
<Malinux> how can I make it work with ubuntu 14.04 ?
 * greyback eod
<elopio> fginther: have you seen qmlscene crashes recently?
<fginther> elopio, I have not looked at any recently
<fginther> elopio, there was an issue in CI with qmlscene running on desktop last week, but that was resolved to running on the wrong release
<elopio> fginther: ok. I've marked the bug as incomplete, waiting to see if we can gather more information.
<elopio> the last daily run was impressively green.
<fginther> elopio, if I read the scrollback though, it looks like back traces are missing (due to the switch to using the smoke test runner)? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1317968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317968 in Ubuntu CI Services "Smoketesting doesn't preprocess .crash files" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> fginther: yes, I think you are right. Andy said he was going to prepare a branch for it.
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-17
<Cimi> Saviq, is the greeter unsplit in image 84?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, even before that (81 I think)
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, cause I tried autopilot for my branch but greeter is transparent and such
<Cimi> all failing
<Cimi> so could be something else
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but it doesn't in trunk ;)
<Cimi> ahah yes
<Cimi> weather sucks in this country
<mhr3> tsdgeos, can you look at the dep issues?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, thomas wants to land it today no matter what
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: most of the times if run unity8 inside valgrind i don't get the scopes contents, any idea why that may be?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, timeout probably
<Saviq> pfft
<Cimi> bah
<mhr3> tsd
<mhr3> eh
<mhr3> tsdgeos, as Saviq said, timeouts
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any easy way to increase them?
<mhr3> is recompiling scopes lib an option?
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> although... should be possible to do it just by dropping a conf file somewhere
<mhr3> but i never tried that
<mhr3> so let's recompile
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well i think i don't need it now
<tsdgeos> i can get it to work mostly with unity-scope-tool
<tsdgeos> it'd be good to know for the future
<tsdgeos> need to go, i'm at the doctors waiting room and my turn is next
<tsdgeos> bbl
<mhr3> include/unity/scopes/internal/DfltConfig.h.in
<mhr3> static const int DFLT_ZMQ_TWOWAY_TIMEOUT = 300;   // milliseconds
<mhr3> static const int DFLT_ZMQ_LOCATE_TIMEOUT = 3000;  // milliseconds
<mhr3> eh..
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, noticed that noone did a proper review of the u8 departments branch, could you look at it?
<Saviq> mhr3, will do
<Saviq> mhr3, you found an issue though? with temp scopes?
<mhr3> yea.. wish that was the only issue :/
<Saviq> :|
<Cimi> Saviq, either run on device or my branch are quite broken
<Cimi> at least on the phone :\
<Saviq> Cimi, easy to verify - try with trunk
<Cimi> I haven't touched greeter in such way to break it
<Cimi> anyway will do
<Cimi> Saviq, can we have a silo?
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> Saviq, I have a mousearea on top of the infographics image
<Cimi> Saviq, which steals events from the swipe to unlock
<Cimi> Saviq, I just want the double tap
<Cimi> is it possible to propagate everything apart double taps?
<Cimi> or shall I connect to the main greeter mousearea and capture taps from here?
<Saviq> Cimi, double tap is unfortunately just two taps, so not sure how you think you'd discern those...
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, use the same area
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> that is the draggingarea in greeter.qml..
<seb128> Saviq, hey, do you know if that's a known issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7657512/
<seb128> Saviq, robert_ancell is hitting that when trying to run unity8 desktop on current utopic
<seb128> likely a platform-api issue, but tvoss doesn't seem online
<seb128> hum, ricmm is not on this channel, -> touch
<Cimi> Saviq, issue is... draghandle has already onClicked
<Cimi> Saviq, sure we shouldn't have another mousearea on top of the infographics stealing that clicked event?
<Cimi> otherwise I have to hack the draggingarea
<Cimi> and check the mouse position before dealing with onclicked to tease the launcher
<Saviq> Cimi, the greeter hints on tap
<Cimi> Saviq, onClicked
<Saviq> Cimi, it's working fine in the old infographics, why isn't it working now?
<Cimi> Saviq, because new infographics have a mousearea
<Saviq> Cimi, the old ones had one, too, double-click to change the source
<Cimi> Saviq, does tap work?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> on the circle, to reveal?
<Saviq> Cimi, I tap once, the hint shows up
<Saviq> Cimi, I tap twice, the notification source changes
<Cimi> mouse.accepted = false
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> yeah works with this added code
<Cimi> I guess I should make tests more robusts for that
<Cimi> apart from that is fine
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like it is running with my fake mock on the phone
<Cimi> why is that?
<Cimi> cannot se a proper prefix
<Cimi> ah ok calls run.sh
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7657681/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cool, tx
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i have a tentative fix for the unity8 crash on scorlling
<tsdgeos> Mirv: I have an upstream patch yet though (patch was exchanged with Simon from Digia via pastebin)
<tsdgeos> do you want to try to integrate it so more people can try it and confirm the crash is gone?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ooh! must be hard debugging, seeing random corruptions at different places
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah sure I'd like to integrate it
<tsdgeos> let me give you a diff
<Cimi> Saviq, does unity automatically prefix mocks?
<Cimi> preload I mean
<tsdgeos> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7657771/
<Cimi> Saviq, I always have the fake infographics, even id I almost commented run and run_on_device
<Cimi> i think it might be because I don't have the real plugin
<Cimi> so it fallsback to the fake
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, pushing a build to the normal PPA (the best way to have actual test results)
<Mirv> I hope the gcc breakage doesn't affect compiling of qtdeclarative though
<tsdgeos> gcc breakage?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if you upgrade your phone now and get 4.9.0-7ubuntu1 version of gcc-4.9 packages, everything C++ stops working
<tsdgeos> but aren't we compiling with 4.8 ?
<Mirv> but I guess the default compiler is still 4.8. I don't really know the details except that all you get to see is Google logo if you upgrade :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes I think so, and I think that probably the actual breakage comes from libprocess-cpp being compiled with 4.9 and now the new 4.9 broke it
<tsdgeos> :/
<dednick> greyback: using mir+unity-mir devel the apps are not getting focused when opened.
<Mirv> so I put out http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/gcc/fix_gcc.tar if eg. people want to dist-upgrade to Qt 5.3 PPA and still have it functional (relatively easily)
<dednick> greyback: nevermind. was my dodgey code
<greyback> dednick: sorry am otp
<tsdgeos> Mirv: upstream is now at https://codereview.qt-project.org/87633
<Cimi> Saviq, time for mumble quickly? have issue I cannot resolve
<Saviq> Cimi, am there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: compliation essentially done but the nice PNG crunch will take some time still https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/6105619
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will keep an eye
<Saviq> Mirv, that thing should be killed with fire :P
<Saviq> paulliu, now that you know the dash machinery more, could you have a look at bug #1330957 ?
<ubot5> bug 1330957 in Unity 8 "Header with no mascot has no margin when card background is enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330957
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so the build is done, can you do some testing on whether you can reproduce the crash or not?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, testing already, I haven't been able to crash it so far
<tsdgeos> nice, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, same issue in the test with trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, so probably the test does something, like tap too quickly or so
<Cimi> Saviq, so basically adding mouseDoubleClick(greeter, greeter.width/2, greeter.height/2); at the beginning in test_teasingArea(data) of tst_SingleGreeter.qml causes the following to fail
<Cimi> so a double tap/click on the infographics mouse area break things
<Cimi> I don't know what
<Cimi> note that if you then add another mouseClick after this, it works
<Cimi> it's like something gets stuck
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the fact i need "afterLineChildItem: DashDepartments" in two places in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/departments/+merge/221072 shows we need some refactoring there, but i'd rather add a todo than do it right now, what do you say?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, call it "navigation" btw...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what should i call navgation?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "afterLine"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they refer to it as navigation (departments + sorting)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, it's a generic name for the thing that shows in a pageheader
<tsdgeos> you can you there whatever you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bottomItem?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the name is bad :D
<tsdgeos> i agree it's not the best name ever, but navigation is worse
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, forgot it's generic
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, we probably need some refactor between ScopeItem and Dash, am fine with TODO
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you prefer bottomItem instead of afterLineItem ?
<tsdgeos> afterLine is about being after the "signature line"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know... postDividerItem?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's all in PageHeader, too, right? not specific to LVWPH?
<tsdgeos> correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so bottomItem would be good, too, your call between postDividerItem and bottomItem
<tsdgeos> ok
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm pretty confident https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/sound-hint-support/+merge/218962 and https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/sound-hint-support/+merge/218961 are good to go, if you want to take another look... regarding the two branches for the combo-button support there's still a merge-conflict (reported by lp) in debian/changelog I haven't been able to reproduce locally.
<Saviq> MacSlow, which branch has the conflicts?
<MacSlow> Saviq, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/combo-button-support/+merge/221506
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed, ignore LP, must've gotten confused
<Saviq> MacSlow, if CI is good then we're fine
<MacSlow> Saviq, newer CI-run for unity8/sound-hint-support is currently underway... I expect a CI-approved within the next 30 min or so
<Cimi> I think my system defaults to qt4
<Cimi> I have this error now
<Cimi> qmlplugindump: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmlplugindump': No such file or directory
<Cimi> compiling
<Cimi> is there a magic env variable?
<MacSlow> Cimi, hm... when did you last pull updates?
<Saviq> Cimi, `apt install qt5-default`
<Saviq> MacSlow, all looks good indeed, will run through them and ACK tomorrow morning
<Cimi> Saviq, what does this package do?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I had a bunch of compiler-errror earlier this day and those went away after pulling updates again this afternoon
<Cimi> sets the default version to qt5
<Cimi> weird
<MacSlow> Saviq, great thx!
<Saviq> Cimi, why weird? qt4 and qt5 are co-installable, both have the same binaries
<Saviq> Cimi, so something needs to decide how to deal with that
<dednick> mterry: mind taking a quick look? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity-system-compositor/trusted-sessions/+merge/221835
<dednick> just some compatibility updates for mir.
<mterry> dednick, looks visually fine yeah
<dednick> although jenkins should be able to  build it now...
<mterry> dednick, top-approve when you like
<dednick> mterry: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, would have preferred a tool
<Cimi> Saviq, instead a package
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: you don't really *need* the package, you can just export  QT_SELECT="qt5"
<tsdgeos> like i do
<tsdgeos> but then you have to change all control files to not require the package ^_^
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise what happens if you install qt4-defaults then uninstall the packages (and qt4?)
<Cimi> it should fall back to qt5
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, it'd probably be handled by alternatives in Ubuntu otherwise, but qt-chooser is an upstream Qt tool, we didn't want to go against that
<Saviq> Cimi, and it allows you to easily switch between them by just exporting the var as Albert said
<dednick> Saviq: platform-api/devel & unity-system-compositor/devel should be using mir staging ppa as well for jenkins CI builds right?
<dednick> as well = same as unity-mir
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, afaict
<Saviq> kgunn, can you confirm ↑?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. ok, they dont seem to be at the mo. I'll talk to CI
<Cimi> Saviq, this double click thing is weird
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have an idea?
<Cimi> I can try with a testcase but...
<Cimi> I'm wondering if it will become wasting time
<Saviq> Cimi, if another click is a workaround, use it for now
<Saviq> Cimi, with a FIXME
<Cimi> Saviq, it is weird
<Cimi> Saviq, I am not sure there is no bug here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean with "TryVerticalJournal doesn't resize the journal, would be nice to see how it behaves." ?
<tsdgeos> it does totally resize here :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as I resize the window
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the actual journal does not get resized
<tsdgeos> i get more/less columns
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh'
<tsdgeos> you don't?
<Saviq> tsdgeos,  width: units.gu(80)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, line 359 of the diff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it's only anchored left
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's not tryVerticalJournal
<tsdgeos> that's tryResponsiveVerticalJournal
<Saviq> tsdgeos,  sorry, meant that
<Saviq> does it make more sense now? :)
<tsdgeos> honestly didn't think it was needed since the other already does it, but sure, can do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the other does something else
<tsdgeos> correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here you'll see that the columns are spaced before there's space for one more etc.
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> mhr3, I dist-upgraded from silo 014, where should I look for depts?
<mhr3> Saviq, amazon
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm I only get a single item... wonder if it's geography-based (we don't have amazon here...)
<Saviq> (single item and no depts that is)
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm.. maybe, i get three :)
<mhr3> and depts
 * Saviq shakes fist
<Saviq> that's gonna be tricky then :|
<mhr3> Saviq, what do you get with https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2/amazon/search?q=&platform=phone ?
<Saviq> mhr3, got depts there :/
<kgunn> dednick: i saw you got the answer, gcc shenanigans...
<mhr3> Saviq, when did you upgrade from the silo? i was rebuilding u8 like an hour ago
<Saviq> mhr3, just now
<mhr3> hm, should be good then
<Saviq> mhr3, and it's not there in either favourite or temp scope
<mhr3> Saviq, pastebin upstart's smart-scopes-proxy.log
<dednick> kgunn: that's the issue with unity-mir. usc & platform-api aren't building with mir staging ppa.
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659027/
<dednick> kgunn: i've spoken to fginther. he's adding the hooks for the ppa to the jenkins projects.
<kgunn> dednick: ah
<mhr3> Saviq, hm.. all looks good, check versions of unity-api, u8, scopes-api?
<Saviq> mhr3, all updated from the ppa :|
<mhr3> Saviq, music scope not working right?
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659040/
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, empty
<Saviq> *weird*
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the 'Should this be "responsive"?'
<tsdgeos> it's what we have in the others
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<mhr3> Saviq, indeed... last one then - scope-registry.log
<tsdgeos> i agree it can be a bit confusing
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659043/
<Saviq> AH
<Saviq> mhr3, didn't restart smart-scopes-proxy
<mhr3> oh you're on desktop?
<mhr3> then yea... restart all
<Cimi> Saviq, what's the best way to run autopilot tests?
<kgunn> dednick: fyi...i'm trying to get a ci-train silo, line 12 of the sheet, to get ppa going for folks to use....
<Saviq> Cimi, desktop or phone?
<Cimi> Saviq, well all
<Saviq> Cimi, on desktop or phone
<Cimi> I need to test this infographics
<Cimi> qmltests are fine
<dednick> kgunn: cool. unity-mir not up-to-date yet. just doing some tests now.
<Cimi> sbuilding now
<kgunn> dednick: ah...so unity-mir mp needs updating ?
<dednick> kgunn: yup. nearly done
<Cimi> Saviq, so?
<Saviq> Cimi, install the packages on the phone and use phablet-test-run -n unity8-autopilot
<Cimi> btw
<Cimi> sbuilding now, after long time
<Cimi> libunity-mir-dev:armhf : Depends: libplatform-api1-dev:armhf but it is not installable
<Cimi> and so on
<Saviq> Cimi, you can take the packages from CI
<Cimi> known issue or I delete and start from scratch?
<Cimi> Saviq, would like to have a silo for that
<Cimi> Saviq, with infographics too
<Saviq> Cimi, right, we lost the silo
<dednick> kgunn: ok, i've just updated the unity-mir trust session branch
<Saviq> Cimi, let me try
 * Saviq updates the chroots
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the departments, you tested amazon scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> it's the amazon scope that breaks
<tsdgeos> not my fault :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you sure? it looked like something broke internally?
<tsdgeos> i'm pretty much sure yes
<tsdgeos> can you tryDashContent
<tsdgeos> or maybe i don't understand what "click on header to close while it's loading" means
<tsdgeos> that's "header" in there?
<Saviq> the department button
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it looks like it's waiting for it to load at that point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I could reproduce in tryDash, but it opened after it loaded
<tsdgeos> i'll need you to drive me with what you do there
<tsdgeos> but tomorrow, today fix VJ
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos_> and my wifi exploded
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: i think the problem is items are changing size after created and that confuses the VJ
<tsdgeos_> booo
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, :|
<Saviq> Cimi, u8 cross-compiles fine here
<Cimi> Saviq, weird
<Saviq> Cimi, make sure to update/upgrade your chroot
<Cimi> Saviq, I will delete the chroots
<Cimi> Saviq, how can I?
<Saviq> Cimi, sbuild-update
<Saviq> Cimi, also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Maintaining_the_schroots
<Cimi> cool
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: i can fix it, but tomorrow, too tired now to tackle that big-ish change now
<Cimi> Saviq, ap seems to run fine... I'll leave it...
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> the phone app has the new bottom edge
<Cimi> looks quite confusing to use
<Cimi> when it's in, the header changes weird
<Cimi> Saviq, did you try the new bottom edge in the phone app?
<Cimi> am I alone thinking it's weird layer of navigation?
<Cimi> it comes from the bottom, but the header suggest to navigate left not down
<Cimi> i think that if we have a gesture from the bottom we should be able to revert it with an action similar but inverted
<alecu> mzanetti, Saviq: here's a fake launcher, that exposes via dbus the interfaces we discussed, and that uses libubuntu-download-manager-client to fetch progress and error information: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/launcher-integration/+merge/223461
<alecu> I'll be using that to test the scope branch that will call startInstallation and completeInstallation
<alecu> I figured it might be useful as a skeleton for the launcher implementation.
<mterry> Is there a 'FunctionSpy' like there is a SignalSpy?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-18
<Cimi> Saviq, czesc
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a silo :)
<Saviq> Cimi, whatup?
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, let's see if I can get another one for us...
<Saviq> Cimi, I could also build you packages, that'd probably be even quicker
<Cimi> Saviq, I can do that as well
<Saviq> Cimi, even better
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted to test it properly
<Cimi> camera app as well
<Saviq> Cimi, that's properly enough ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, building packages yourself and getting them on a phone is properly enough
<Saviq> at least until we're limited on silos
<Saviq> s/until/while/
<Cimi> Saviq, I did sbuild update
<Cimi> Saviq,but now still having same issue as yesterday
<Cimi> libunity-mir-dev:armhf : Depends: libplatform-api1-dev:armhf but it is not installable
<Saviq> Cimi, try with a fresh chroot, looks like you have some dirty in there
<Cimi> yeah I was googling for the wiki
<Cimi> need to add to the bookmarks
<Saviq> Cimi, v
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Saviq> Cimi, you could also use `click chroot` to bootstrap
<Saviq> Cimi, depends how much power you want to maintain
<Saviq> MacSlow, there are inline comments from my review on 06.06 in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/combo-button-support/+merge/221499 that you didn't address
 * Saviq will say "see inline comments" in reviews now
<Saviq> MacSlow, and there's a new ap test failure
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/combo-button-support/+merge/221499/comments/535010
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<Cimi> Saviq, removed all chroots
<Cimi> Saviq, still same issue
<Saviq> Cimi, are you by any chance using proposed in the chroots?
<Cimi> mk-sbuild --target armhf utopic
<Cimi> Saviq, that might be
<Saviq> Cimi, --skip-updates --skip-proposed
<Saviq> SKIP_UPDATES="1"
<Saviq> SKIP_PROPOSED="1"
<Saviq> or that in ~/.mk-sbuild.rc
<Cimi> Saviq, I have without the " "
<Cimi> SKIP_PROPOSED=1
<Saviq> Cimi, pastebin the whole log
<Saviq> Cimi, you should have a .build symlink to it
<Saviq> wherever you invoked sbuild
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662639/
<Saviq> Cimi, jeez, it's UITK that's broken (for 3 months now) ;(
<Cimi> Saviq, which doesn't answer the doubt, why is it working for you? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, I used a dirty chroot, sorry
<Cimi> maybe that's because I haven't had chicken wings that night
<Cimi> Saviq, silo! silo! silo! silo!
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, let's see
<Cimi> Saviq, I restarted ap
<Cimi> Saviq, qmltests are fine
<Cimi> Saviq, I am missing to retest the integration with camera app
<mzanetti> Saviq: how would you propose to do the dash app startup? ApplicationManager taking care of that or an upstart job?
<mzanetti> probably upstart I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, upstart job
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, appmgr injecting it into the window stack when it's running (or maybe always?)
<Saviq> since it's meant to run always...
<mzanetti> well, its a regular app for AppManager (with a don't close flag)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, sure, but suddenly it has to listen to all upstart notifications (and not only to ual ones) to see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, but maybe that's fine
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know... still working on that one
<Saviq> MacSlow, oh ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'start/running'
<Cimi> I have loads of this
<Cimi> 39
<Saviq> Cimi, just pasting one line is not gonna tell me anything
<Cimi> Saviq, ap
<Cimi> _get_unity_pid
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662776/
<Cimi> feels like unity hanged :\
<Cimi> Saviq, ok ap doesn't run for me on the device
<Cimi> trying on desktop
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you remember me the required steps to run ap on desktop?
<Cimi> well I could install the package or duing from builddir
<Saviq> Cimi, ./build.sh; make -C builddir install; PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot autopilot3 run unity8
<MacSlow> Saviq, the sound-hint related branches are ready for a final look (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/sound-hint-support/+merge/218961, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/sound-hint-support/+merge/218962)
<Cimi> Saviq, can I add it here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<Cimi> Saviq, now that I remember... I think it's in the readme
<Saviq> Cimi, it's in CODING most probably, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, and it's a wiki, what are you asking me for ;D
<Cimi> Saviq, but unity session exits running ap on desktop
<Cimi> Saviq, ok how do we test ap here?
<Cimi> Saviq, on the phone seems to hang
<Saviq> Cimi, right, so you're in tsdgeos camp
<Cimi> on the dekstop ap doesn't run
<Saviq> Cimi, what hangs on the phone?
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662776/
<Saviq> Cimi, did the test start at all?
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> after few ap it stops
<Saviq> Cimi, ran just fine here yesterday :|
<Cimi> Saviq, obviously merging without testing deeply is a no?
<Saviq> Cimi, I requested a silo, let's wait for that hten
<Cimi> Saviq, saw comments here? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems/+merge/221880
<Cimi> those inline comments are lesss readable imho
<Cimi> they should pop in back as well as a formatted comment to the MR
<Cimi> and some more feedback here is appreciated https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_touchdown/+merge/221113
<mhr3> Saviq, should be able to land everything department-related today, is it ok from your pov?
<Cimi> I don't think we need an animation at all
<seb128> Cimi, hey, could you review/ack https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/overlay-scrollbar/only-x11/+merge/222466
<Saviq> mhr3, there's issues I found on top of yours (that's fixed)
<Saviq> mhr3, UX ones, not even code (yet)
<mhr3> Saviq, landing-blocking issues?
<Saviq> mhr3, some of them, yeah, like I ended up with depts that don't open
<mhr3> Saviq, oh? tsdgeos looking into those? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, queued, yes
<tsdgeos> not yet
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm unsure it's my fault to be honest
<tsdgeos> but may be :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think there's two parts to it - UI waiting for loaded = true and then it not ever getting true would be a lower level issue
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, i'm not going to say that the plugin side is perfect :) not fun pretending to have state on top of stateless queries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we need to wait for loaded = true, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we could open and show the activity indicator
<tsdgeos> isn't that what i do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it just doesn't open
<tsdgeos> then it's wrong yes
<tsdgeos> but let me finish VJ first :D
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, replied
<Saviq> Cimi, re: inlines, there's UI things to be improved for sure, but they're really useful already
<Saviq> Cimi, and less work in the first place - before I had to bzr diff and copy paste parts of the diff to the review, which was painful
<Saviq> Cimi, re: touchdown, it's definitely not good yet, since you tapping on the card only shows the effect on the art, it looks rather bad in a horizontal card layout
<mzanetti> Saviq: meh... is it possible to use sbuild atm or does uitk break it for real?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can force stuff in
 * mzanetti struggling with the old qtgraphicaleffects dependency too
<Saviq> mzanetti, create a purpose-build chroot for unity8 and install deps manually
<mzanetti> yeah... trying that, but even if I install the new qtgraphicaleffects stuff, uitk still wants the old one
<Saviq> mzanetti, or I could package a working one up for you, let's see
<mzanetti> Saviq: shouldn't we just create a branch for uitk and fix it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I did already
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, tbh I thought it was done before :|
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/new-qt-dep-names/+merge/223522
<mzanetti> yeah. I remember someone told me months ago it'll be fixed with the next release or similar
<Cimi> Saviq, i don;t understand your comment
<Cimi> Not sure why. If we know the icon is always foo x bar, why?
<Saviq> Cimi, why do we need a container if we know the icon will always be a certain size? we need to force the size on it
<Cimi> Saviq, the icon changes with title dimension
<Cimi> Saviq, and title has to shrink when there is emblem
<Cimi> so title should anchor right when there is no emblem
<Cimi> or anchor to the emblem when there is one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: please have a look at the VJ branch again, let's see what you can find
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, still no need for a container
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
 * tsdgeos hops onto departments
<Cimi> Saviq, it's harder to calculate width otherwise
<Saviq> Cimi, it's square, not sure why it becomes harder
<Cimi> if it is also possible
<Cimi> Saviq, because you have to do, in title
<Cimi> anchors.left mascot or border or anything
<Saviq> Cimi, why does emblem "change dimensions based on title"? based on title font size?
<Cimi> then you have to set a width that you don't know
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, why "width that you don't know"?
<Cimi> Saviq, you don't know the length from left anchor of the title and the right edge
<Cimi> Saviq, it's inside a row
<Cimi> and then you'd have to use x and y instead anchoring I believe
<Cimi> because you cannot anchor something that is not a parent
<Saviq> Cimi, use an HBox
<Saviq> Cimi, but I still don't get why it'd be so difficult, it's just an image of a certain size that you need to right-anchor the title to
<Cimi> Saviq, you cannot right anchor is a row
<Saviq> Cimi, definitely not warranting a container in my mind yet
<Saviq> Cimi, why is it in a row?
<Cimi> Saviq, the title is inside a row
<Cimi> mascot, title...
<Cimi> both inside row
<Cimi> then if there is a subtitle they are also inside a column
<Cimi> it's easier to play rubik's cube than dealing with cardcreator.js
<Saviq> Cimi, ok then, use an HBox then, it will automagically expand the title (or column) to fit with the other elements
<Cimi> Saviq, what's hbox?
<Cimi> Saviq, google doesn't know about it
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-layouts-rowlayout.html
<Saviq> it's RowLayout in QML
<Saviq> Cimi, but you should have known HBox from gtk?
<Cimi> Saviq, yep but you were talking qml :)
<Cimi> my container is an hbox
<Cimi> Saviq, so you suggest to always put the title inside a rowlayout?
<Cimi> it is better to use the container then
<Cimi> unless you mean just to replace the container with the rowlayout when the emblem is displayed
<Saviq> Cimi, replace the Row with RowLayout
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> let's see if still works
<Cimi> because then there is a column
<Saviq> Cimi, so?
<Saviq> Cimi, a column is just an item like any other
<Cimi> so you still need to put the title inside a container
<Saviq> Cimi, you just need to make sure that both title and Column get Layout.fillWidth: true
<Saviq> mzanetti, uploading to http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8-amd64-armhf.tar.xz, should be there in 4
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... that's unity8 trunk is it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can just `cp /etc/schroot/chroots.d/sbuild-{utopic,unity8}-amd64-armhf` and adapt it a bit
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a chroot that you'll be able to cross-build unity8 with
<mzanetti> oh
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<mzanetti> cool
<Cimi> Saviq, you still need a container I'm sorry
<Saviq> Cimi, otp
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw. just tried to build your uitk branch, fails with "qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''"
<Saviq> mzanetti, QT_SELECT=qt5
<mzanetti> (I know how to get around it for now, but something seems fishy)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I shouldn't have to do that myself, should?
<Saviq> mzanetti, how were you trying to build it?
<mzanetti> sbuild --build=amd64 --host=armhf -d utopic
<Saviq> mzanetti, qmake doesn't cross build
<mzanetti> oh right
<mzanetti> crap
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi, it's there, you can grab that chroot, unpack it into /var/lib/schroot and cp/adapt the above file to use it
<mzanetti> Saviq: 247MB?
<Saviq> mzanetti, xz
<Saviq> it unpacks to 1500
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, just wanted to know if I have the full thing, as I started the download a minute ago
<Cimi> Saviq, you back?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, but still I don't understand why you need a container ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, because there's a case where there is a row containing mascot on left, on right containing a column composed by top the title and bottom the subtitle
<Cimi> Saviq, when we have an emblem, we want the top part of the column having title + emblem (bottom subtitle full width)
<Cimi> and that's where you need the container
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<Cimi> using rowlayout will limit the use of the container just to this case, but it won't reduce any code usage
<Cimi> It might require more code or less
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea for the departments activity indicator?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: there's something weird with the loaded property going on
<tsdgeos> mhr3: when i go back to all departments is immediately set to true
<tsdgeos> even if it is not correct
<tsdgeos> and then i get a signal changed
<tsdgeos> to true again :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, think this has something to do with it? :)
<mhr3> XFAIL  : DepartmentsTest::testGoingBack() We have the department in cache, to it kind of is loaded
<mhr3>    Loc: [/home/miso/projects/unity-scopes-shell/tests/departmentstest.cpp(202)]
<mhr3> PASS   : DepartmentsTest::testGoingBack()
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663248/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: looks like it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that messes up a bit with the height stability code i have which tries not to resize the list until it's loaded
<tsdgeos> and now is resized twice
<tsdgeos> because it is loaded but empty and then loaded but not empty
<tsdgeos> so when going back it shrinks and grows unneededly
<mhr3> tsdgeos, will adding a simple check whether the prop really changed fix your issue?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ?
<mhr3> although i think the scope is doing something nasty which invalidates too much of the tree
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you said you get a signal twice, right?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no, i get it just once
<tsdgeos> but saying "hi man, i changed from true to true"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ah ok
<mhr3> then i really need to do something with the invalidation
<Saviq> Cimi, ok now I know what you mean
<Saviq> Cimi, I missed the "subtitle full width" use case
<Cimi> np
<Saviq> Cimi, I wonder if we could get away with GridLayout then
<Cimi> hard to explain anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, mascot spanning two rows
<Cimi> Saviq, but what's ther advantage?
<Saviq> Cimi, and subtitle spanning two columns
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that'd be cool
<Cimi> is this making the code much simpler?
<Saviq> Cimi, it would simplify the whole thing, from being a column in a row to just a grid
<Saviq> Cimi, but maybe not now, we didn't use the layouts enough I to have a handle on them
<Saviq> Cimi, so if your trouble is moving the emblem in and out of the column, but you still know its height (based on title line height, I assume?), you know its width based on its height, what does the container give you? do you move the emblem in and out of the container?
 * Saviq needs to read the code..
<Cimi> Saviq, just approve :P
<Saviq> Cimi, unlikely ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, it saves you headaches in cardcreator.js
<Cimi> we need to rewrite this into something easier
<Cimi> but I have no idea how too
<Saviq> Cimi, we've been through that unfortunately
<Saviq> Cimi, and to keep the flexibility and the performance, we're in for code generation however you look at it :|
<Cimi> Saviq, separate files? :|
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, will you update them every time?
<Saviq> Cimi, all of them, I mean?
<Saviq> Cimi, if you agree to maintain them, be my guest :P
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, we *might* go for compile-time generation of some of them
<Saviq> that could simplify it a bit here or there
<Cimi> Saviq, we could have something that includes qml files
<Cimi> into a big one
<Saviq> Cimi, effect is the same, maybe slightly more readable
<Cimi> maybe it's easier to read
<Saviq> Cimi, but also requires loading files from disk, so slower
<Saviq> Cimi, oh now I understand, you're putting *both* title and emblem into that container, so that to fight with the Column...
<Cimi> Saviq, yes they are one single entity
<mzanetti> Saviq: fyi: there's also another breakage wrt build deps in sbuild :/ libunity-mir depends on libplatform-api1-dev while it should be libubuntu-application-api-dev afaict
<Saviq> mzanetti, that changed recently did it?
<mzanetti> yeah, first time I see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you still can't build?
<Saviq> Cimi, so maybe we just need to replace the Column with an Item and use anchors instead of Column?
<mzanetti> right... but I guess I'll be able to solve it...
<Saviq> yeah, you should be able to fix unity-mir and x-build locally
<Cimi> Saviq, why you don't like my approach?
<mzanetti> just that it doesn't really help with acceptance of x-building
<Saviq> mzanetti, weird how I can build it with that same chroot?
<Saviq> Cimi, would save us the container, and there's only ever two items max in the column
<Saviq> Cimi, less items → faster
<Cimi> Saviq, "save us one item" ?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, we really need to optimize the sh$t out of this
<Cimi> Saviq, it is probably 0.001s slower
<Saviq> Cimi, times 80 that's being loaded at any given time
<Saviq> Cimi, that's 80ms
<Saviq> Cimi, that's 5 frames :P
<Cimi> Saviq, then we lose 0.3 on loading images or shaders of the ubuntushape
<Saviq> Cimi, which doesn't mean that we should disregard anything else that is slow
<mzanetti> strange... unity-mir trunk seems good
<Saviq> er
<mzanetti> why does it then want the old dep in here :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, go into the chroot, apt-cache policy libunity-mir-dev
<Cimi> Saviq, there are shits that are much slower than one item
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663313
<Cimi> js or properties too
<Saviq> Cimi, just do it, please
<Cimi> Saviq, I just virtually gave you another  chicken wing to eat :P
<Saviq> Cimi, I will enjoy it then
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> Saviq, at this point it's better to waste time for the grid
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed new rev to shell-plugin, should be better for you now
<mhr3> can you try it out?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do i need to recompile or the ppa will update?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, will take a while to build it in ppa, you better recompile
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> plus i'm about to break the ppa
<mhr3> oh wait, you won't be able to compile it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it probably won't build for you, do reverse cherrypick of 130 to make it work with what's currently in the ppa
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ouch
<tsdgeos> mhr3: nothing in bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/department-support/ ?
<mhr3> lp:~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/department-support
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i did rever 130
<tsdgeos> getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663644/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, then nope, you didn't revert 130
<tsdgeos> i did :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, how?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663652/
<tsdgeos> given that it doesn't touch mock-scope
<tsdgeos> i don't see what 130 has to do there
<tsdgeos> lol stupid
<tsdgeos> bzr diff is not what i want there
<tsdgeos> well not that one
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ignore me ^^
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, you just did revert to 130
<mhr3> tsdgeos, bzr merge -r 130..129 .
<tsdgeos> mhr3: doesn't work, still get "all departments" loaded to be immediately true when going back
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, but it won't change now
<mhr3> well.. unless the scope is totally screwed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't care it won't change, i want loaded to be what we agreed on
<tsdgeos> i.e. that all the children are there
<tsdgeos> now it's true and there's like 1 children there
<mhr3> but they are
<mhr3> if there's still just one child, it either doesn't work, or the scope is f*ed up
<tsdgeos> mhr3: this is my log
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663672/
<tsdgeos> don't know if it's the scope or not
<tsdgeos> but it's wrong :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any idea who is doing the scope so we can ping them'
<tsdgeos> ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ok, it's the scope
<mhr3> tsdgeos, did a few queries - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663704/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, although i guess i could handle it better - can give you the cached state, set it to loading, and if the scope decides to change everything, so be it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: don't know i guess it's something you can discuss with scope people?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we'll always have to deal with scopes that give out weird data
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the question is - do you want to overlay the loading spinner on a cached department list even though it won't change?
<mhr3> which is what will happen to well behaved scopes because of that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: kind of kills the purpose of caching?
<mhr3> yep
<tsdgeos> i'd vote for fixing the scope to be correct
<Saviq> Cimi, stuff's built in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, if you are not using your mako/manta, can you run an ap?
<Saviq> Cimi, with this silo?
<Cimi> yup
<Saviq> let's try
<Cimi> since before was hanging for me
<Cimi> after few tests..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so about the departments stuff, the chevrons look like the designs to me, but maybe not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do we get it in hands of a designer so he can comment?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should be able to get someone to install the silo on their phones
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which designs, btw?
<tsdgeos> there was a screen somewhere i was copying i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/2-navigation look much smaller
<tsdgeos> maybe it was just wireframe
<Saviq> tsdgeos, halfway down there's "visuals"
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i don't think they are smaller
<Saviq> hum, they were huge for me
<Saviq> will try again in a mo
<elopio> hello
<elopio> can I get a review here, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/flake8/+merge/223495
<elopio> just cleaning up the py files.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, yeah they are a bit smaller :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a *bit* ;)
<tsdgeos> i'm obviously not good at comparing sizes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: there's something veeeeeeeeery weird with leaves
<tsdgeos> it's like the tick doesn't get updated until like very far in the future
<tsdgeos> probably until the query ends
<tsdgeos> so if i open the menu before
<dednick> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/platform-api/trust-sessions/+merge/223369 succeeded on jenkins. you need anything else for approve?
<tsdgeos> either i see no tick, or the tick is in the "old" leaf
<greyback> tsdgeos: learn! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh5kZ4uIUC0
<tsdgeos> mhr3: anything you can do about that?
<greyback> dednick: nope, will approve now then
<dednick> greyback: thanks
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm.. doesn't the list close anyway?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it does, but then i can go and open it again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wonder, could we have a single (clipping) background that would resize, instead of having background "per-page"?
<mhr3> though you aren't really seeing from that dep, so maybe it's good it's not ticked?
<mhr3> seeing results*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as now you end up with this stair-like construct moving across your screen
<tsdgeos> mhr3: don't know, felt totally weird for me
<Saviq> greyback, rofl
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i get what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you get into a child dep, or move up
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a _|¯ construct going through the screen sometimes
<tsdgeos> correct, the list needs to adjust to the new size
<tsdgeos> going back is more broken than forward because the scope is broken
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that means every "page" has its own background
<tsdgeos> size should adjust only once and is adapting twice now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and you move the background sideways
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wouldn't it be better if the background was behind the ListView itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and resize to the current item?
<greyback> Saviq: oh yay, you fixed the unity-mir papi dep, that was on my todo today. Now I can clean up some of papi's dummy packages
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/platform-api/transitional-multi-arch
<Saviq> greyback, unless they're going away, in which case just nuke them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't understand it still :D
<tsdgeos> isn't it exactly the same?
<tsdgeos> what would it do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there  would never be a _|¯ going through the screen
<greyback> Saviq: think I'll be nuking those. Will be proceeding with care...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause the _ would just move up and down
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of | moving sideways ;D
 * Saviq records
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, there's never one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, my eyes see it ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: as said, it's just there when going back because it's broken
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm ok, let me see
<tsdgeos> oh and maybe when going forward if the thing loads too fast
<Cimi> Saviq, I am confused again with those containers, we have a big row containing mascot, then we need another container for title + emblem anyway
<tsdgeos> that would also happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Cimi> I started renaming things and such while I got stuck again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you record it? i can't see it going forward
<Cimi> i cannot see how we can save one container to be honest
<tsdgeos> Saviq: chevron's should be a bit smaller now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-06-18%2016:08:45.png
<Cimi> intead of using a Column { Item { Title - Emblem } - Subtitle } just Item { Title - Emblem - Subtitle } ?
<Saviq> Cimi, mascot, { title, emblem | subtitle }
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, mascot, title
<Saviq> Cimi, mascot, { title | subtitle}
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I imagine the list items have background of their own
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no it doesn't
<tsdgeos> there's only one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then I dunno, but that's what I'm seeing ;)
<tsdgeos> no wait i'm lying
<tsdgeos> there's one per list
<Saviq> delegate
<tsdgeos> still, should not be happening
<Saviq> exactly
<tsdgeos> i have code to make it not do that
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably better still with just one background
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that was with tryDash, so should be easy to repro
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the problems are the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, except you can hide them with clipping ;)
<tsdgeos> i need to know when to grow/shrink it, don't think there's a huge difference in code complexity between one vs many
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yes, agreed
 * Cimi really hates every single second he spends on cardcreator.js
 * Cimi better finish quickly
<Saviq> greyback, ok, dropping that branch then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-06-18%2016:18:33.png vs. https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/2-navigation/01_Amazon_nav-01.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cr1UtXNpGf4ZnmbJ8SlOceBSoQTffxfLw__lMGjti1fdC-ivHDxkeTlfDegCSHXmNmttfPf4YTPkVWYC0PF1htyg0EAOq4Tb0HhvsNMf9GVlK8Zg7-0VLGwLhlQ2c0BK7H2c-7cNIqkg1oGbtT38gwJ0AjFNuyW-kl-C98FEchioNZdky-LSKghR8nzR-Hgth8k5mX7M1ePEUiKsvNdEx
<Saviq> C644l6Zm77HQUC19aJmECFhnfT8X3oyMPJe5ePBi-c8_4iDCO1
<Saviq> yay for huge links
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you don't have the last code
<tsdgeos> or i haven't pushed it
<tsdgeos> i wan't pushed it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pull
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ooh, nice :)
<Saviq> Cimi, ap pass
<Cimi> Saviq, xool
<Cimi> Saviq, mako?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<paulliu> chromium browser keeps crashing. I got lots of segfaults in dmesg. [23522.777399] chromium[15959]: segfault at 1010 ip b345d81a sp bfd76f60 error 4 in chromium[b0e9e000+68f0000]
<Cimi> tedg, you know where is pete woods?
<tedg> Cimi, holiday
<Cimi> tedg, till when?
<tedg> Cimi, I believe just this week.
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> it's not on the website
<tedg> Probably a migration issue.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i pushed a fix for the stairs effect
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tkx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still failing when going back because the scope is saying it is loaded already
<tsdgeos> and it isn't really
<tsdgeos> can't do much there
<tsdgeos> on the amazon scope i mean
<tsdgeos> not in the try mode
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kthx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll get it in the hands of design tomorrow morning
<tsdgeos> coo
<tsdgeos> l
<mhr3> Saviq, so, i'm getting ready to land deps, still some blockers you'd like to see resolved?
<mhr3> only thing missing from our side is app scope rebuild
<mhr3> oh, time to do one more u8 rebuild then
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, and I actually need to review it still :|
<mhr3> Saviq, is that still going to happen today?
<mhr3> hm i should go get lunch
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<Cimi> Saviq, so glad it works the ap
<Cimi> Saviq, but I don't get usermetrics service to populate on pictures I take
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know if the service/camera app are working properly
<Cimi> Saviq, so I don't know if the real code is working
<Cimi> Saviq, there is a command to generate fake entries but pete knows
<Saviq> Cimi, that's because the camera app you have is a click
<Cimi> Saviq, heh how dows it work?
<Saviq> Cimi, just apt install camera-app and you'll have two I believe
<Saviq> or well, build a click
<Cimi> how can I remove the click and just use the apt one?
<Cimi> btw calling click apps now that we don't click anymore but we 'tap' was a smart move :D
<Saviq> Cimi, long-press / uninstall should work
<Cimi> k
<Saviq> Cimi, still no infographics for me, though :|
<Cimi> Saviq, me neither
<Cimi> Saviq, /var/lib/usermetrics should have /var/lib/usermetrics/32011 folder
<Cimi> Saviq, so it's definitely camera not generating infographics or the service
<Cimi> Saviq, pete should be back next week
<Cimi> tedg, does anyone else apart from pete know how to generate/fake an infographic?
<tedg> Cimi, pete is by far the best, I'm not sure who was his reviewer though. Perhaps thostr_ would have and idea.
<Cimi> Saviq, yay @ ~/.bash_history
<Cimi> Saviq, might be able to try sth
<Cimi> Saviq, ok got it working!
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/223221/comments/536431
<seb128> Saviq, mhr3: is there any recent known issue with unity8/click install
<seb128> that stuff was working yesterday on the desktop next iso
<seb128> today when I click on "install" for a click, it gives me a black screen and send me back to the app lens
<seb128> I wonder if unity8 hits a bug
<seb128> things were working on yesterday's iso, we just started installing packagekit ... but I had that installed manually yesterday
<Cimi> seb128, works here
<Cimi> mako
<seb128> Cimi, that's on unity-desktop-session-mir, not touch
<Cimi> ah ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhr3: I'm trying to get launching apps to work from the dash app. We can't access ApplicationManager in there any more, so that means we just launch stuff with ual. So the question is if we even should have that signal activateApplication in the scope or just directly call ual from within the scope
<mhr3> mzanetti, so ual handles focus and everything?
<mzanetti> mhr3: no, that's still in ApplicationManager, but that one will be notified by UAL
<mhr3> mzanetti, doesn't seem like a bit deal, but it feels a bit dirtier if the scopes plugin itself would be calling ual
<mzanetti> does it? wasn't so sure about that... but yeah, not a big deal, I just came by that place and thought it'd be worth asking if we really should get information from the plugin to the ui, back to the plugin and again to the ui, or if we should cut one step now that we could
<mhr3> seb128, there was a big landing of app scope today, but phone testing was ok
<mhr3> seb128, not sure why should it cause black screen
<seb128> mhr3, I don't have that new version yet, it's the iso from this morning I installed
<seb128> mhr3, I'm about to call it a day, I'm going to try the new version/debug more tomorrow
<mhr3> seb128, fallout from the cpp issues?
<seb128> who knows...
<seb128> there is nothing obvious in the log
<mhr3> mzanetti, yea it does feel cleaner to me, it's just providing models and signals for whoever wants
<seb128> but it looks like the download manager is not even running
<seb128> there is no .local/share/ubuntu-download-manager
<mzanetti> mhr3: ack
<mhr3> mzanetti, otoh it is doing openUrl() already on regular urls...
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> valid point
<mzanetti> the activateApplication is actually a special case
<mhr3> mzanetti, removing the openUrl would make it cleaner :)
<mzanetti> lol
<mhr3> then it would just emit heyDoSomethingWithThisUriThatScopeWantedToActivate()
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah.. but in the end its just going to call Qt.openUrlExternally() anyways
<mzanetti> but I see your point
<damone> hi all, Im having problems with Unity (ubuntu 14.04) and chrome; Chrome "freezes" randomly but frequently. It doesn't crash, it just a "render freeze", so if I resize the window i can get it to work again
<damone> I disabled unity and the problem went away. does anyone know what could be causing this issue, and how to fix it properly?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-19
<dednick> Saviq: re: active call indicator - I'm going into the office tomorrow to show designers what I've got. If they're happy, we're happy.
<Saviq> dednick, kthxbai
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, one more chevron is too big - the "go back to parent" one
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> too many of them
<tsdgeos> pused
<tsdgeos> +h
<dednick> what's with the freaky new indicators on desktop...
 * Saviq reboots
<dednick> they're like... buttons.
<Saviq> dednick, sounds like you lost the theme? look the same here...
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. that would probably track with what i'm seeing in other apps...
<Saviq> mhr3, hey, do you know if it's on purpose that there's only headerless categories in the amazon scope now?
<Saviq> mhr3, also, it seems the dept hierarchy in amazon is rather fragile... I just ended up in a category with no depts :|
<Saviq> mhr3, although it looks like the query was good http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667799/ :|
<mhr3> Saviq, what category was that?
<mhr3> too much stuff in the log
<Saviq> mhr3, the last one
<Saviq> mhr3, I pasted the log as I was looking at a category with no depts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are we confident in childrenRect.height? wasn't it the case that it didn't update with the children changing size?
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not seeing any artifacts of that in the behaviour, just asking
<tsdgeos> i think there may be a problem if it shrinks
<tsdgeos> don't recall right now
<tsdgeos> but everywhere i've used lately seemed to work fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now I remember
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was a specific case where anchors made the children grow, but shrinking didn't go back due to the children actually keeping the grown size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd have to think again to remember exactly what was happening, but yeah, it was some circular dep basically
<tsdgeos> yeah i've seen that
<tsdgeos> some min of childrenrect and stuff
<tsdgeos> and then the parent makes the child big
<tsdgeos> don't remember the exact sceneario either
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just pushed a fix for swipe down to close two finger
<tsdgeos> when you have time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, great, thanks
<Saviq> aaargh f*cking disappearing firefox... who broke unity :|
<tsdgeos> my internet is specially unstable today :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need a bit more margin between the "go back" chevron and the label
<Saviq> https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/2-navigation/02_Amazon_nav-01.jpg
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> can do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to 0.5gu
<tsdgeos> i know you hate decimal gus
<Saviq> tsdgeos, .5 is fine
<tsdgeos> but we're always going to have pxtogu > 2
<tsdgeos> so it should work
<tsdgeos> pushed
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> arg
<mhr3> Saviq, can't rep, you're getting different deps than in uk
<Saviq> mhr3, k, let's see if we can get it later
<mhr3> Saviq, were you at least able to recover from it?
<Saviq> mhr3, reopen the scope :|
<Saviq> mhr3, wouldn't be good on a favourited one
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, re: nullifyDepartment, why don't we just want to drop the delegate to the left as well? are we keeping the "history" of delegates all there?
<mhr3> Saviq, tried entering search and clearing?
<Saviq> mhr3, right, that would probably help as well
<Saviq> mhr3, but seeing as the query came back with departments, it looked like something broke closer to the UI (either plugin or dash UI)
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: it's hard to make the listview play nice with us if you remove the thing on the left
<tsdgeos_> doesn't like prepending stuff, et al
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, mhm :|
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: don't remember the exact problem, but it's what i originally had
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, the delegates are destroyed anyway, so it's probably fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, any reason why not Flickable { Column { FooButton { } BarButton { } Repeater { } } }
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: "free" animation between columns when changing current index
<mhr3> Saviq, can we have a quick chat about customizations + cache later today?
<Saviq> mhr3, tomorrow, I'm actually supposed to have a holiday today
<mhr3> heh, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, not sure what that means, we're switching the whole delegate anyway?
<tsdgeos_> i mean the horizontal animation when going up/down
<tsdgeos_> listview takes care of that
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, I mean in DashDepartmentsList
<tsdgeos_> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, you have a Flickable, two (conditional) buttons and a Repeater there
<tsdgeos_> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, and calculate height / anchor / calculate y and all kind of things that column would do for you?
<tsdgeos_> right
<tsdgeos_> no reason other than i didn't think about it
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, no need to change height then either, column disregards invisible items
<tsdgeos_> can try changing if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yeah, it will be like 20 lines less and less complicated
<tsdgeos_> ook
 * tsdgeos_ does
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/department-support/+merge/222345 looks good to me, do you want me to top approve or wait for someone else?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, feel free to top, anyway pete and pawel are holidaying
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not that many changes, no? only http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668003/
<tsdgeos> you see anything else that'd change?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds about right
<tsdgeos> ok then
<tsdgeos> not a huge improvement, but better still
<Saviq> yeah, less crazy stuff :D
<tsdgeos> but something broke horribly
 * tsdgeos checks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some small comments inline on the MP
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, FYI, mikenagle is having a play with departments now, will comment on Albert's MP
<Saviq> thostr_, ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed + answered on the departments thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool, let's see what mikenagle thinks :D
<mhr3> > Why do we need this? Wouldn't model: department just work? Do we need to wait for it to be loaded?
<mhr3> Yes, i don't want stuff to appear one by one in case the model loads very slowly
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^^ backend-wise it's already binary
<mhr3> the model is either empty and !loaded, or filled in && loaded
<Saviq> tsdgeos, saw mhr3's response?
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> sad internet today
<Saviq> <mhr3> > Why do we need this? Wouldn't model: department just work? Do we need to wait for it to be loaded?
<Saviq>  Yes, i don't want stuff to appear one by one in case the model loads very slowly
<Saviq>  tsdgeos, ^^ backend-wise it's already binary
<Saviq>  the model is either empty and !loaded, or filled in && loaded
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, in any case, this way it's more future-proof, in case you start lazy-loading them
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, still don't know how index == currentIndex is different than ListView.isCurrentItem ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the "I want to wait for the transition to finish" is handled by x  == contentX
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah damn, i thought you were speaking about the other part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, thought so
<tsdgeos> actually with the other part i don't even need that i think
<tsdgeos> let me check
<Saviq> probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you have a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems/ ? those look kinda like everything you need (with the exception that the left icon would probably end up being too big...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I'd be fine with "TODO: check if SDK ListItems could be use here" fornow
<tsdgeos> i did look there yes
<tsdgeos> i mean it provides what exactly that would save me any code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in any case - if it does *not* help us, we need to make it so that it does
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll add the TODO, ok?
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it's just a damn shame that we have to do it manually when the pattern is used across the board
<Saviq> we should just be able to do
<tsdgeos> correct
<Saviq> ListItem { leftIcon: "foo"; text: "bar"; rightIcon: "bar" }
<Saviq> and be done with it
<tsdgeos> Standard would be it maybe
<tsdgeos> but doesn't have the backicon and stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, removed  index == departmentListView.currentIndex
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, backicon you could do, but there's no way to add a custom icon on the right
<Saviq> mhr3, I just saw the "Get more apps" card in Apps... it's medium instead of large? and has transparent grey background, that expected?
<mhr3> Saviq, was asking apps guys about that, they said it's temporary cause dash doesn't support what they want
<Saviq> mhr3, what is it they want?
<Saviq> mhr3, it's wrapped, elided, it's just bad right now
<mhr3> https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/app-scope-home/app-scope-landing-page/01_Home_apps_store_scope.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cpK1NvR0ZTsFyIXnZaKtcG2FSSY_cyU5yEdv-Xht60QMZ8PALgaBxN3HEIBoG6lzO45JQ2IoF-fagQuvVtjJIJn2g7JPlDr6RZZPTENKfu9uNzXWkHqdloDqYeINZa2Vyl4mcmaoeIXy_BK1G8H6W_PVwq7FTeqn8eW-kllBkw5OP8nws_JTfy2fKeeEzKj0FUmqhFyVpmr9wzrOLxYuHBUbDNG2EkDwKxAvoy3Z3DfaCmNDdfQkDy8713Bo
<mhr3> 5CmF224NEFg478xcqQRF6ohRhTiBtDFbh9WNbyM0B8VsHxKch7LaFk%3D&attredirects=0
<mhr3> Saviq, http://goo.gl/DOVGvO
<Saviq> hmm ok that's news to me, last I checked it was meant to be a full-width card :|
<Saviq> what's on this image doesn't look like anything that's planned to work :|
<mhr3> Saviq, spec says Sm_ARt_Header_Vertical
<Saviq> mhr3, except there's no overlay background
<mhr3> with title overlay
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but overlay requires some background, this one doesn't have it
<mhr3> wasn't there one customization param for that?
<Saviq> mhr3, solid background
<Saviq> mhr3, not transparent, because then we can't know what foreground colour to use
<Cimi> I will spend the rest of my life in this file
<mhr3> Saviq, meh, it's ubuntu orange
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not, it's transparent ;)
<mhr3> visual bug :P
<Saviq> if you say so ;)
<Saviq> but yeah, we can do that with a solid overlay background
<Saviq> mhr3, should I see "allLabel" in the proxy log?
<mhr3> Saviq, if it's != label
<Saviq> mhr3, that's what Mike noticed that the bold label is not "All books" but "Books"
<mhr3> scope bug
<Saviq> k
<mhr3> facundo should be here
<Cimi> Saviq, I recommend to approve and merge emblem
<Cimi> Saviq, then we wait for this rewrite
<Saviq> Cimi, you "recommend" meaning that you couldn't do what I asked you to?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, need more time
<Cimi> Saviq, and we have a reference code that works
<Cimi> Saviq, so it is easier to spot regressions if I mess up with this
<Cimi> otherwise wait more :)
<Cimi> i hope to finish today
<facundobatista> buenos días a todos!
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm finishing up for today anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, ACK from me
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<Saviq> thostr_, ↑
<mhr3> wooo :)
<Saviq> so unless Mike says NACK, you can land
 * Saviq rebuilds unity8 though
<mhr3> i'll be heading to the office, see what mike says
<tsdgeos_> great
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll do it
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<Saviq> mhr3, thostr_, you will execute the unity8 TestPlan of course? :)
 * Saviq just added to the landing line
<mhr3> Saviq, of course! ;)
<Saviq> o/
<mhr3> facundobatista, ehm
<mhr3> facundobatista, https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2/amazon/search?q=&session_id=session_id&query_id=0&platform=phone&locale=en_US
<mhr3> just departments, no results
<mhr3> what the? ^
<facundobatista> mhr3, amazon fuzzy behaviour? I just tried it and got one result
<mhr3> facundobatista, apparently it's the query_id=0 that blows it
<facundobatista> mmm
<facundobatista> mhr3, it shouldn't... query_id is just converted to int if there (so '0' is ok), and not used at all in the scope
 * facundobatista tries it locally
<mhr3> caching issue?
<mhr3> facundobatista, what is the id even used for?
<mhr3> we seem to be passing 0 all the time
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, ^?
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: integer incremented for each subsequent query in a session
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: we haven't even got session_id implemented
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, nope, query_id is always 0 in the request
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: yes, I'm saying its not implemented
<facundobatista> mhr3, when it's implemented, we will use it to gather stats between searches and previews
<facundobatista> mhr3, like "oh, see, if the images are > N pixels wide, the preview hit rate goes up by M%!!"
<mhr3> seems too much to require per-session ids AND sequence number within that session
<facundobatista> mhr3, in any case, it's not breaking the query
<mhr3> it is for me
<mhr3> facundobatista, does this help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668748/
<facundobatista> mhr3, you have different results without the query_id parameter?
<mhr3> yes
<facundobatista> it may be caching, yes, let me see
<facundobatista> mhr3, can you issue both queries from your machine using "curl -i", please?
<mhr3> facundobatista, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668758/
<facundobatista> mhr3, that is not with and without the query_id parameter
<facundobatista> mhr3, that is with different value
<facundobatista> mhr3, "query_id" is not used at all in the amazon scope
<mhr3> same thing
<mhr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668767/
<facundobatista> mhr3, right, same thing, that implies that the parameter is not breaking the query
<mhr3> it implies that the cache is broken for query_id=0
<facundobatista> ah, mmm
<mhr3> fwiw some of these were cache misses when i started
<facundobatista> mhr3, I will investigate this cache issue
<mhr3> thx
<elopio> ping @unity. Can somebody review this one please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/flake8/+merge/223495
<tsdgeos> it has lots of stuff i don't like
<tsdgeos> probably has one of those silly "we live in the 70s and you're using a 80 column terminal to edit this so let's wrap the line" rules
<tsdgeos> so you'll find someone else to approve it
 * kgunn takes note to get tsdgeos and duflu in a cage match over 80 col topic ;)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i honestly don't care, just unhappy people destroy history over small stuff like that
<mhr3> mikenagle, ping?
<mhr3> mikenagle, are you in a meeting somewhere? can't find you
<Cimi> mhr3, he's not in the office
<mhr3> Cimi, oh?
<Cimi> mhr3, you went to the office for nothing
<Cimi> mhr3, I'm taking piss... I don't know really :P
<mhr3> Cimi, anyway i mostly wanted lunch for borough market :P
<mhr3> from*
<Cimi> ahaha
<mhr3> Cimi, ah, cheeky bastard! :P
<elopio> tsdgeos: it's pep8, not a small thing :D
<elopio> all the rules of the python civilization are built on top of it
<tsdgeos> elopio: that's why i'm not against it, just not approving it ;)
<seb128> Saviq, should unity8 in silo 008 be rebuilt with the new mir?
<tsdgeos> seb128: i think he said he was off for the day
<tsdgeos> seb128: but afaik we're landing departments first
<tsdgeos> mhr3: are we?
<tsdgeos> did anyone find mikenagle so he can ack/nack?
<seb128> tsdgeos, well, that silo is a test one, no landing planned yet
<tsdgeos> ah :D
 * tsdgeos hides
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes, landing right now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: awesome \o/
<mhr3> seb128, ^^
<seb128> tsdgeos, mhr3: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, did you see my comment yesterday on how to turn on infographics?
<mikenagle> tsdgeos - saviq got hold of me - just been in a lot of meetings
<Saviq> Cimi, yes I saw that, we still need to wait for Pete to say why it doesn't work
<Cimi> Saviq, well camera doesn't work
<Cimi> Saviq, infographics on shell do
<Saviq> Cimi, it should work on others as well (through a compatibility layer)
<Saviq> seb128, no need to rebuild u8, no, not until 5.3 lands, which should happen later today
<Saviq> seb128, only unity-mir would need rebuilds against new Mir
<Cimi> Saviq, so we wait till pete fixes issues in the service?
<seb128> Saviq, k, thanks
<tsdgeos_> arggg internet!
<tsdgeos_> enough internet disconnections for today
<tsdgeos_> !
 * tsdgeos_ waves
<kgunn> mterry: hey, boot anim looks good to me
<mterry> kgunn, oh awesome!
<mterry> kgunn, I'll mark that silo as tested then.  Seemed fine to me yesterday too
<kgunn> have you test n10 ? i was gonna test it real quick...n4, n7 look fine
<mterry> kgunn, no I haven't recently
<kgunn> 5 min and i'll have it
<mterry> kgunn, OK
<mterry> kgunn, I believe the icon will appear smaller than you'd like.  But that's a filed bug that MacSlow will hopefully have time for
<kgunn> ack
<MRRpc> hello is there anybody to help me :)
<mterry> kgunn, any luck with n10?
<kgunn> mterry: just finished...all good
<mterry> sweet
<kgunn> ship it
<mterry> kgunn, how was icon size?
<kgunn> fine
<mterry> oh good.  Maybe MacSlow doesn't need to do anything after all
<kgunn> mterry: do you have an opinion on the last comment on this mp ?
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity8/use-new-display-power-state-interface/+merge/219552
<facundobatista> mzanetti, ping, remember that tool you told me about in Malta? How was it named? I have a Utopic machine, I can use it :)  thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-20
<Cimi> morning
<Cimi> starting earlier today so I can watch italy later on  :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I am doing tests
<Cimi> Saviq, found more bugs fixing them
<Cimi> (some conditions where the layout was breaking)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: taaaaaaaaags
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, damn :|
<tsdgeos> no idea how they got to my unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I do
<tsdgeos> seems they are not upstream
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they were, yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, a few days before
<tsdgeos> but somehow i ended up infecting swipe_down_close_no_remove_dash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Kaleo's branch
<tsdgeos> cleaning up now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I will do some checking again
<Saviq> before the next landing
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> ooh 5.3 is a landeded
<Saviq> crap
<mzanetti> facundobatista: hey, was on holiday yesterday
<mzanetti> facundobatista: if you have an utopic machine now, you can branch lp:unity8 and run ./build.sh in there. Then you'll have a "cardtool" somewhere in the builddir
<mzanetti> facundobatista: ping when you're around I can give you better instructions then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm we seem to be missing some  "don't animate height" on the VJ
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673731/
<Saviq> AAARGh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i missed half of what you said
<tsdgeos> i only got
<tsdgeos> <Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm we seem to be missing some  "don't animate height" on the VJ
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashviews_integration/+merge/222192/comments/537179
<tsdgeos> <Saviq> tsdgeos, I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673731/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and there's a small inline comment on the doxy comment
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos reads
<tsdgeos> oh come on, got disconnected again :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, you're still here
<Saviq> wow
<mzanetti> Saviq: known troubles with QtFeedback?
<Saviq> <tsdgeos> oh come on, got disconnected again :/
<Saviq> <Saviq> tsdgeos, no, you're still here
<Saviq> <-- tsdgeos has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you knew it before it happened ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, context?
<mzanetti> plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtFeedback": The plugin '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtFeedback/libdeclarative_feedback.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.3.0)
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like you didn't upgrade completely
<mzanetti> yeah... but apt doesn't agree on that
<tsdgeos> yeah it's kind of weird
<tsdgeos> i was disconnected when i wrote that
<tsdgeos> then reconnected
<tsdgeos> and client quite
<tsdgeos> no idea why
<Saviq> mzanetti, you using a mirror?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you probably upgraded in-between migrations from proposed
<mzanetti> looks like...
<mzanetti> qtsensors coming in noe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 4-indented ? you mean with tabs? or 4 spaces?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 4 space
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like my patch did ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll prep one for the other places where that happens
<Saviq> but separate MP
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you know what I meant for resize-on-creation?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, not really
<tsdgeos> can't see anything wrong after applying your patch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scroll fast
<Saviq> tsdgeos, expand first category, scroll past it, scroll back up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should see it not being expanded (which it should) and animating height (which it shouldn't)
<tsdgeos> erhmmmm
<tsdgeos> something's very wrong
<tsdgeos> i'm just not getting the VJ :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you build? ;)
<tsdgeos> i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you build your VJ branch?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673799/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it might be grid in fact, it's not like it's easy to discern ;)
<tsdgeos> well i replaced the carousel too
<tsdgeos> and still get it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so maybe my bug is in trunk ;)
<tsdgeos> it may
<tsdgeos> i can't repro though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway there's a few template defs above as well
<Saviq> ah but that's for special
<tsdgeos> ah i changed the wrong ones
<tsdgeos> ...
<tsdgeos> silly me
<tsdgeos> yeah, why is it doing that?
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, should be better now, can you check?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it needs 4 spaces *more* than normal text ;)
<tsdgeos> ¿?¿?
 * tsdgeos is confused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, normal text is * foo
<Saviq> the ascii art
<Saviq> needs to be *     foo
<tsdgeos> so i'm missing 1 space still?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make -C builddir doc
<Saviq> and builddir/doc/unity8/class_responsive_vertical_journal.html
<tsdgeos> uh oh
<tsdgeos> do you guys get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673886/ on make testShell?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like it, yes :|
<tsdgeos> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, same trace
<tsdgeos> this crash in valgrind seems veeeeeery similar to the other one we were having
 * tsdgeos builds with debug again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ACK on VJ
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's still inline comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/combo-button-support/+merge/221499 that need action (reply at least)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm on those...
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah ok, thought you were done with that one, too
<MacSlow> Saviq, was surprised I didn't see them (all) before.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, they're not easily visible indeed
<MacSlow> Saviq, the other three branches seem fine
<Saviq> MacSlow, and then if you change, the diff changes and so you need to switch to the previous diff to be able to see them
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... by now I'm aware of that new LP-diff-comment feature
<MacSlow> Saviq, after all that new way is nicer for comments... especially for the commenter
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed, well, as submitter you can reply to those, so that's good, too
<Saviq> there's stuff to improve for sure
<Saviq> but it's a start
<tsdgeos> Saviq: one for the lazyimage test https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_lazyimagetest_53/+merge/223896
<tsdgeos> then there's the multigreeter one
<tsdgeos> in which html behaviour has changed
<tsdgeos> someone needs to check if we're fine with that change or not
<tsdgeos> mterry probably
<tsdgeos> and then the crash i'm investigating
<tsdgeos> i'll create a bug for mterry and the multigreeter test failures
<Saviq> tsdgeos, great, thanks
<Saviq> k folks, taking second half of my holiday o/
<Cimi> Saviq, you off now?
<kgunn> Cimi: i'm pretty sure this was fixed in our latest release, can you double check  it ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1319907
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319907 in Mir "Last shell frame isn't sent to the display" [High,New]
<Cimi> kgunn, phone dead at the moment and without carousel
<Cimi> kgunn, let me ask mzanetti
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you remember the bug with the carousel?
<kgunn> Cimi: i can do it actually
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> kgunn, thanks!
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... which one?
<mzanetti> ah... that one
<mzanetti> haven't seen it any more lately
<Cimi> mzanetti, flick on carousel, no overlay
<Cimi> kgunn, ^
<kgunn> thanks
<Cimi> I'll reopen it in case
<kgunn> Cimi: for future...how to reproduce ? add like 10 music files or something ?
<Cimi> kgunn, yes, just flick
<mzanetti> kgunn: yep, just drop some music or videos on the phone
<mzanetti> and carousels start appearing
<Cimi> kgunn, quite almost every time the overlay wasn't shown
<Cimi> no title/song
<mzanetti> that said, I think I saw the one in the recent apps category again lately, where whe thought it would be related
<mzanetti> but I didn't really investigate, so... take it with caution
<mzanetti> can't reproduce it right now...
<kgunn> mzanetti: Cimi yeah...seems pretty solid, i can't repro
<mhr3> jhodapp, got a u8 crash with 5.3  coming from media-hub http://paste.ubuntu.com/7674074/ sorry for crap debug, don't have all the symbols, but fwiw it should be uploaded to daisy
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I refactored my card emblem as saviq asked https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_single_container/+merge/223899
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I tested a bit, seems fine
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am happy to get it merged and wait for bugreports if there are
<Cimi> there are so many nested cases that there is a chance something is broken
<Cimi> but I tested most
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll be away next week, and i'm having a look at a qt crash right now, maybe you should look for someone else to review
<Cimi> ok Saviq then
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did the new infographics already got merged?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no
<Cimi> tsdgeos, unity side they work
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but camera app doesn't populate the service
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so we wait next week to talk with pete who is on holiday
<Cimi> tsdgeos, basically you can manually add infographics to the backend and you see them in unity... but there is something broken on the backend
<tsdgeos> oki
<jhodapp> mhr3: yeah, we weren't ready to switch to qt 5.3
<facundobatista> mzanetti, saw your instructions from some hours ago; I'm currently installing stuff in this Utopic machine for build unity, thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm_: kgunn: hey, one of you should move the meeting to a different time slot. I don't mind which one :)
<mzanetti> talking about reminders weekly and kevin/michael 1:1
<dpm_> mzanetti, I can move it, sorry, didn't want to step on your 1:1
<mzanetti> dpm_: no... kevin stepped on the reminders meeting
<dpm_> aha! :)
<mzanetti> dpm_: but I figured we're moving the reminders one often enough to probably move it for real
<dpm_> mzanetti, yeah, the last weeks have been quite hectic with other things and that's meant some movement there. Let me change the time for the one this week and then I'll find a better weekly time for the one next week
<kgunn> dpm_: appreciate it....i got a lot of guys...so shuffling is a challenge of all the 1on1's
<dpm_> kgunn, no worries
<dpm_> mzanetti, ok, moved this one to Monday, as Riccardo pinged me earlier he might not be able to make it today
<mzanetti> dpm_: works for me
<dpm_> ok, thanks
<kgunn> greyback: i had a moment to tinker, export renderer_timings & when i tried to relaunch using
<kgunn> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver
<kgunn> it aborted
<kgunn> am i doing it wrong ?
<greyback> kgunn: need to also set MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket
<greyback> kgunn: if you pulled today, the PPA is broken again, since Qt5.3 landed
<greyback> working on fixing it now
<kgunn> greyback: ack... sorry man
<greyback> kgunn: np
 * kgunn wonders about qt5.3 so close to rtm
<greyback> kgunn: I'll let you know when PPA back up and running
<greyback> the gcc transition also didn't help
<kgunn> yeah :-/
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i just discovered a few crashers too :/
<tsdgeos> in qt5.3
<kgunn> olli_: ^ to keep in mind for discussions about how upstream migrations occur
<kgunn> greyback: mirserver doesn't seem to exist...
<kgunn> Available platform plugins are: eglfs, kms, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, ubuntu, ubuntumirclient, ubuntumirserver, xcb.
<kgunn> i tried the obvious ubuntumirserver
<kgunn> Failed to connect to "/run/user/32011/ubuntu-keyboard-info" after 10 failed attempts
<mterry> kgunn, if you have time today, you could also be my welcome-wizard guinea pig.  Not urgent, still waiting on some test script changes to be reviewed.  But might be a nice Friday activity
<kgunn> mterry: is there something available now ?
<kgunn> i'm taking off for the day at lunch
<mterry> kgunn, just install ubuntu-system-settings-wizard and run 'adb shell rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run' to reset state
<greyback> kgunn: you'd better just hold on until I have the PPA working again
<mterry> kgunn, again, not urgent though
<kgunn> greyback: my apologies...i'm a distraction, just ignore me...note: i'm not on the ppa
<greyback> kgunn: I'm confused, what are you testing? Trunk?
<kgunn> greyback: yep...just straight devel-proposed image
<kgunn> again..just ignore me
<greyback> kgunn: ok, sorry, "mirserver" threw me off - that's PPA only.
<greyback> kgunn: QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver and MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket should be enough
<kgunn> greyback: yeah that worked...but failed on keyboard
<greyback> kgunn: those "Failed to connect" messages are normal, as maliit-server hasn't been started (it's usually started by unity8's upstart job)
<kgunn> maybe i didn't wait long enough
<paulliu> Cimi: hi. Can you help me review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1330957/+merge/223779
<Cimi> paulliu, sure
<paulliu> Cimi: not a large one but fixes some FAILED in testCard
<cwayne> Saviq: any chance of the vertical journal fixes landing today?
<kgunn> cwayne: i think Saviq is off... tsdgeos might know
<Cimi> paulliu, is this a typo? headerLeftAnchorHasMagin
<tsdgeos> cwayne: it's approved
<tsdgeos> cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashviews_integration/+merge/222192
<kgunn> tsdgeos: do  you just need a silo to land it ?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: but it needs a lander
<tsdgeos> not sure if Saviq has something prepared or not
<greyback> kgunn: but you're not starting the unity8 job, you're starting unity8 manually. So no dependent processes (like maliit, indicators) won't autostart.
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i'll check and get a silo if not...
<tsdgeos> oki
<paulliu> Cimi: No. The original code are using that variable. Or I should change all of them?
<Cimi> paulliu, you can skip the fix
<Cimi> paulliu, I will add it in my emblems branch
<greyback> kgunn: you could run "initctl set-env QSG_RENDER_TIMING=1" and then "start unity8" as usual, and the ~.cache/upstart/unity8.log file will have the timings printed there
<Cimi> paulliu, the entire fix I mean
<paulliu> Cimi: ok. because I'll rebase my another branch about the attribute UI on your emblems branch.
<Cimi> paulliu, or you can do that
<greyback> but that means *every* Qt process will do the same, unless you unset that right after
<greyback> kgunn: ^
<Cimi> paulliu, but I think is easier for you if you leave it to me
<Saviq> kgunn, no, no silo - we could land stuff that's there in u8 queue, unity-notifications could use a landing, too
<Cimi> paulliu, that code is quite awful to see (that js)
<paulliu> Cimi: OK, maybe I should do that. Because this bug fixing branch is smaller.
<paulliu> Cimi: yours are large.
<Cimi> paulliu, I mean I can add the fix to my branch
<paulliu> Cimi: ah. got it. Please do.
<Cimi> paulliu, but you can keep fixes for the card tests
<paulliu> Cimi: actually I need to fix the margin.
<Cimi> paulliu, ok fix it then
<paulliu> Cimi: ok.
<Cimi> paulliu, but please rename the variable
<paulliu> Cimi: ok.
<kgunn> Saviq: you know time off means off :)...but since you're on, do you mean you want me to create a silo and land everything that's approved+ready for unity8+unity-notifications ?
<kgunn> (sorry parse error on your last post)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> cwayne: just an fyi...might not land until monday...looks like ci train is unmanned for the moment
<kgunn> so suspect i won't get a silo until late afternoon
<cwayne> kgunn: ack, thanks for the update, monday should be fine
<mhr3> mhall119, mind running your nice script to update the scopes docs?
<mhr3> mhall119, or is it running as a cron job somewhere?
<mhall119> mhr3: no cron yet, the changes are in trunk?
<mhr3> mhall119, in U even, yes
<mhall119> I'm still on trusty, so doing it from the branch is easier than from the package
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, charles fixed the failure in indicator-session, but unity8 still didn't log out for him
<Saviq> paulliu, I kicked a rebuild of everything in silo 008
<charles> saviq, I sent paulliu a mail about it on (wednesday?)
<Saviq> charles, yes, seb128 fwd'ed it back to me
<Saviq> charles, so I don't have a reply, if there was any :)
<mhall119> mhr3: please check http://91.189.92.89/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/
<charles> paulliu, are you able to trigger a logout in unity8 via dbus-send?
<charles> I'd like to decouple the testing of the indicator-session parts and the unity parts
<Saviq> paulliu, you could test on the phone btw, if your desktop doesn't run unity8
<Saviq> paulliu, you just need to run the dbus command, or you could even export the UNITY_INDICATORS_PROFILE="desktop" into upstart to get the session indicator on the phone
<mhr3> mhall119, +1, we moved some stuff to a new unity::scopes::experimental namespace, but it's actually good that it's not in the docs, discouraging use of classes from there was why we did it
<seb128> Saviq, there was no reply
<mhall119> mhr3: do any old classes need to be removed?  remember that the import script never deletes things, only adds and updates
<mhr3> mhall119, hm, even if they were you wouldn't be linked from anywhere, no?
<mhr3> they wouldn't be*
<mhall119> mhr3: if you moved things from a supported namespace into experimental, they would still be in the old location
<mhr3> mhall119, right, but there wouldn't be any pages linking to that now
<mhr3> mhall119, or wait the index page is hardcoded, right?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> http://91.189.92.89/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/ is generated from the API website's data
<mhr3> where does it get the categorization from?
<mhall119> mhr3: for scopes, I hand-crafted them
<mhall119> because the source docs don't have that data
<mhr3> so it is kindof hardcoded?!
<mhall119> for QML docs, I can get that from the sources
<mhall119> mhr3: only the categories
<mhall119> and those are hardcoded in the importer, not in the api-website
<mhr3> mhall119, ok, nonetheless, it looks good to me
<mhall119> ok, I'll push to production
<paulliu> Saviq: yes, I can do the logout by dbus-send
<Saviq> charles, ↑
<mhall119> mhr3: please verify http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/
<paulliu> charles: Can't you logout with dbus-send?
<charles> paulliu, can you paste to me the recipe you're using for that?
<paulliu> charles: I think tsdgeos also tested the dbus-send already.
<paulliu> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1302213
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302213 in Unity 8 "API to bring down the session" [Critical,In progress]
<charles> paulliu, no it didn't work for me when I tried dbus-send from the command line.
<paulliu> charles: the unity8 didn't kill itself?
<charles> paulliu, I'm happy to re-test, could you paste the invocation you used, so I can repeat it hee?
<mhr3> mhall119, oh wait one leftover - "Deprecated List"
<mhr3> mhall119, should be gone now
<mhall119> mhr3: the full page?
<mhr3> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> ok, gone
<mhall119> mhr3: removed from staging as well, so it won't cause confusion on a future update
<mhr3> mhall119, awesome, thx
<paulliu> charles: ok. wait.
<paulliu> charles: first, bzr branch lp:~paulliu/unity8/logout and then ./run_on_device.sh  (you might want to adb shell install some build-deps first).
<Saviq> paulliu, just upgrade from silo 008
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008
<charles> paulliu, thanks. I'll try that here
<Saviq> still building latest unity8, but shouldn't be a problem (and should finish soon)
<paulliu> charles: And source this shell script. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675317
<Saviq> paulliu, if you ssh onto the device, that should be there in your env already
<paulliu> charles: And use qdbus com.canonical.Unity /com/canonical/Unity/Session com.canonical.Unity.Session.RequestLogout
<paulliu> Saviq: ah. ok
<Saviq> or use sudo -u phablet -i
<charles> well, I was testing on desktop since indicator-session doesn't have a profile on the phone
<charles> unless I'm misunderstanding what I'm needing to test here...
<paulliu> charles: Another way to test on desktop is use KDE, and then run ./run.sh, qdbus will also trigger a kill of unity8.
<paulliu> charles: I'm thinking if it is because I didn't modify debian/*.install. The plugin might not be installed.
<paulliu> charles: I'll check the silos
<paulliu> charles: hmm, no, there is the plugin.
<paulliu> charles: I'm testing silos right now. But I'll need some time for that. The network to ports and ppa isn't stable.
<paulliu> charles: Some Taiwan sites are under attack now.
<charles> paulliu: okay, on my laptop I'm logged into a unity8 session
<charles> paulliu: I ssh in from my desktop and run that script to get DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS set
<charles> (nice script, by the way. I'd been sourcing the upstart file, but this is more convenient ;)
<paulliu> charles: try "qdbus com.canonical.Unity". It should prints all the objects
<charles> paulliu: doesn't exist. I'm wondering if an update I've run since Wednesday overwrote the silo
<charles> paulliu: 5 minutes :)
<paulliu> charles: what? Session might not be there, but there should be some other objects there already.
<paulliu> charles: I now only have 5000 B/s to ports and ppa.
<paulliu> charles: Cannot get anything.
<seb128> charles, paulliu: I'm installing that ppa to try here
<charles> paulliu: to answer your question, this is what I see:
<charles> $ qdbus | grep Unity
<charles>  com.canonical.Unity.WindowStack
<charles>  com.canonical.Unity.Launcher
<charles>  com.canonical.UnityGreeter
<paulliu> charles: hmm. So Session isn't there. I'll check.
<charles> paulliu: but I suspect I'm not installed right from silo 8, so as I said, give me a minut :)
<paulliu> charles: ok
<charles> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> charles, paulliu: the ppa doesn't work on utopic unity8-mir-desktop session :/
<charles> seb128, do you mean when trying to log out through indicator-session, or when manually sending the RequestLogout call over the bus via dbus-send / qdbus?
<seb128> the indicator
<seb128> tryin qtdbus now
<charles> seb128, thanks
<charles> if that works, maybe there's still a different bug remaining in indicator-session
<kgunn> mterry: only thing i noticed is that the delay between the wizard and the spinner is kinda big...
<kgunn> long enough that as a user i wanted to start punching buttons
<seb128> charles, trying to get qdbus to work first...
<charles> seb128, you have qdbus5 installed?
 * charles is waiting on apt-get upgrade :)
<seb128> charles, installing it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> "qdbus com.canonical.Unity /com/canonical/Unity/Session com.canonical.Unity.Session.RequestLogout" doesn't do anything to unity8
<seb128> charles, paulliu: ^
<paulliu> seb128: ok.
<paulliu> seb128: I'll check. I'm still on apt-get update.
<paulliu> seb128: what does "qdbus com.canonical.Unity" say?
<seb128> charles, paulliu: unity8-mir.log has "Signal QQmlEngine::quit() emitted, but no receivers connected to handle it."
<seb128> displayed every time the dbus request is emitted
<seb128> paulliu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675560/
<seb128> paulliu, is the "no receivers connected" error helping? what code is supposed to be the receiver?
<paulliu> seb128: let me check.
<greyback> that usually means in the main.cpp where the QQmlEngine is created, that no slot was connected to the QQmlEngine::quit signal to actually call QGuiApplication::quit()
<paulliu> greyback: yes. I think I did that already when you told me.
<paulliu> greyback: But might be cleaned after some trunk merge. I'll fix it.
<greyback> paulliu: you've a better memory than I do. I don't remember saying that :)
<charles> :)
<seb128> paulliu, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178057888/unity8_7.89%2B14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1_7.89%2B14.10.20140620-0ubuntu1.diff.gz is what we got in the ppa upload
<seb128> ups, sorry
<seb128> launchpad seems confused
<paulliu> Saviq: I push a new commit to logout branch based on seb128 and greyback's comments.
<paulliu> Saviq: add QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), application, SLOT(quit())); in main.cpp
<seb128> Saviq, charles, paulliu: I'm kicking a rebuild for unity8 so it picks up that change
<seb128> paulliu, do you know how that code got dropped/why you had it in your local version and no in the branch?
<paulliu> seb128: My local branch also dropped sometime after merge trunk. But I don't know why it still works on all my devices. Even on phone.
<seb128> ok, let's see if that rebuild makes it work for us
<seb128> Saviq, charles, paulliu: ok, works now with the unity8 signal connect change
<charles> seb128: \o/
<seb128> well "works", it logout without asking for confirmation
<Saviq> finally
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that comes later
<seb128> but I guess that's what that change is supposed to do?
<seb128> k
<seb128> Saviq, so feel free to land the silo
<charles> seb128: right, i-session tries to pull up the dialog, but when it gets a failure response, that's treated as confirmation now...
<Saviq> seb128, Monday ;)
<charles> :)
<charles> seb128: thanks for being the scratch monkey
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, I was thinking the same/going to add "if you feel adventurous" ;-)
<seb128> charles, no worry!
<Saviq> seb128, I'm even on holiday today ;)
<seb128> charles, btw did you see my ping about reviewing cyphermox's bluetooth setting changes? do you think you would have review slot for that?
<seb128> Saviq, stop being on IRC then, go enjoy your extended w.e ;-)
<charles> seb128, no sorry I didn't see that ping. Yes of course I'll take a look
<charles> (cyphermox: ^)
<seb128> charles, thanks
<charles> seb128: are there any others you want me to look at besides https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-system-settings/discoverability-annd-fixes/+merge/223955
<seb128> charles, no, that's the one, thanks!
<cyphermox> aye
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-21
<dobey> is there any way to make the dash in unity7 open with a larger vertical height?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-22
<Akiba_> hey guys
<Akiba_> what part was influenced by marketing?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-15
<sidi> I'm having a pretty insane problem with UnityCore/GLibSource... I made my own GSource class that inherits Source, based on Timeout but with a custom dispatch function... started having systematic SIGSEGV in compiz when it attempts to dlopen libunityshell.so... I went back to GLibSource, and created an exact replica of the Timeout class (exact same code logic, just renamed it to Banana). It still SIGSEGVs if I use that class in my code, whilst using th
<sidi> e original Timeout class causes no SIGSEGV. So my question is: How does libunityshell.so import symbols from libunitycore.so exactly? Why is it missing my Banana dummy GSource?
<sidi> (bazaar.launchpad.net/~sidi/+junk/unity-banana/changes + apply http://sidi.mupuf.org/files/dummy-banana.diff if anyone wants to replicate)
<sidi> (+ add  http://sidi.mupuf.org/files/ZeitgeistManager.{cpp,h} to unity-shared/)
<dednick> greyback: is there available for daniels app state changes?
<dednick> *silo
<dednick> greyback_:  is there a silo available for daniels app state changes?
<greyback_> dednick: nope, it's just been reviewed
<dednick> greyback_: hm. why have we put nearly every single public method that Application/Session/MirSurfaceItem into an interface?
<greyback_> dednick: for testing I believe
<greyback_> and eventual migration into unity-api probably
<dednick> ok. testing makes sense I guess.
 * greyback_ hates C++ or that
<dednick> yeah. it's pretty nasty. there's a lot of things that shouldn't be in the interface in there. :/
<greyback_> dednick: feel free to say so in the MR comments. I didn't look closely at that I'll admit
<dednick> well, i mean shoudn't be in there for third part to use. internal testing it's kinda needed if you want to mock.
<pete-woods> hi guys, I can't seem to install the unity8-autopilot package any more?
<pete-woods> should I be doing something different now?
<pete-woods> ah, never mind
<pete-woods> seems to be working now
<tedg> mzanetti, One of the support folks sent me a question about using the scope:// URL for accessing a specific scope.
<tedg> mzanetti, It doesn't seem to work for me. It brings up the dash, but the dash doesn't switch.
<tedg> mzanetti, Do you know what the format of that URL should be?
<mzanetti> tedg, yes, one sec
<mzanetti> tedg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/machines-vs-machines/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/info/Feedback.qml#L28
<mzanetti> tedg, that opens the store...
<tedg> Huh, I can't get the same format to work with YouTube.
<tedg> pstolowski, By chance do you have any ideas here? ^
<tedg> It would seem odd the store is somehow special here.
<tedg> Also, that URL seems odd in that it only has the package name, not the scope name in it.
<pstolowski> tedg, it's not package name, it's *scope id* as understood by scopes machinery
<tedg> pstolowski, How do I get from an AppID to a scope ID?
<pstolowski> tedg, pete-woods may know if you can get that from the manifest? ^
<pstolowski> tedg, but since scope ids are not going to change, why not just put youtube scope id there?
<tedg> pstolowski, I don't know what it is?
<tedg> pstolowski, That's what I was hoping to figure out :-)
<pstolowski> tedg, ah, i understand the problem
<pete-woods> tedg: com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_youtube is the youtube scope ID
<tedg> pete-woods, Cool, so it's just the short AppID?
<pete-woods> tedg: yep
<pete-woods> package ID + hook name
<tedg> Cool, that's easy.
<tedg> That works, thanks pete-woods, pstolowski and mzanetti!
<pete-woods> :)
<pstolowski> tedg, also, if you manually go to ~/.cache/unity-scoopes/<scopedir>/ you will find <scopeid>.ini file there, that's you scope id
<tedg> Ah, okay. I'm old school and looked in the click dirs :-)
<tedg> Where "old school" is "used a technology that's been around a bit over a year or two" :-)
<tedg> Canonical-old-school
<pstolowski> :D
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-16
<dednick> greyback: morning.
<dednick> greyback: what is the difference between processFailed & processStopped from upstart? would an application which exits cleanly generate a processFailed notification from upstart, since it wasn't expecting it to close?
<dednick> tedg: ^ ?
<dednick> that's the ubuntu_app_launch_observer_add_app_failed vs ubuntu_app_launch_observer_add_app_stop notifications
<greyback> dednick: I believe process fails if it exits with a non-zero return code
<dednick> greyback: ah. ok, thought it might be that
<dednick> greyback: hm. wouldn't expect that from sending a close request to surface would we?
<greyback> dednick: no, I wouldn't. Perhaps I'm wrong
<greyback> in which case, ual is being a bit paranoid
<dednick> i've looked at it and it seems to only generate on RESULT=failed. so...
<dednick> unless the close request is causing the app to close with error, dunno what's happening.
<dednick> greyback, tedg: looks like legacy apps get an ApplicationFailed dbus notification from UAL when exiting.
<dednick> click seems fine
<dednick> or it's just random :/
<dednick> maybe it's just the impl
<dednick> dialer does
<greyback> dednick: dialer does cause a fail notification on quit?
<dednick> greyback: ya
<greyback> dednick: ok, that's a bit of a problem
<dednick> greyback: heh. it segfaults actually
<greyback> hah! so it was correct
<dednick> just started manually
<dednick> yeah
<dednick> nevermind!
<dednick>  :)
<greyback> legacy apps still have that problem tho, no?
<greyback> that's a bug to solve
<dednick> no, it seems ok. i thought i saw another but i've just tried
<dednick> again
<dednick> greyback: erg. clock app just generated one. but i think it's probably correct. it seems to be random so it was probably a crash
<greyback> dednick: this might open up a crop of bugs, as apps are not accustomed to being politely asked to shut down!
<dednick> greyback: true! :)
<dednick> greyback: yeah, it's qmlscene crashing
<greyback> would be worth grabbing a stacktrace or two, to check if something shared is hte cause of the crash (qtubuntu maybe)
<dednick> we're not even supposed to use qmlscene... not supprised
<dednick> "The qmlscene utility is meant to be used for testing your QML applications, and not as a launcher in a production environment. To launch a QML application in a production environment, develop a custom C++ application or bundle the QML file in a module. See Deploying QML applications for more information."
<dednick> from qt.
<dednick> boom
<greyback> well that's not an idea everyone agrees with
<greyback> by rights, should be using 'qml'
<greyback> but as that's a more recent appearance, people got used to qmlscene. qmlscene just adds some extra dev flags which a user wouldn't care for
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Hey, I heard you have been having issues with unity8-lxc.
<dpm> hi ChrisTownsend, thanks for following up! Last evening I gave it a go on a vivid host, and I encountered 3 issues: 1) on vivid, unity8-lxc-setup fails to run, which can be worked around by installing the wily .deb from the PPA (it seems the vivid one is outdated) 2) At some point the LXC container did not start, so I was always thrown back to a disabled lightdm screen. I worked around this by manually starting the LXC container 3) Once I had done all t
<dpm> his, I could enter the unity8 session, but then I ended up with a black screen (but working mouse pointer)
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: First, it all works fine for me on my Vivid machine, so let's try to figure out why your machine is having issues.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Issue 1) is strange because the wily and vivid versions in the PPA are the same.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Both are built from version 72 of lp:unity8-preview-lxc/development.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: What graphics do you have in your machine?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: And let's start from a fresh baseline.  Please do 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup --rebuild-all --redownload".
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, oh, I might have gotten confused by the different versions in the _archive_ not in the PPA: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11724543/
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, intel graphics
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah, the wily archive version is greater than what's in the PPA (for now), but the archive version is just cherry picks of what it is in the PPA except for the debian/changelog.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Ok, Intel, that should definitely work unless it's super old.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, shouldn't have more than a year
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, in any case, regarding 1) I reported bug 1465383
<ubot5> bug 1465383 in Unity8 Desktop Preview in LXC "Vivid PPA build out of date: failure to finish setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465383
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah, that's fine.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah, saw that bug.  Not sure what's going on with that as I don't see that issue, but it looks like an apt problem.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I will not have much time to test this until the evening, but at least I can try once to log into the session again. So I finished doing the setup: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11724558/
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: And it's very strange you don't see it using the wily version as the wily version and vivid version do the same exact thing.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Ok.  Except for the locale issues, that looks good.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, yeah, I think the locale issues are harmless. So I guess next step is to reboot, try to login and report any errors?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Right, next step is reboot and try logging in and see what happens.
<dpm> ok, off I go
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, so I ended up with the black screen again
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Ok, could you paste the contents of /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log?
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11724597/ - looks better than yesterday, which showed a cryptic mir error
<dpm> I quit after ~2 minutes of black screen, I guess that was waiting time enough?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Hmm, that looks fine.  I think the container is not starting for some reason.  What happens if you do 'sudo lxc-start -n unity8-lxc'?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: It should definitely start within 2 minutes.  More like 5-10 seconds at worst.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, in fact, the container hadn't started, so I started it manually before logging into the unity8 session
<dpm> otherwise, from yesterday's experience I would have got stuck at the inactive lightdm screen
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Hmm, there is definitely something up with the container then.  Let's try to get some debugging output.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, is the container supposed to be set as autostart? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11724608/
<dpm> or does the login into the unity8 session triggers the start?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: The log in to the unity8 lxc session is supposed to start it.
<dpm> ah, ok. So there was no need for me to manually start it
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: No, that is an issue.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: So please do this: 'sudo lxc-start -n unity8-lxc -o unity8.log -l DEBUG' and please paste the contents of the file.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11724615/
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I'm about to start some calls now, but I'll be around again in a few hours in my evening
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Ok, it starts fine from command line, so next step is to figure out why it doesn't start when logging in.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Sure, just ping me later.
<tedg> pstolowski, pete-woods1, did we ever get an API call for "is this a scope" that takes an appid?
<tedg> I remember putting it on the backlog, but I lost track of it.
<pete-woods1> tedg: I don't remember working on anything like that
<tedg> pete-woods, Seems like it'd be a "check to see if a file is in these directories with this name"
<pete-woods> tedg: well, more likely a "talk to the scope registry", but yes, should still be simple
<tedg> Oh, figured checking the filesystem would be faster.
<pete-woods> tedg: I'm sure if you log a feature request bug explaining what you need against unity-scopes-api, then michi would be able to cook this function up pretty quickly
<tedg> pete-woods, done. bug 1465675
<ubot5> bug 1465675 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "API needed to determine if App ID is a scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465675
<mhall119> mzanetti: I spent all weekend demoing the phone to people who got confused when shell didn't rotate, and the very next day you land it :/
<mhall119> It's pretty awesome though :)
<balloons> mhall119, LOL
<mzanetti> mhall119, on the phone, will come back to you in a bit
<om26er> mzanetti, do you know how I can verify https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/borderSourceRegression/+merge/258883 fix ?
<mzanetti> kgunn, FYI, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XBSKpFu86KSWSeNI92osoGHACY1CJ7G0n0K9bvRK1wQ/edit
<mzanetti> om26er, looking. gimme a minute
<mhall119> mzanetti: unless you have a witty retort (which I don't doubt) there's nothing you need to come back to me about :)
<mzanetti> om26er, I think you won't notice it in the ui... It was causing warning messages in the test setup
<om26er> mzanetti, aah, ok. thanks
<om26er> mzanetti, can you help with this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noTemplateInGeneratedCardCreatorCode/+merge/258980 ?
<mzanetti> om26er, I just tried to see if those warning messages also appeared in the real world thing, but couldn't find any...
<mzanetti> mhall119, I didn't even read your question before... :D
<mzanetti> mhall119, nice, thanks
<mzanetti> om26er, that second branch is only code readability/performance improvements, shouldn't change anything visible in the ui.
<mzanetti> om26er, basically just make sure the scope still look as you'd expect them
<om26er> mzanetti, crashes ?
<om26er> :p
<mzanetti> it crashes?
<om26er> mzanetti, no I mean does it have a potential to crash
<om26er> ?
<mzanetti> I had a quick read through and it looks like it moves the same code from inside the cards to a more generic place outside... so that it is only evaluated once.
<mzanetti> so in theory nothing should be more prone to crashes than before...
<mzanetti> om26er, ^
<om26er> mzanetti, ack, thanks
<om26er> mzanetti, the launcer is partially visible in the edge tutorial, is that new behavior ?
<mzanetti> om26er, hmm... don't think so, no
<mzanetti> om26er, there was a bug before that the launcher could be dragged too far
<mzanetti> that should be fixed now, but no intentional behavior changes
<om26er> mzanetti, http://i.imgur.com/BNbcjvc.jpg
<mzanetti> om26er, that's odd... will check it out
<om26er> mzanetti, I was testing the silo, so probably its related to that.
<mzanetti> om26er, yeah... very likely. Thanks for catching this
<om26er> mzanetti, I am not sure if the silo should land with that. What do you think ?
<mzanetti> om26er, probably not, no
<mzanetti> om26er, trying to verify it right now, I have a branch I suspect is the culprit
<mzanetti> will drop that branch from the silo
<om26er> mzanetti, btw its not only the edge tutorial, launcher is a bit out in its normal condition
<mzanetti> yeah... just saw it too
<mzanetti> om26er, well, it only happens if the tutorial ran before
<om26er> hmmm
<mzanetti> om26er, and it depends on when exactly you drag the launcher in the tutorial while it's bounching
<mzanetti> om26er, but anyways, this can't land like this... will drop that branch from the silo and rebuild it
<om26er> guess I caught a race. *pats self on back*
<mzanetti> heh
<om26er> mzanetti, Following practice, I will fail this silo and when the new package is built, will pick the new card again.
<mzanetti> om26er, ok. thanks again for catching it
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, given mterry is not with us any more, mind taking a look at this when you have some time? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-launcher-gap/+merge/259127
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I've got some time now if you're around. I've done a couple of test logins, and I can consistently log into the session, but I get the black screen with the mouse cursor. I've got a dual output intel card, and I'm getting the same result with either one monitor (i.e. the other unplugged) or two (cloned black screen on both monitors). Not sure about the next steps to debug
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Hey, I'm here now.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Is there a ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log file and if so, can you post the contents?
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, thanks, looking
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: sure
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, on the host, I've got unity8.log.1.gz type of files (1, 2, 3, 4), but not unity8.log
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Sure, it gzip's up pretty fast.  Unzip the .1.gz one let's see what is has.
<dpm> ok
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726217 - perhaps the locale warnings were more important that we thought...
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yep, your locale is not correct.  I had another user with similar issues and I guess he fixed it.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, can I just regenerate the locale in the container?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: It's the host locale that's it's messing up on.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, well, the host locale is definitely correct
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: The container gets it from the host, so...
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: This is kind of beyond my expertise, so I'm not sure what to tell you.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, somehow the container doesn't recognize the host locale as a valid one, but it is valid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11726263/
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Does booting off of a Live session work?
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, not sure I understand what you mean
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Download the Ubuntu Desktop Next ISO and make a USB stick and boot to the Live session and see if that all works.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Or use /var/lib/lxc/unity8-lxc/ubuntu-next.iso
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, ah, I see, I can try that, yes. But I think the issue is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11726290/
<dpm> the container gets the locale messed up
<dpm> "POSIX" is not a valid locale
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Errr, yeah, that looks messed up.  I'll see what mine shows.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I think that might have happened when running unity8-lxc-setup, when the locale warnings appeared
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah, mine shows the same locale as the hosts.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: See if fixing up the locale in the container fixes the issue.  I really don't know why it got messed up.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: You're the first person to have this.  The other user had an issue of mixed locales.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I'd be tempted to run locale-gen on the container, but I noticed that it tells me a) I cannot sudo inside the container (my user is not in the sudoers file) and then I don't quite know which things done in the container affect the host
<dpm> e.g., I still do not quite grasp how the unity8.log is in the host and not the container
<dpm> is it safe for me to add myself to sudoers in the container to fix the locale?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: /home is mounted inside the container.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: If you do 'sudo lxc-attach -n unity8-lxc', it will be a root console.
<dpm> ah, cool
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: It shouldn't mess up the host's locale, but I'm not 100% positive of that without researching that further.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, this looks promising: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11726330/
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yep.  Try it again and let's see if it gets further this time.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: It meaning logging into the Unity8 LXC session.
<dpm> indeed. Hopefully if I'm not back in a few minutes it's because I'll be playing with the unity8 session ;)
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Ok, good luck!
<dpm> thanks!
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, success! https://plus.google.com/+DavidPlanella/posts/C9x8yqdM2KY :-)
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Sweet!  You were gone for a while, so I thought it was good news!
<dpm> indeed
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, thanks a lot for the help, and great work!
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: You're very welcome and thanks!
<dkessel> dpm: do you have nvidia optimus graphics?
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I've been trying to do something more meaningful with the unity8 session: first thing I tried was to build the phone terminal app for wily and install it into the container. However, after installation it does not appear in the launcher, so I can't start it. Any idea how to make it show up there?
<dandrader> mterry, so I'm taking over https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-launcher-gap/+merge/259127 if you don't mind
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, also, every time I log into the unity8 session I get the welcome wizard. Is there a way do disable it?
<mterry> dandrader, oh thanks that's swell
<mterry> I saw the comment go by about a problem with it, but yeah
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Do you have a desktop file for the terminal app?
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> let me check the contents
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: You need to put it in ~/.local/share/applications and make sure there is a line in that has "X-Ubuntu-Touch=true".
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Regarding Welcome Wizard, do you mean the one that shows you how to swipe or the one that has the password setup?
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, the swipe one
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah, I'm not really sure how to keep that from coming up.  I haven't investigated it any.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, here's the content and location of the terminal app's desktop file in the .deb build (as opposed from the .click build) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11727135/
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yea, that should work.  You built and installed this in the container, right?
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, I built it on a PPA from a daily recipe for wily, and I then installed it into the container
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, but I'm not quite sure why it's not showing up in the launcher
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: It should be in the App Scope only.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: I'm not sure how Launcher pinning works in Unity 8.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, why in the app scope and not the launcher? And btw, the "Scopes" window is empty
<dpm> ah, I see what you mean, it'd need to be pinned to appear in the launcher
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Hmm, nothing in the Scopes window?
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: You should have some things in there.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, ok, I'll investigate how to do pinning. So I guess the next question is, is the Scopes window supposed to show things?
<dpm> yeah, no luck, it's a blank window
<dpm> well, grey
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Uggg
<dpm> if I close it, then it shows a spinner in a black background, and then it's back to the grey (empty) content
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Seems maybe the favorites gconf key needs reset.  I'll see if I can dig up how the Unity 8 guys told me how to do that.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, ok, cool
<dpm> I'm going afk for a bit, but I'll be idling around
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Ok, found it.  To see if there are any favorite-scopes there, do "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes" and if it's empty, do "gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes".
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Although I'm not really sure how to do this from an LXC session.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: I need to go in a couple of minutes, so we can pick this up tomorrow if you're still having issues.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-17
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey, checklist! https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/integrated_lightdm_refactor/+merge/260588
<mzanetti> :)
<ltinkl> oy
<ltinkl> mzanetti, to my defense, this was long ago ;) even before I started
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> granted
<mzanetti> cimi, hey, can you fix this one? http://i.imgur.com/OPVOm5P.jpg
<cimi> mzanetti, try changing to us i18n
<mzanetti> ?
<cimi> mzanetti, shorter words :D
<mzanetti> cimi, this is nothing yet :D. look at this: http://i.imgur.com/Be9AHyV.jpg
<cimi> omg
<mzanetti> although I would say the translation isn't really good
<mzanetti> anyhow, the proper one wouldn't be much shorter
<davmor2> mzanetti: just use shorter words
<mzanetti> another solution would be to not use Google, right?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, cimi : wrap the text in 2 lines?
<mzanetti> yeah, or elide it at least
<ltinkl> and yes, I've seen that too
<ltinkl> in the Czech translation
<ltinkl> although not as bad :)
<greyback> might not be a bad idea to clip the scope while switching between scopes
<cimi> greyback, and performance?
<cimi> greyback, scope switching is already slow
<cimi> greyback, anyway, will be fixed with scopes as apps
<greyback> cimi: clipping a single big rect will have tiny impact. Clipping is bad if you do it in list/gridview delegates, where lots of delegates are on screen (breaks batching)
<greyback> but yeah
<mzanetti> cimi, well no.. .the label still shouldn't reach out of the shape
<greyback> wtf, why is there Scottish Gaelic as a language option, but no Irish Gaelic!
<greyback> hmm there must be one guy doing the scottish gaelic translation. it's pretty good, just a few errors
<dandrader> dednick, are you using the MockMirSurfaceItem?
<dednick> dandrader: in my work yes
<dandrader> dednick, I didn't detect this error as I'm only using the FakeMirSurfaceItem
<dandrader> dednick, I found it much easier to use a fake than a google mock
<dandrader> dednick, but, I'll fix it then
<dandrader> s/but/but ok
<dednick> dandrader: i need to verify that a call is made on the surface
<dandrader> dednick, sure
<dednick> mzanetti, greyback: i'm getting a very strange crash in the QSGRenderThread, but can't get a stack. any idea how to get a decent stack from that?
<dednick> if i use a mousearea, it crashes, if i use a ubuntu button it doesnt. :/
<mzanetti> odd
<mzanetti> dednick, not sure why you don't get a stack trace, however, one difference that comes to my mind is that the ubuntu button takes activeFocus, while the mouseArea doesn't
<dednick> and only on device, not desktop.
<dandrader> dednick, dumb question: do you have the debug symbols installed?
<dednick> some of them. qt5quick5-dbgsym is
<dednick> and core & gui
<dandrader> dednick, you also need glib
 * dandrader looks for his notes
<dednick> dandrader: have that as well
<dandrader> dednick, you need these: libc6-dbg libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg libglib2.0-0-dbg qtbase5-dbg qtdeclarative5-dbg libubuntu-app-launch2-dbgsym
<dandrader> dednick, I made this list a while ago. might not be up to date anymore
<dednick> hm. maybe because i'm using dbgsym
<dandrader> I only used dednick dbgsym for packages that don't have a -dbg...
<dednick> will give it a try
<dandrader> dednick, the tons of deprecation warnings we are getting comes from the indicators. it seems that unity8 loads the indicators from somewhere else. where's this code?
<greyback> dednick: qtdeclarative5-dbg the main one you'd need for a renderer crash, libglib2.0-0-dbg good too for tracing down into the event loop
<greyback> dednick: usual reason for a renderer crash would be if a surface buffer has been deleted before it was removed from the scenegraph on the render thread
<dandrader> greyback, can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/improve-resize/+merge/258912 in?
<greyback> dandrader: superceded?
<dandrader> greyback, I mean https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/improve-resize/+merge/260950
<greyback> dandrader: yeah ok, I'll give it a quick check
<greyback> want to land a few things
<dednick> dandrader: a lot of the indicator items are in ubuntu-settings-components
<greyback> dandrader: src/ubuntumirclient/input.cpp has nativeEventTypeToStr commented out. Should it just be removed?
<dandrader> greyback, it's useful when you want to debug things
<greyback> dandrader: :how about #ifndef QT_NO_DEBUG ?
<dandrader> greyback, not enough. it will complain about unused function
<dandrader> greyback, but I don't care much. can remove if you want to
<greyback> dandrader: it's used by the DLOG, which is also commented out. Can fix it with the QT_NO_DEBUG ifndef
<greyback> it looks useful, let's not lose it
<dandrader> greyback, I would also have to uncoment the DLOG, which will make debugging very verbose by default
<greyback> dandrader: DLOG only prints if built with debug mode
<greyback> #if !defined(QT_NO_DEBUG)
<greyback> #define DLOG(...) LOG(__VA_ARGS__)
<greyback> #else
<greyback> #define DLOG(...) qt_noop()
<dandrader> greyback, yes, but it will still make debug logs very verbose by default
<dandrader> greyback, debug logs in debug builds
<greyback> dandrader: debug mode is not the default
<greyback> that's a dev's problem :)
<greyback> if you need to go in to uncomment a useful chunk of code, you can also go in to comment out a DLOG line that's useless
<dandrader> greyback, didn't quite get you. the thing is: I usually don't want those "UbuntuInput::customEvent(type=%s)" messages printed on every single event when I'm debugging qtubuntu
<dandrader> greyback, and that's why it's commented out. it's too verbose
<greyback> dandrader: ok, it'll do, leave it
<dandrader> greyback, to make things prettier I could surround nativeEventTypeToStr and that DLOG with a "#if VERBOSE_DEBUG" or something...
<greyback> dandrader: only if you want to. It's not worth arguing about :)
<greyback> dednick: are you using this: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/window-close-support/+merge/249579 ? If itt's ok, please approve it and I'll try landing now
<dednick> greyback: ya. ok
<greyback> ta
<dednick> greyback: done
<dandrader> greyback, hmmm there's already a "#define LOG_EVENTS 0" there, which I can use
<greyback> dandrader: again, only if you want to. It's too minute a detail to really care about
<dandrader> doing it alread
<dandrader> already
<greyback> :)
<dandrader> done
<dednick> weird. not crashing now :/
<dednick> oh. that's because the problem is in media-hub/qtubuntu-media which were downgraded on reflash
<greyback> dednick: you don't get any stacktrace? or the stacktrace is useless - no valid frames?
<dednick> greyback: just a bunch of ?
<dednick> 2 to be exact
<greyback> dednick: ok, gdb unable to figure out the trace
<dednick> ya
<greyback> that might imply it crashes in the android/hybris side
<greyback> which gdb can't figure out, as different ABI
<greyback> dednick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Core/UbuntuDebugAndroid if you fancy a go
<dednick> greyback: cool. thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know about these errors? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-wily-i386-ci/94/console
<dandrader> mzanetti, "tests/plugins/Utils/modeltest.h	LGPL (v2.1)	*No copyright*" etc
<mzanetti> dandrader, yes, on it right now
<dandrader> mzanetti, is it a bug in the script?
<mzanetti> dandrader, the licensecheck tool was updated and fails when a / is in the copyright line
<dandrader> greyback, kgunn, I think I can't work on the shell cursor yet. mir doesn't have a mouse input event type. I has only pointer.
<greyback> dandrader: you'd best liaise with racarr/anpok to describe your requirements and get them on that job
<fisch246> is fullscreen boderless window support coming to unity8? windows in windowed mode that takes up the entire screen and overlap the top panel.
<fisch246> it's a feature used by video games
<fisch246> honestly the only thing stopping me from playing games on ubuntu
<bschaefer> a normal fullscreen app will remove this IIRC (when i was testing some SDL stuff on unity8)
<bschaefer> just like how the camera app works
<bschaefer> ie. no border
<fisch246> yea but a fullscreen app requires me to alt tab in order to get access to my second screen
<fisch246> so if i'm waiting for friends to join me in a game, i'd have to alt tab just to accept their skype call
<bschaefer> then im not sure :), i've not seen if theres a borderless option atm
<bschaefer> also IIRC, fullscreen in mir will not change the res of the screen it self
<bschaefer> soo that means in a sense they are already fullscreen borderless, the window just have to be the right size
<bschaefer> as far as mouse grabbing there wont be any of that, and its still in the works on how relative mouse support will work
<bschaefer> soo you'll just need to move your mouse over to skype and all will work
<fisch246> oh that sounds nice
<bschaefer> still some things that need to work out for games :)
<fisch246> i hope wine will work the same way. if you fullscreen wine it can freak out the display
<fisch246> no idea if it does it for the beta
<bschaefer> i dont think wine works on unity8 atm sooo i've clue how that'll even work
<fisch246> ha true
<fisch246> oh one last question, not sure if this is the place for it. as for snappy desktop, i assume it will eventually merge back into the current branch when it's ready right?
<bschaefer> hmm #snappy might have a better answer
 * bschaefer isn't really sure :)
<fisch246> ah okay thanks
<fisch246> i assume it's #ubuntu-snappy
<bschaefer> np! Hopefully they have an answer there, im just on #snappy, idk if #ubuntu-snappy exists
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-18
<josharenson> Any reason I can't x-compile unity8 in a wily chroot? libconnectivity-qt1-dev:armhf giving me grief
<Gest46573> hello, does anyone know how to edit GTK3 themes? or a tutorial? to make the highligh-selection look flat
<Gest46573> like this, but for GTK3:  http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/BtB?content=109494
 * ljp now using a touchscreen workstation
<dandrader> cimi, hey. I've two MPs I would like you to review:
<dandrader> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-settings-components/deprecation-warnings/+merge/262267
<dandrader> cimi, and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/deprecatedTheme/+merge/262216
<cimi> dandrader, ok
<cimi> dandrader, what time is in brazil?
<dandrader> cimi, 6 am :)
<dandrader> got at doctor appointment at 13. wanted to have most of my work done till then
<cimi> dandrader, the trailing whitespaces in those cardcreator tests are there for a reson
<cimi> reason
<dandrader> cimi, ok. my editor does this clean up automatically and I was too lazy to do put them back (using another editor) :)
<dandrader> cimi, but the card tests still pass though
<cimi> dandrader, yeah
<cimi> dandrader, can you revert that?
<dandrader> cimi, almost done
<dandrader> cimi, done. had to overwrite the branch though
<dandrader> (was the easiest way)
<cimi> dandrader, we need do ask albert why he wants trailing spaces
<cimi> dandrader, both my reviews are like... if we need to update to 1.3, we need to do it for every file
<dandrader> cimi, ok, doing so
<dandrader> cimi, done
<greyback_> mzanetti: can I get an ack here plz: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/262252
<greyback_> and here https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/gles-sync/+merge/262253
<mzanetti> looking
<ltinkl> larsu: ping
<cimi> dandrader, we need to test it and see if it spots regressions
<cimi> mzanetti, daniel went through replacing all 1.1 uitk imports to 1.3, can we silo it?
<mzanetti> yes
<cimi> dandrader, we also need to test the APIs, I am sure the ubuntushape needs changes
<dandrader> cimi, that's why I asked you to review it :)   you know ubuntu shape and ubuntu-settings-components
<cimi> dandrader, ok, it's a lot bigger then :)
<dandrader> cimi, I tried it on the device and all seemed fine. But wasn't thorough as I don't know all the places that have to be checked
<cimi> dandrader, at least all ubuntushape we use need to rename few APIs
<dpm> hi seb128, do you happen to know if there is a wiki page with instructions to use xmir to start x apps on a unity 8 session?
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixShellTests/+merge/262323
<mzanetti> thanks dandrader
<cimi> dandrader, so, first advice is finding all ubuntushapes and update them to the new APIs
<cimi> and simple Shape
<cimi> and where we have UbuntuShapeForItem we can use a normal new UbuntuShape iirc
<larsu> ltinkl: hey
<ltinkl> larsu, can you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/gsettings-qt/queued-processing/+merge/259883
<ltinkl> larsu, or is there any problem with it? :)
<larsu> ltinkl: oh no automerging for this?
<larsu> seb128: do we need to do anything special with that branch? ^
<larsu> or can I just push to trunk?
<ltinkl> larsu: no idea, you'd have to ask mzanetti
<mzanetti> well, it needs to be siloed
<mzanetti> automerging doesn't happen any more in quite a while now
<larsu> ya, seb128 said something like that
<larsu> which is why I'm asking
<larsu> mzanetti: it was a better time...
<mzanetti> heh...
<mzanetti> not really sure. it was easier in some places, harder in others
<mzanetti> i.e. once you have a trunk full of automerged bugs, it wasn't fun to release that any more
<larsu> why not? Don't merge if it's not ready to go in
<larsu> now someone needs to deal with it after approving
<mzanetti> because automerging didn't pull QA in. so it's easier to merge bugs to the code base
<mzanetti> now landing things can be a pain, but trunk is generally higher quality
<dandrader> cimi, please write that stuff down on the MP
<seb128> larsu, it needs to go through the ci landing
<dandrader> cimi, if you have the time, I would appreciate help on it as well. we could move that branch to ~unity-team so you could push as well
<dandrader> cimi, also, you sure these updates are necessary? I didn't spot anything broken...
<mzanetti> dandrader, cimi. do you want a silo for that uitk branch then? Or should I wait a little more?
<larsu> mzanetti: good point. Couldn't we have added that to the MR process thoguh? I guess I shouldn't start this conversation in case didrocks is looking
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> indeed. nothing we can change right now
<mzanetti> I'm actually quite happy with how it works right now, for the biggest parts
<seb128> +1
<mzanetti> larsu, still that gets us back to the original question, please sync with seb if you will land that branch. If you can't for some reason I guess I can squeeze it into some unity8 silo
<seb128> larsu, also we do testing on device nowadays, with the current system you can batch 6 changes and test together, with individual commits you had to test every changesets
<larsu> seb128: let's sync!
<seb128> larsu, "sync"? you mean land the change?
<seb128> sure, can put a landing for that one
<larsu> seb128: yes :) was using mzanetti terminology
 * larsu liked that
<mzanetti> I did say sync?
 * mzanetti reads scrollback :D
<larsu> "please sync with seb"
<mzanetti> ah :) yes
<dandrader> cimi, replied to your comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/deprecatedTheme/+merge/262216
<dandrader> cimi, I think it's good as it is. This MP isn't meant, and doesn't have, to solve everything. just what's needed to get rid of these warnings.
<cimi> dandrader, the new ubuntushape is deprecating things though
<cimi> dandrader, for warning fine then
<cimi> dandrader, we should however fix splash.qml
<cimi> dandrader, we shouldn't have a visual regression because we are fixing a warning
<dandrader> cimi, there should be no visual regression
<dandrader> cimi, have you tried it?
<cimi> dandrader, not yet, I will make sure to test it deeply
<dandrader> cimi, changing all imports to 1.3 was already beyond the scope of this MP....
<cimi> dandrader, well, sdk team said we need to either change them all or not
<dandrader> for what's it's worth, trunk is already a mix of 0.1 and 1.1
<cimi> dandrader, yeah, there are also other import 0.1 that need to be 1.3
<dandrader> cimi, I also moved thos 0.1 to 1.3 in this branch
<cimi> dandrader, grep -rn "Components 0\.1" .
<cimi> #fail
<cimi> that was settings components
<ahoneybun> hello all I am having a issue with unity8 in a container
<ahoneybun> any idea why my LXC container is blinking on and off and does not take input?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-19
<dandrader> mzanetti, added some other similar fixes to lp:~dandrader/unity8/fixShellTests. I missed them as they didn't cause test failures
<tsdgeos> didn't the sdk guys already fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1466228
<tsdgeos> :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466228 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "search suggestion in scopes is shown outside visible shell on Krillin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> we don't do the screen locking, do we? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1466029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466029 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Phone (Touch) won't turn off automatically after upgrade to OS 23" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> isn't upower doing that?
<seb128> upower for sure not
<seb128> powerd maybe
<tsdgeos> a that i meant
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you get a black screen when you run "make tryOrientedShell" in lp:unity8?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, or you ^
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and welcome back! how was Alaska?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: thanks!
<tsdgeos> it was great
<tsdgeos> dandrader: define "balck screen"
<tsdgeos> i get stuff
<tsdgeos> but the inside of the shell is indeed black
<dandrader> tsdgeos, a black rect instead of greeter and dash
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i have the sidebar of buttons
<tsdgeos> and the indicators+black rect
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, lastest release must have broken it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and most OrientedShell tests fail naturally :(  "Totals: 2 passed, 26 failed, 0 skipped, 0 blacklisted"
<tsdgeos> that's waht we get for disabling tests :D
<dandrader> having qmltests disabled in Jenkins is taking its toll
<dandrader> yeah
<tsdgeos> speaking of tests
<tsdgeos> dednick: can i give you https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_indicators_update_state/+merge/260291 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: does it come with a gift receipt?
<dandrader> mzanetti, please wait for me to add some more fixes to lp:~dandrader/unity8/fixShellTests before triggering the next landing
<tsdgeos> dednick: i had something else in mind :D
<tsdgeos> dednick: something like a "thanks"
<dednick> tsdgeos: :) ok then!
<tsdgeos> dednick: in your review queue now
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "when the user is actively dragging himself" <- sounds weird. is the user in agony?
<tsdgeos> :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: any idea about the ap failures? not related but we seem to have regressed.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: wording suggestion?
<tsdgeos> remove the himself?
<tsdgeos> dednick: yaeh i saw that, havne't had a chance to have a look yet, i can try to later today/monday
<tsdgeos> still reading/deleting email
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that should do it
<dednick> oh right. just back from hols. welcome back! :)
<tsdgeos> tx
<dandrader> tsdgeos, Friday is a very weird day to return from holidays :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: why? it gives me a soft landing :D work one day and back to not working :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that's one way to look at it :D
<tsdgeos> the other way is "i had no more days" :D
<mzanetti> dandrader, too late
<dandrader> mzanetti, what? you just made another release?
<mzanetti> dandrader, sorry. replied in the other channel :D
<mzanetti> (I only read your question in a notification popup and started typing the reply in the closest channel I could find :D)
<dednick> greyback_: looks like that video crash was indeed in the android libraries.
<greyback_> dednick: good to know. Wasn't looking forward to figuring it out if not!
<dednick> indeed!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-21
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/splashRotation/+merge/297318 ?
<tsdgeos> damn i forgot
<tsdgeos> will do today
<dandrader> ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader: only a nitpick
<tsdgeos> code looks good and test looks
<tsdgeos> not sure i feel totally confident with top approving given i don't have a device where this actually happens
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you can reproduce it with any phone if you hold it on landscape
<tsdgeos> can you?
<tsdgeos> i didn't understand it like that on the bug
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try the
<tsdgeos> n
<dandrader> tsdgeos, a phone held on landscape (with unity8-dash in landscape) is exactly like a flo or m10 on landscape
<tsdgeos> dandrader: there's the "primary orientation" concept that is slightly different, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, but since untiy8-dash no longs sticks to the primary orientation, it boils down to the same
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you do this easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/components_for_gu/+merge/297924 ?
<tsdgeos> nice i'm downloading at 7KB/s
<tsdgeos> let me reboot the router and see if that improves
<yw> seb128 - re: our chat yesterday re: dash issue, apparently there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1493106
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1493106 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash randomly becomes transparent to mouse events" [High,Confirmed]
<josharenson> Do you have to manually add the key for the yakkety repo, or am I under some sophisticated attack....?
<josharenson> mterry: so I have a hack idea for the sessions list
<mterry> josharenson, go on...
<mterry> :)
<josharenson> mterry: let me make a small diff, it will explain better than I can with actual words
<josharenson> mterry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17652005/
<josharenson> mterry: so the code for the view has this wonderful condition where if text==="", it breaks
<josharenson> mterry: and I can't figure out how to apply a style to the text...
<josharenson> mterry: and I don't want to re-implement everything just for the ability to change the text color...
<josharenson> mterry: but let me know if there is a better way that I'm missing
<josharenson> mterry: (sorry to keep spamming), I'll add an elide to that text area if you think its a decent work around
<mterry> josharenson, ok...  wait, so why is display ever ""?
<mterry> josharenson, in real world it wouldn't be, right?
<josharenson> mterry: its never "", just explaining why I have it set to " "
<josharenson> instead of any other value
<mterry> josharenson, oh I see you can't adjust text color
<josharenson> mterry: sadly
<josharenson> mterry: at least that I can see
<mterry> josharenson, sure seems fine.  Just add a comment maybe for the " " bit
<josharenson> mterry: ack...
<mterry> josharenson, and maybe left-align instead of center?
<mterry> josharenson, works better for lists
<josharenson> mterry: ah, I agree
<mterry> josharenson, elide or use a FadingLabel -- we use FadingLabel elsewhere in greeter, might make sense to be consistent here too
<josharenson> ok
<mterry> josharenson, (another reason to use custom text object)
<vitimiti> Oh, FadingLabel is part of the QML modules now?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-22
<mterry> ltinkl, good point about the double-unlock in fix-greeter-loop -- I believe it's related to the onUnlocked error message (we receive an 'Unlocked' signal from LightDM and then we hide the lockscreen, preventing the double-unlock)
 * mterry looks into it
<ltinkl> mterry, great, thanks
<josharenson> mterry: I've ended up re-implementing delegate for session list... there were just too many limitations
<mterry> josharenson, ah fair  :-/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ltinkl: so the location dialog on the scopes after boot is a bug? or is it here to stay?
<tsdgeos> i know you guys talked about it yesterday
<tsdgeos> but wasn't sure what is considered a bug and what not
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, on first boot you mean?
<tsdgeos> not sure, cachio is getting it on the phones we do the performance measurements
<tsdgeos> and then stuff breaks
 * ltinkl has really no idea
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it's going to stay, the only unexpected behavior we discussed was it appears almost immediately after the dash opens up after wizard. ideally it should open up after first user-initiated search
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: well that would fix our usecase
<tsdgeos> do you know how long until that gets fixed?
<tsdgeos> is there a way to programatically make sure the dialog is not there?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, you could ship truststore db for location service i guess
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so that prompt is not needed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm not sure how to "fix" this issue yet. somehow it's only happening when wizard starts unity8. it works as expected when running unity8 on boot
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, e.g. not having permissions set in trust store, the prompt opens after first user search
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> ltinkl, btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-focus/+merge/298113 fixes a lot of annoying nits for you, if you're interested in reviewing  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, while you're throwing branches in a silo, you could add josharenson's slim greeter branch....  :P
<ltinkl> mterry, yop, can do ;)
 * mterry wants that in
<josharenson> hooray
<mterry> josharenson, no he won't for ota12  :)
<mterry> but next silo!
<josharenson> mterry: thats fine...
<mterry> josharenson, now that it's approved, I'm basing my other greeter fixes on top, hopefully won't cause more conflicts for ya
 * josharenson crosses fingers
<ltinkl> mterry, I could use a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/restartLocationService-lp1594430/+merge/298002 ;)
<mterry> ltinkl, can look
<Wellark> is qmluitest.sh known to be flaky on i386?
<Wellark> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-080/vivid/i386/u/unity8/20160622_145522@/log.gz
<Wellark> qmluitests.sh        FAIL timed out
<josharenson> mterry: does the color for the "white box" come from the sdk color palette?
<mterry> josharenson, yeah -- theme.palette.normal.raised
<mterry> Wellark, it's a little flaky in general -- we try to reduce flakiness all the time, but it slips in
<vitimiti> Does anybody know what could cause the Applications scope and the Ubuntu software center to not even be installed in the Unity 8 preview?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-24
<faenil> Saviq: pingie
<Saviq> faenil, pongie
<faenil> Saviq: I'm setting up a container to start playing with the cards, is there any relatively updated doc to start Unity8 in a container? I know there's unity8-lxc but that's probably very outdated (and not development oriented)
<faenil> unpriviledged as well, if possible
<Saviq> Trevinho, faenil for you ↑
<faenil> Saviq: talked to him already ;)
<Saviq> faenil, I've never tried so can't help I'm afraid
<faenil> Saviq: but hasn't done a writeup yet so I was wondering what you guys used
<faenil> Saviq: ok, cool, thanks anyway :)
<Saviq> faenil, when you get him to help you, please write it up! :D
<faenil> heeheh
<faenil> Saviq: looking at the trouble lxd guys are having with nvidia drivers, it seems the solution is in any case very system specific
<Saviq> faenil, right, you and your proprietary blobs
<faenil> Saviq: no, I don't have that. It was just to say that the eventual writeup would only work for some people
<Saviq> faenil, ah that's fine, we can list out caveats
<faenil> I'm on a 5yo Intel iGPU :D
<Saviq> faenil, fwiw you don't need a container, you can `start unity8 QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient`
<Saviq> or `initctl set-env -g QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient` before starting unity8
<faenil> Saviq: sure, it was just to start playing with containers at the same time, and get the "transportability" of my dev environment for free
<Saviq> ack
<ltinkl> Saviq, doesn't the silo 36 need a rebuild? citrain seems confused and stuck in the "Preparing packages" phase
<Saviq> dunno, didn't look at it this morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑
<Saviq> ltinkl, yup, it's rebuilding https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1509/build/12/
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah, since yesterday 10 pm :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, I think it's gotten stuck, but built correctly
<Saviq> asking trainguards
<ltinkl> true, I got the packages from it
<mzanetti> saviq, ltinkl, I think it built fine
<mzanetti> just bileto missing the notice
 * mterry feels like votes on the scale of brexit should need more than 52% majority
<mterry> Saviq, huh so we don't boot because of fingerprint.  Want me to see if it's u8 side?
<mterry> or do we already know the culprit?
<Saviq> mterry, we do
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/biometryd/do-not-wait-for-property-service/+merge/298325
<mterry> Saviq, awesome, thanks
 * mterry loves when disasters aren't his fault
 * mterry adds MP to bug
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-20
<rimes> exit
<jonathan_> greetings
<rimes> leave
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-23
<MayS> Hey . How to increase keyboard controlled mouse speed ?
<MayS> Hey . How to increase keyboard controlled mouse speed ?
